# CLASSIC RE-BUMP: Sparring Comp?



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Anyone want to have a competition to see whos hard?

We need rules like 'No uppercuts' N whatever. Whats the point in getting massive as hell if u aint gan use it? Haha

Tell me what u think. Iv got a rough idea how we could run it but need ideas.

Rules example;

No uppercuts

No police

No chokeholds (headlock ok)

Down your out

No weapons

Gloves (no wraps)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

PMSL at no uppercuts ...... :lol:

What about handbags??


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

There should be an age and an IQ requirement - both have to be above 18 - so you're 50% qualified already mate.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

No uppercuts for ur safety, id hate to hurt u


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> There should be an age and an IQ requirement - both have to be above 18 - so you're 50% qualified already mate.


 I hope no one on here is too old for it


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Head butts ok?

Superman punch in?

Round house kick a go?

Power slam fck yea?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Anyone want to have a competition to see whos hard?
> 
> We need rules like 'No uppercuts' N whatever. Whats the point in getting massive as hell if u aint gan use it? Haha
> 
> ...


 @trey1 would tear you a new a55 hole if you set him free from your 'rules'. He's only 8st though so if you're massive you'll fall harder.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Head butts ok?
> 
> Superman punch in?
> 
> ...


 Haha yer they sound fine


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @trey1 would tear you a new a55 hole if you set him free from your 'rules'. He's only 8st though so if you're massive you'll fall harder.


 Onli one way to find out, set it up!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Onli one way to find out, set it up!


 He has been missing in action a while now, I think he went out to Thailand for the kinda action you're thinking.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He has been missing in action a while now, I think he went out to Thailand for the kinda action you're thinking.


 I thought more people would of been eager to have a sparr on here.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I thought more people would of been eager to have a sparr on here.


 Are you try to suggest people here have mental health problems as bad as you do? :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I thought more people would of been eager to have a sparr on here.


 Why would they want to go spar with you? The only spar I do is the convenience shop if they have 4 bars of chocolate for a quid.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why would they want to go spar with you? The only spar I do is the convenience shop if they have 4 bars of chocolate for a quid.


 its a friendly comp, if we had an entry fee there wud be a jackpot for top 'ard man


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DaveC said:


> Are you try to suggest people here have mental health problems as bad as you do? :lol:


 U wouldnt like a gan at someone?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ooos up fur it den ladz? Ooos gunna giv this guy iz moneys worf? :axe:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

The new batch of trolls are putting in work, has to be said :lol:

This is probably that beanz c**t's alter-alter-ego


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wouldnt like a gan at someone?


 Naah, only person I wanna show I'm hard to is my missus B)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Ares said:


> The new batch of trolls are putting in work, has to be said :lol:
> 
> This is probably that beanz c**t's alter-alter-ego


 Nah, it's @BIG DADDY STE he's been released into a witness protection program, new identity and so on.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

beanz said:


> I happen to think its an excellent idea.
> 
> Better than whatever you could come up with s**t muncher. Small biceps small mind, I know your type and they're all the same- idiots


 Ur mums a troll, how about that mate u hard lad, im no troll u weak muppet


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haha seems like this site should be called

''UK-pussycrew.Co.uk''

Hahaha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@LeeDaLifter do you even lift?

Joke

Half joke don't hurt me


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> @LeeDaLifter do you even lift?
> 
> Joke
> 
> Half joke don't hurt me


 Well i thought id try n get something set up but these lads muscles r for show haha


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Well i thought id try n get something set up but these lads muscles r for show haha


 I'm too vain to fight :thumbup1:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm too vain to fight :thumbup1:


 So even in the street u wouldnt fight someone if they where askin for It?

u put all that work in n u wnt hit a lad in an organised match


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ares said:


> The new batch of trolls are putting in work, has to be said :lol:
> 
> This is probably that beanz c**t's alter-alter-ego


 The comment to 'Beanz' was ment for u


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I think you should upload a vid of you folding that sport direct punchbag up haha

just so we know what we woukd be getting ourselves into. Ive already seen you were able to punch them plywood panels out your door!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

LeeDaLifter said:


> So even in the street u wouldnt fight someone if they where askin for It?
> 
> u put all that work in n u wnt hit a lad in an organised match


 Depends on situation but I wouldn't be looking for bother if it wasn't necessary.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think you should upload a vid of you folding that sport direct punchbag up haha
> 
> just so we know what we woukd be getting ourselves into. Ive already seen you were able to punch them plywood panels out your door!


 I think there's one panel left mate he should include punching that one out in his vid, I'd love to see his technique.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I think there's one panel left mate he should include punching that one out in his vid, I'd love to see his technique.


 I hope it's not one of his legendary uppercuts! Would probably tear the frame and surrounding block work out and then he runs the risk the the smackheads above falling through the ceiling!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @trey1 would tear you a new a55 hole if you set him free from your 'rules'. He's only 8st though so if you're massive you'll fall harder.


 Might have been hammering the gear now mate and bulked up. When he heard people getting hard from test, he got the wrong idea :lol:


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

no wraps lol? do you punch like a girl or something?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Why no chokeholds?

@Ares can you get in touch with the sponsors of the 12 week comps, see if they can all chip in and provide a bench as prize for first place?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think you should upload a vid of you folding that sport direct punchbag up haha
> 
> just so we know what we woukd be getting ourselves into. Ive already seen you were able to punch them plywood panels out your door!


 That door is solid wood, not ply.

Dont matter where it was from, its still a punch bag.

As for a video, if u really want one ill sort one.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

alty83 said:


> no wraps lol? do you punch like a girl or something?


 Hahaha naa, just want to protect my beautiful face


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Why no chokeholds?
> 
> @Ares can you get in touch with the sponsors of the 12 week comps, see if they can all chip in and provide a bench as prize for first place?


 I dont like the idea of bein choked till i pass out, freaks me out


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha naa, just want to protect my beautiful face


 Then why all this lol?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I dont like the idea of bein choked till i pass out, freaks me out


 Thought you were a hard c**t?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Thought you were a hard c**t?


 Hard as nails mate, chokin is a weak way to knock 'em out


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

alty83 said:


> Then why all this lol?


 Gloves r kush, larger surface area so wnt smash my cheek bones


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> I think there's one panel left mate he should include punching that one out in his vid, I'd love to see his technique.


 I have a good technique, power punch jaws off for pennys


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Gloves r kush, larger surface area so wnt smash my cheek bones


 Why will you punch yourself??

and yes! I think we would all like to see a video of you doing some bag work.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I have a good technique, power punch jaws off for pennys


 What's your fighting background Lee, where do you train? When was your last comp?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hard as nails mate, chokin is a weak way to knock 'em out


 If you're hard, you're hard. Fists, feet, limbs, head, teeth. Hard cu**s will use whatever

You should get yourself a good grappling dummy to go alongside your bag in your war room mate.

This one is a good one for a big lad like you

TKM.net/buy/grappling


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What's your fighting background Lee, where do you train? When was your last comp?


 Limited, fought loads at school and fight on street nowadays. Never done a comp but id gan far in one.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> If you're hard, you're hard. Fists, feet, limbs, head, teeth. Hard cu**s will use whatever
> 
> You should get yourself a good grappling dummy to go alongside your bag in your war room mate.
> 
> ...


 U wanna see a vid of me rip that apart?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IY'LL FUKING REK U FAM!!!!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I wrecken we should sort something, spend a month sortin it n see what happens


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Smitch said:


> IY'LL FUKING REK U FAM!!!!


 Bring It. Bigger people have stepped back


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Please, xmas knockout?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What's your fighting background Lee, where do you train? When was your last comp?


 I think his first name is Bruce!

@BruceLeeDaftLifter


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Please, xmas knockout?


 How much money do you want to put up? Treefidddy??? If you can match a monkey we could get it on... winner takes all. I only fight Marquess of Queensberry, bare knuckle though


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I dont like the idea of bein choked till i pass out, freaks me out


 That was my specialist move.

I'm out.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> How much money do you want to put up? Treefidddy??? If you can match a monkey we could get it on... winner takes all. I only fight Marquess of Queensberry, bare knuckle though


 how much is a monkey?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> how much is a monkey?


 FFS......!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> how much is a monkey?


 £10 so start saving your pocket money and you'll be ready at Xmas.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> £10 so start saving your pocket money and you'll be ready at Xmas.


 I hope its for real, xmass prezzy sorted


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Bring It. Bigger people have stepped back


 What about weight classes?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wanna see a vid of me rip that apart?


 Yes please marra


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> How much money do you want to put up? Treefidddy??? If you can match a monkey we could get it on... winner takes all. I only fight Marquess of Queensberry, bare knuckle though


 Entry fee is £63.00 mate

View attachment IMG_8931.PNG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> What about weight classes?


 Im 13st but id gan against anyone


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im 13st but id gan against anyone


 Ferry Hill Durham or London?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ferry Hill Durham or London?


 Good old Durham


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Good old Durham


 Not that far away then


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Not that far away then


 Do it steve! f**k him up! He obviously doesnt know your background, do it, do it for UKM


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Do it steve! f**k him up! He obviously doesnt know your background, do it, do it for UKM


 He's showing people from the north east in a bad light....!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

OP tooks his tracksuit bottoms into his socks.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish @BIG DADDY STE was here to witness this :boohoo:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

CG88 said:


> I wish @BIG DADDY STE was here to witness this :boohoo:


 He'd rek him twice in the dungeon


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He'd rek him twice in the dungeon


 :axe:


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I dont like the idea of bein choked till i pass out, freaks me out


 You should get herb to do it when you're roughing it on your back. Don't know what you're missing.

Apart from a bench, obvs.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Starz said:


> OP tooks his tracksuit bottoms into his socks.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He's showing people from the north east in a bad light....!


 Im game, game as a badger. Think ur mass killa, step in my hood


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> He'd rek him twice in the dungeon


 Id tie u up so u dont hurt urself


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Getting really Bruno-esque vibes off you, pal.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I think his first name is Bruce!
> 
> @BruceLeeDaftLifter


 Nah... it's LeeDaShirtLifter!!


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

I wouldn't mess with you to be fair Lee. Your skull is probably about 5 inches thick.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @trey1 would tear you a new a55 hole if you set him free from your 'rules'. He's only 8st though so if you're massive you'll fall harder.


 I KO him easy m8, dude is a pussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to love a good scrap, stopped now. Stopped been a dick and grew up

Ledalifter id change back for you though.... f**got


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Provocative reply to a provocative thread ...

this is better than the " invest in my body " series


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Provocative reply to a provocative thread ...
> 
> this is better than the " invest in my body " series


 @LeeDaLifter is a mongo


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter is a mongo


 This is an offence to what I think you refer to as a " mongo" .

I've worked with kids like that . They are all very sweet and caring .



On the other hand , you can do as you please with him , just let me know in advance so I bring pop corn


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

trey1 said:


> I KO him easy m8, dude is a pussy


 I knew we could rely on you.

No choking and no reach rounds remember.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> This is an offence to what I think you refer to as a " mongo" .
> 
> I've worked with kids like that . They are all very sweet and caring .
> 
> ...


 Get ya popcorn ready!!

That is true and i know kids like that aswell.

More mean he is a idiot


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I knew we could rely on you.
> 
> No choking and no reach rounds remember.


 I just lurk usually buyt people like him bring me out of the shadows.

I actually stopped fighting now lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Get ya popcorn ready!!
> 
> That is true and i know kids like that aswell.
> 
> More mean he is a idiot


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> So even in the street u wouldnt fight someone if they where askin for It?
> 
> u put all that work in n u wnt hit a lad in an organised match


 Asking for it?

no one is asking for it, only ever people looking for it.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Well i thought id try n get something set up but these lads muscles r for show haha


 yes, they are - its called bodybuilding.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

trey1 said:


> I just lurk usually buyt people like him bring me out of the shadows.
> 
> I actually stopped fighting now lol


 But you're @trey1 so you don't choose when to down those lethal weapons, the country chooses when you retire them.

Your country needs you!!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But you're @trey1 so you don't choose when to down those lethal weapons, the country chooses when you retire them.
> 
> Your country needs you!!


 Nah mate making a big effort not to be a dickhead these days. Skinnyfat lee will learn lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

trey1 said:


> Nah mate making a big effort not to be a dickhead these days. Skinnyfat lee will learn lol


 It does take some effort but I wish you luck staying on the straight and narrow


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It does take some effort but I wish you luck staying on the straight and narrow


 Taking a lot of effort cos i was a moron lookin back honestly, but we all young once eh

Feel better bout myself now aswell

Lee can still fck off though :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter how was your weekend? Did you serve up any savage beatings??


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Can someone tell me what "gan" means?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Can someone tell me what "gan" means?


 It means 'go'

"I didnt gan to the party saturday neet" = "I didnt go to the party saturday night"

Ganin = Going

"Ner marra im not gannin" = "No my friend, im not going"


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter how was your weekend? Did you serve up any savage beatings??


 I heard he sparked Joseph Parker outside The Waterhouse in Manc on saturday night


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

CG88 said:


> I heard he sparked Joseph Parker outside The Waterhouse in Manc on saturday night


 Ive heard he has already filled 2 graveyards with the amount of people he has slain!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Wonder where bruceleedashirtlifta is? Not heard from him for a couple of days? I can only assume he is banged up on manslaughter charges, Probably on remand?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Wonder where bruceleedashirtlifta is? Not heard from him for a couple of days? I can only assume he is banged up on manslaughter charges, Probably on remand?


 I reckon he has knocked himself out headbutting the 1 remaining panel on the door of the war room in his luxury 3 bedroom manor


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Maybe someone from UKM took him up on his offer to meet outisde the shops in Ferryhill


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

CG88 said:


> It means 'go'
> 
> "I didnt gan to the party saturday neet" = "I didnt go to the party saturday night"
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that I am from the north east but I never post like that. I'm confused, surely it takes longer to type like that than in English? Do they offer courses where you can learn to type in regional dialect?

Maybe I am just not hard enough.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Thanks for that I am from the north east but I never post like that. I'm confused, surely it takes longer to type like that than in English? Do they offer courses where you can learn to type in regional dialect?
> 
> Maybe I am just not hard enough.


 Only once id punched the f**k out of my living room door, did i become hard enough to understand it properly


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Some funny sh!t on here lately HAHAHA

Been a while since i opened up on someone LOL


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Wonder where bruceleedashirtlifta is? Not heard from him for a couple of days? I can only assume he is banged up on manslaughter charges, Probably on remand?


 Na, BruceLeeDaKilla is fine n legit. Got company in ma 3bedroom city, need workout asap before i turn into a skelenton 

Hahaha i dnt think id get caught for anything bad, too smart n massive* to give a fuk hahaha.

*compared to average lads.

U seen my pic.

If anyone met me in my hood id hurt them, its all been talk on here coz no one wanted to try knock me out in a sparrin comp.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I KO him easy m8, dude is a pussy


 Im no pussy, far from it.

Im harder than a camel mate.

@TreyDaPussy sup bro? U back from under ur bed?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I used to love a good scrap, stopped now. Stopped been a dick and grew up
> 
> Ledalifter id change back for you though.... f**got


 LeeDaLifter wud lift u off the ground in a jab, keep ur estragen levels down or ull stay a pussy babe


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> LeeDaLifter *wud lift u off the ground in a jab*, keep ur estragen levels down or ull stay a pussy babe


 If that's how powerful your jabs are god help anyone who has to take one of your legendary uppercuts! They must decapitate people!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If that's how powerful your jabs are god help anyone who has to take one of your legendary uppercuts! They must decapitate people!


 they r known too


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> they r known too


 I guess @trey1 best watch out then eh? Fixed your door yet?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Lol at this thread, who keeps letting these beans in :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I guess @trey1 best watch out then eh? Fixed your door yet?


 no point fixin it coz id smash it again. Ill sort it before i move.

U watch out too


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

If I want to spar I'll go to my local ABA...?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@trey1 shots have been fired by @LeeDaLifter whatcha gonna do? :thumbup1:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> no point fixin it coz id smash it again. Ill sort it before i move.
> 
> U watch out too


 Why me? I'm a lover not a fighter.... ask your mum 

i don't want beef, I'm vegan!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why me? I'm a lover not a fighter.... ask your mum
> 
> i don't want beef, I'm vegan!


 You've been marked mate. I suggest you ease up on the piss taking...

:lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> You've been marked mate. I suggest you ease up on the piss taking...
> 
> :lol:


 I'm worried now! What if he forces us to swap lives? I'm scared of waking up in his piss soaked hovel!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm worried now! What if he forces us to swap lives? I'm scared of waking up in his piss soaked hovel!


 Would you fix the door though is the question ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Would you fix the door though is the question ?


 Haha you can't polish a turd.... the door is pretty low on his list of 'issues'


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I would say I'm worried he will come down and kidnap me, but it's pretty hard to kidnap someone when you have to use public transport :/


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

hi lee mate, sniff any good seats on da bus today?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Everyone is hard until they get suplexed


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ares said:


> hi lee mate, sniff any good seats on da bus today?


 He's the sort of freak the sits behind women on the bus so he can smell their hair I'll put money on it! You can see it in his eyes!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ares said:


> hi lee mate, sniff any good seats on da bus today?


 Na but how much for ur mums underwear? Ill pay double what 'haunted_pussy' will


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> @trey1 shots have been fired by @LeeDaLifter whatcha gonna do? :thumbup1:


 U should gan with him, he will need somebody to take him to hospital


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Careful you lot @LeeDaftLifter only just went and done in Ronnie fu**ing Pickering! :huh:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U should gan with him, he will need somebody to take him to hospital


 Calm down Lee m8, no harm intended I'm jus kidding. Don't want no beef matey, chill


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

lol jk

Ill smash ya glasses you skinnyfat, inbred looking, scruffy mong

U live in a dream world m8, biggest hardest smartest hahahaha

Serious note, sort ya diet out, get in a gym, lift some proper weights, get rid of the chip on ya shoulder, clean your dump house, fix your door, sort your anger, stop offering people out on Internet. LOLS


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@trey1 vs @LeeDaLifter

Winner gets @Skye666? @Heavyassweights please confirm when she may be available


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> @trey1 vs @LeeDaLifter
> 
> Winner gets @Skye666? @Heavyassweights please confirm when she may be available


 @Skye666 you have to provide a bench for the winner too. Fair is fair


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Where are the pics of this door?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Where's the vid of him destroying his sports direct 15kg punchbag???


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Where's the vid of him destroying his sports direct 15kg punchbag???


 I think it was his Lidl bag, he went into a rage when he realized he did not have enough money to buy any chicken. Spent all his cash on microwave meals for one.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Where are the pics of this door?


 BOOM!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> View attachment 145759


 Well.... whats left of his (landlords) door anyway!

guys an animal! Stolen road sign, beat down door, s**t facial growth.... guys got it all going on!


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> View attachment 145759


 All this aggression and he has a painting of Buddha. I'm disappointed.

EDIT: Is this a joke or is it really the guy? If it is I am changing my name and moving to another city in case he tracks me down. Don't mess with guys that have an Anarchy Tattoo


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Words fail me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> @trey1 vs @LeeDaLifter
> 
> Winner gets @Skye666? @Heavyassweights please confirm when she may be available


 U know as well as I do ..nobody ever 'gets me'.....my humour wasted in here :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> @Skye666 you have to provide a bench for the winner too. Fair is fair


 The brief said 'let's see who's hard' ....I doubt there's anything hard in here at all...no bench required.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't we all just muck together to get LeeDaShirtLifter a new bench and weights set from Argos so he'll stop being so angry?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> View attachment 145759


 I look damn f**kin sexy!

Mmm mmmm mmmmmmm, LeeDaHeartbreaker!!!

lets be real though;

My facial hair is spot on, even i wudnt start s**t with someone like me, i hold grudges for fun.

I dnt even need a real reason to kick off, just as long as im hittin something/someone.

Heres some more real sh***T ---- nearly got myself in a fight Ooooooooooo was about to kick off but he 'had to go' hahaha, nearly, maybe next time ill just bounce on him


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Where's the vid of him destroying his sports direct 15kg punchbag???


 U on glue? Before i got the punchbag i was using a sandbag.

Laugh allllll u want but it shows determination


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I look damn f**kin sexy!
> 
> Mmm mmmm mmmmmmm, LeeDaHeartbreaker!!!
> 
> ...


 Dude you wouldn't look good to a grave yard body snatcher. You look like a science project gone wrong, like someone forgot to clean the petri dish and BOOM! A malformed species is among us, a small brained specimen struggling with the complexities of his environment and venting his anger on fixed objects.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I look damn f**kin sexy!
> 
> Mmm mmmm mmmmmmm, LeeDaHeartbreaker!!!
> 
> ...


 Is that actually you? If so you're a scruffy c**t living in a fcuking dump. Sort your living area out you animal and eat some food and train. Your that lazy you don't even shave your neck, scruffy t**t!

Absoloute brain dead skinny fat scruffy Mong. Where you at, Durham?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Dude you wouldn't look good to a grave yard body snatcher. You look like a science project gone wrong, like someone forgot to clean the petri dish and BOOM! A malformed species is among us, a small brained specimen struggling with the complexities of his environment and venting his anger on fixed objects.


 Don't be too harsh now :lol: lie to him


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Provocative reply to a provocative thread ...
> 
> this is better than the " invest in my body " series


 Yeah but if recall right, the answers to the OP in that thread were gold :lol:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Don't be too harsh now :lol: lie to him


 That WAS the watered down friendly version.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

WTF I just read LOL.

Here in a cheap hostel in India, waiting for the wife to wake up for breakfast and laughing my ass at this trolling thread


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> That WAS the watered down friendly version.


 That's it. You are my today's hero.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread is fantastic.

That is all. :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Yeah but if recall right, the answers to the OP in that thread were gold :lol:


 How are you hun ? Made it to India ?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

After reading all this I was a bit disappointed by the picture. fu**ing retard


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Where's Vet when you need him, he would sort out this young upstart in a heart beat.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Is that actually you? If so you're a scruffy c**t living in a fcuking dump. Sort your living area out you animal and eat some food and train. Your that lazy you don't even shave your neck, scruffy t**t!
> 
> Absoloute brain dead skinny fat scruffy Mong. Where you at, Durham?


 X2


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> The brief said 'let's see who's hard' ....I doubt there's anything hard in here at all...no bench required.


 I admit I'm not hard. Had fare share of fights, won some lost some. Tryin to change now for the better and it is working

Leedapufter I'll go back to my old dick ways for u tho, you skinnyfat scruffy doylum


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> U know as well as I do ..nobody ever 'gets me'.....my humour wasted in here :lol:


 I'll fight the active users in chronological order to get a few foot sessions with you but I wouldnt make it past the first probably.

Point is id still try though, do I get credit for that? :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Is that actually you? If so you're a scruffy c**t living in a fcuking dump. Sort your living area out you animal and eat some food and train. Your that lazy you don't even shave your neck, scruffy t**t!
> 
> Absoloute brain dead skinny fat scruffy Mong. Where you at, Durham?


 Yer mate, ferryhill. I like how brave u sound.

If u want to come get me muppet, ill knock u clean out


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1 n @Tricky

Please dnt hurt me, im soooo sorry 

Hahahaha

im not allowed to hit girls so @trey1 is safe untill he grows some balls.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> After reading all this I was a bit disappointed by the picture. fu**ing retard


 u where turned on by the pic u siko, sort ur head out or get knocked out


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1 n @Tricky
> 
> Please dnt hurt me, im soooo sorry
> 
> ...


 Get off ya laptop u hobo and go get a wash and clean up that tramps den u call home, divvy


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

As entertaining as this is, I'm off to the gym, that place you go so you can knock people out in real life, not just online


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> As entertaining as this is, I'm off to the gym, that place you go so you can knock people out in real life, not just online


 Hes a looser m8, class a tosser thinking he hard


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

oi @LeeDaLifter found ya bench, u 4got to say it was actually ur house/bed all rolled into 1, scruffy ****er go brush ya teeth


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> oi @LeeDaLifter found ya bench, u 4got to say it was actually ur house/bed all rolled into 1, scruffy ****er go brush ya teeth


 Hahaha.

R these pics from ur personal album?

Where u at @MissTrey1?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Get off ya laptop u hobo and go get a wash and clean up that tramps den u call home, divvy
> 
> View attachment 145765


 If u lot r sooooooo sure that im a troll, surely id be easy to knock out?

U lot r hard as f**k till u meet me.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If u lot r sooooooo sure that im a troll, surely id be easy to knock out?
> 
> U lot r hard as f**k till u meet me.


 I dont think ur a troll just a fu**ing scruffy retard who doesnt wash. Tramp


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> R these pics from ur personal album?
> 
> Where u at @MissTrey1?


 I'll make u miss trey you skinnyfat sctuff little bitch


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I dont think ur a troll just a fu**ing scruffy retard who doesnt wash. Tramp


 I wash, i hoover, i brush my teeth. I do alll of that bull*hit.

Im not a tramp. I dnt shave my neck coz i dnt shave, i used head sheers n take it all off. F*ck that girly shaving poooop, aint got time for all that girly stuff.

On a different note;

Does a fractured skull affect fighting?

I dnt think it wud reopen or crack open, just makes that part of the skull weaker?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I wash, i hoover, i brush my teeth. I do alll of that bull*hit.
> 
> Im not a tramp. I dnt shave my neck coz i dnt shave, i used head sheers n take it all off. F*ck that girly shaving poooop, aint got time for all that girly stuff.
> 
> ...


 U can tell me when i smash ur skull in, see how u feel when ya crippled on the deck and tell me the answer then


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

If that really is you in the picture................do you even lift? More to the point do you know what a gym is?

This is a funny topic thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> u where turned on by the pic u siko, sort ur head out or get knocked out


 I'm not long out of hospital and can't even move my arm and you still would struggle my dear


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

damn shame said:


> If that really is you in the picture................do you even lift? More to the point do you know what a gym is?
> 
> This is a funny topic thanks for the entertainment.


 I lift as much as poss. i aint been at it everyday but try my cu*t off.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U can tell me when i smash ur skull in, see how u feel when ya crippled on the deck and tell me the answer then


 U make me horny talkin like that, ull just try tickelin me to death.

id even knock u out naked.

U cudnt fracture an egg never mind my skull, id take 2 on 1, 2 of ur best pussies against me with 2 broken hands, id still win


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> I'm not long out of hospital and can't even move my arm and you still would struggle my dear


 Na, id rag u all over. Rag ur arm better, ull need dat morphine off the docs for after, to help u stop crying


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I lift as much as poss. i aint been at it everyday but try my cu*t off.


 do u have a job


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U make me horny talkin like that, ull just try tickelin me to death.
> 
> id even knock u out naked. then eat your arsehole while jacking your massive chopper til u shower me in ya glorious jizz
> 
> U cudltne penetrate my egg cos im not a lass but i would spread me arse 4 u so you can tale me and show me whos boss


 f**k dat. Knew u wanted the boyos on here.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> f**k dat. Knew u wanted the boyos on here.


 Yer i have a job mate.

im gan massive as f**k, gan snap necks like weed stawk, gan be King LeeDaMassive. Im a lil twig now but thats mainly coz iv had my 'rep-lapse'.

I had a gan at my bag lastnight n was thinkin 'f**k me, id hate to be some cu*t against me'


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer i have a job mate.
> 
> im gan massive as f**k, gan snap necks like weed stawk, gan be King LeeDaMassive. Im a lil twig now but thats mainly coz iv had my 'rep-lapse'.
> 
> I had a gan at my bag lastnight n was thinkin 'f**k me, id hate to be some cu*t against me'


 What happened to this vid you was gonna post of you working the bag?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer i have a job mate.
> 
> im gan massive as f**k, gan snap necks like weed stawk, gan be King LeeDaMassive. Im a lil twig now but thats mainly coz iv had my 'rep-lapse'.
> 
> I had a gan at my bag lastnight n was thinkin 'f**k me, id hate to be some cu*t against me'


 Lee, are you natty?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What happened to this vid you was gonna post of you working the bag?


 Smashed his camera with a big left uppercut so cant make a video


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Lee, are you natty?


 He's nutty, not natty


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> He's nutty, not natty


 Fully expect to hear that hes on a @BIG DADDY STE style blast


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Smashed his camera with a big left uppercut so cant make a video


 Uppercuts are banned by order of the rules aren't they? Therefore by default he already loses?

Can a loser lose again?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

I gotta say your a spitting image for David cross lol

View attachment IMG_4156.GIF


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

OP is probably not the kid in the picture, more likely someone who wants the kid in the picture to get a hiding for being cheeky to a forum full of bodybuilders

@Lee, hold a piece of paper with your UKM username and today's date up and take another photo


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1 n @Tricky
> 
> Please dnt hurt me, im soooo sorry
> 
> ...


 You genuinely look like an autistic person from the glasses, scruffy beard and by how you portray yourself online. How is it living with Asperger's syndrome in your form?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> OP is probably not the kid in the picture, more likely someone who wants the kid in the picture to get a hiding for being cheeky to a forum full of bodybuilders
> 
> @Lee, hold a piece of paper with your UKM username and today's date up and take another photo


 Ill need gan get/buy a f**kin pen


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill need gan get/buy a f**kin pen


 How do you fill in your job diary for your benefits without a pen?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> How do you fill in your job diary for your benefits without a pen?


 Not one dole n shot my last pen out a crossbow at the door (duno if u can see the ink splat on it)

If i do all this n that can we set something up?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Unfortunately I have an irrational fear of Jihadi Paedos, and also better things to do with my time than play games with bell-ends


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Unfortunately I have an irrational fear of Jihadi Paedos, and also better things to do with my time than play games with bell-ends


 Wow, someones bummed ur cat this mornin


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter I am guessing you are trolling and having a laugh? If not and you are serious please get some professional help.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter you're some boy


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

damn shame said:


> @LeeDaLifter I am guessing you are trolling and having a laugh? If not and you are serious please get some professional help.


 I can't work out if he is a troll or not!? That's quite scary!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Tricky said:


> Is that actually you? If so you're a scruffy c**t living in a fcuking dump. Sort your living area out you animal and eat some food and train. Your that lazy you don't even shave your neck, scruffy t**t!
> 
> Absoloute brain dead skinny fat scruffy Mong. Where you at, Durham?


 Creased......PMSL


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

@LeeDaftLifter









You mad young'n


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

damn shame said:


> @LeeDaLifter I am guessing you are trolling and having a laugh? If not and you are serious please get some professional help.


 Got to be mate. Can't apprehend that he's for real.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> How are you hun ? Made it to India ?


 Si' bella, I am in Delhi busy visiting temples and sightseeing will leave soon for the next city to explore


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Si' bella, I am in Delhi busy visiting temples and sightseeing will leave soon for the next city to explore


 Have fun tesoro !


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Have fun tesoro !


 I will dear  (my likes got broken again for some reason...)


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Got to be mate. Can't apprehend that he's for real.


 U need sort ur s**t out mate, u lot must be takin same kinda of pills to ridin the same trip.

Be real

Lets actual be real, im no pussy. Hard as f**k mate sort ur head out or get knocked out


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can't work out if he is a troll or not!? That's quite scary!


 If not, I think his dad almost certainly breastfed him.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ares said:


> If not, I think his dad almost certainly breastfed him.



View attachment IMG_0690.JPG


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U need sort ur s**t out mate, u lot must be takin same kinda of pills to ridin the same trip.
> 
> Be real
> 
> Lets actual be real, im no pussy. Hard as f**k mate sort ur head out or get knocked out


 Put a picture up of u holding up the paper sayin UKM and date then, b real

Clean ya house first tho


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 145792


 Fixed it m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Put a picture up of u holding up the paper sayin UKM and date then, b real
> 
> Clean ya house first tho


 I have no pen but ill sort something today, clean ur mouth out.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I have no pen but ill sort something today, clean ur mouth out.


 Steal one from the bookies or Argos.... I'm sure you not shy to pinching things you can't afford


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Steal one from the bookies or Argos.... I'm sure you not shy to pinching things you can't afford


 Haha forgot bookies stock loads of pens n theft is easier n more of a buzz than giving some fat c*nt profit.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha forgot bookies stock loads of pens n theft is easier n more of a buzz than giving some fat c*nt profit.


 Ikea aswell. Can even get yourself a free tape measure for future home improvements


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha forgot bookies stock loads of pens n theft is easier n more of a buzz than giving some fat c*nt profit.


 But if u nik the pen then your profiting

U wud rather give a skinnyfat c**t profir instead of a fat one?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> But if u nik the pen then your profiting
> 
> U wud rather give a skinnyfat c**t profir instead of a fat one?
> 
> View attachment 145805


 Hahaha i wish that was me. Will be soon tho mate n ill come 1v1 u all day


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 U wish i was that pussy. Me n him 1v1 anyday


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wish i was that pussy. Me n him 1v1 anyday


 For u horny mofos out there


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> For u horny mofos out there
> 
> View attachment 145806


 ****kkking hell!!!!! Your real!? 

your not just pretending to be this stupid dumb c.unt.... you actually are!

Hahaha this is amazing! I didn't know some people had regressed so far through devolution. I guess that's what generations of inbreeding does though??


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> For u horny mofos out there
> 
> View attachment 145806


 Lovin the radio bro, and is that the candle you butt fcuk yourself with? And the mood lighting - spot on mate - I bet chick's undies drop in your crib like prices at a January sale. Am I right, or am I right?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Lovin the radio bro, and is that the candle you butt fcuk yourself with? And the mood lighting - spot on mate - I bet chick's undies drop in your crib like prices at a January sale. Am I right, or am I right?


 When girls see lee, they put another pair of knickers on haha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> When girls see lee, they put another pair of knickers on haha


 Girls see him? I thought he chose that super-power of invisibility?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> ****kkking hell!!!!! Your real!?
> 
> your not just pretending to be this stupid dumb c.unt.... you actually are!
> 
> Hahaha this is amazing! I didn't know some people had regressed so far through devolution. I guess that's what generations of inbreeding does though??


 im real, if u see me out n about jump me bi*ches.

Im the next generation of hard mofos


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Wanna see ma naughty muscles? hahaha


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> For u horny mofos out there
> 
> View attachment 145806


 Did you pick those pink curtains yourself? :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DaveC said:


> Did you pick those pink curtains yourself? :lol:


 My ex did. I need thicker ones, dnt want people perv on me while i work out


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Have fun with the blank paper lads


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> For u horny mofos out there
> 
> View attachment 145806


 u are one ugly fuk


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> u are one ugly fuk


 Am i f*ck mate, im actual sexy.

Ur one horrid mofo mate, bah im gan vom lookin at ur dp


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> My ex did. I need thicker ones, dnt want people perv on me while i work out


 You were totally his bitch if you let him put up pink curtains then :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ex was a lass. Them roids making u lot gay.

i bet u lot have a crush on me, gay c''nts haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Have fun with the blank paper lads


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> My ex did. I need thicker ones, dnt want people perv on me while i work out


 When you Gunna start working out piss stain


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> When you Gunna start working out piss stain


 Just had a sesh, gan do abs before bed.

Need ma bench n sh*t back, dnt wanna gan gym n show everyone how its f*ckin done


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 145812


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


>


 Uncle Davey? Lol


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Only came on here to find me Dad...

@FelonE :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

F'kin 'ell, no need for me to train abs(not that I do), my stomach feels cramped laughing at this thread.

Thanks guys (and @LeeDaLifter )


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> F'kin 'ell, no need for me to train abs(not that I do), my stomach feels cramped laughing at this thread.
> 
> Thanks guys (and @LeeDaLifter )


 Coz they all think their pure hard


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter just broke the internet. :thumb


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> There should be an age and an IQ requirement - both have to be above 18 - so you're 50% qualified already mate.


 Nah, there's no way this guys 18.

Is this some Brian the beef made up account, or is this guy for real and actually thinks this is how to behave?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Denied said:


> Nah, there's no way this guys 18.
> 
> Is this some Brian the beef made up account, or is this guy for real and actually thinks this is how to behave?


 im 28 n 29 in oct.

This is my real as f*ck account.

Its not about being it, its about knowing the best way to remove jaws


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Mate let's be honest you couldn't remove a girls undies without fu**ing it up let alone some ones jaw.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> im 28 n 29 in oct.
> 
> This is my real as f*ck account.
> 
> Its not about being it, its about knowing the best way to remove jaws


 Do you go about your usual day, in your tap out t-shirt, snarling at people. Giving it the, I'm a hard bastard or is this just your internet persona. If so, I'm assuming you're single and on the dole?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> Do you go about your usual day, in your tap out t-shirt, snarling at people. Giving it the, I'm a hard bastard or is this just your internet persona. If so, I'm assuming you're single and on the dole?


 I think most if not all are assuming he's on the dole plus single. In fact never experienced sex with a female only family members and pets


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> I think most if not all are assuming he's on the dole plus single. In fact never experienced sex with a female only family members and pets


 Where u from u lil p*ssy?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Notts


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Denied said:


> Do you go about your usual day, in your tap out t-shirt, snarling at people. Giving it the, I'm a hard bastard or is this just your internet persona. If so, I'm assuming you're single and on the dole?


 I snarl at people  f*ck them p*ssys. Id bite them if they get too close


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> Notts


 U got knots in ur stomach when i asked u?

Haha, i want this fully recorded n put on here so u can see me in action.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

trey1 said:


> I admit I'm not hard. Had fare share of fights, won some lost some. Tryin to change now for the better and it is working
> 
> Leedapufter I'll go back to my old dick ways for u tho, you skinnyfat scruffy doylum


 Sit down


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'll fight the active users in chronological order to get a few foot sessions with you but I wouldnt make it past the first probably.
> 
> Point is id still try though, do I get credit for that? :lol:


 Yes loads of credit for that :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

@Skye666 what's your opinion on Lee? Rating out of 10 please


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Girls see him? I thought he chose that super-power of invisibility?


 Trust me, he is invisible to girls, always was, always will be, why do you think he's so mad at everything, he's had his dirty water backing up for years.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

c**t actually looks a lot like me.

Sadface


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 Does that c*nt in the pic actual think hes hard?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Only came on here to find me Dad...
> 
> @FelonE :lol:
> 
> View attachment 145821


 Son..... I'm sorry I Ieft.... Ya mum was a cvnt


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

FelonE said:


> Son..... I'm sorry I Ieft.... Ya mum was a cvnt


 If i was as ripped as my dad in that pic ud be cryin mate


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

PLEASE post a video of you smashing up your flat (or in your case home improvement) just so we can really be sure you're real


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> PLEASE post a video of you smashing up your flat (or in your case home improvement) just so we can really be sure you're real


 Agreed! Need to see a vid of you on one of your insane rampages smashing the s**t out of your British heart foundation furniture!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd smash you fam, gan reet up your arsehole


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> For u horny mofos out there
> 
> View attachment 145806


 Look at the state of your living space, you absolute tramp. Sort your life out


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Look at the state of your living space, you absolute tramp. Sort your life out


 What's up mate? Not a fan of the mood mong lighting?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> PLEASE post a video of you smashing up your flat (or in your case home improvement) just so we can really be sure you're real


 Agree, need a video of you taking our your rage on your doors, walls, furniture, see through curtains

This will prove that you are real, and the display of aggression will prove you're not to be messed with


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> I'd smash you fam, gan reet up your arsehole


 Uncle dave will get jelous m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> PLEASE post a video of you smashing up your flat (or in your case home improvement) just so we can really be sure you're real


 bet he dont, he talks shyte n isnt hard enough to smash his home up

@LeeDaLifter aint that right, 2 much of a pussy to make a vid showing ya rampage

Prove me wrong, uncle daves little batty bitch


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

I cannot believe this tool put a genuine picture up of himself.

definite learning difficulties, proper undateables character, get on the show, mate, you may bag a bird with downs, best you can hope for......

funniest thread ever..... lol ?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> bet he dont, he talks shyte n isnt hard enough to smash his home up
> 
> @LeeDaLifter aint that right, 2 much of a pussy to make a vid showing ya rampage
> 
> Prove me wrong, uncle daves little batty bitch


 Ok, ill sort a vid.

Dnt poo ur pants.

Id rather video me gan raj on one of u hardmen


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Bomber1966 said:


> I cannot believe this tool put a genuine picture up of himself.
> 
> definite learning difficulties, proper undateables character, get on the show, mate, you may bag a bird with downs, best you can hope for......
> 
> funniest thread ever..... lol ?


 Still a long way to go to emulate the legend of @BIG DADDY STE

Off to a good start though :lol:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Bomber1966 said:


> I cannot believe this tool put a genuine picture up of himself.
> 
> definite learning difficulties, proper undateables character, get on the show, mate, you may bag a bird with downs, best you can hope for......
> 
> funniest thread ever..... lol ?


 Whys it so bad?



Gary29 said:


> I'd smash you fam, gan reet up your arsehole


 N ud smash me? Hahahahahahahaha

Come smash me mate


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ok, ill sort a vid.
> 
> Dnt poo ur pants.
> 
> Id rather video me gan raj on one of u hardmen


 This just shows how much of a mong you are. Your prepared to video yourself smashing up your s**t tip of a bed sit


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> This just shows how much of a mong you are. Your prepared to video yourself smashing up your s**t tip of a bed sit


 I was just gan rag my bag about. I wud be stupid to smash my house up for roid heads


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was just gan rag my bag about. I wud be stupid to smash my house up for roid heads


 But you smash your hovel up when you get in one of your psycho rages cuz you don't get no stinky stinky puk puk weed?

I don't even think you punched them panels out the door, bet you had to use a sledge hammer or something. You ain't strong enough to punch panels through otherwise you would video it already.

and don't worry about the damage, you could replace everything in the room for £20! I'll even send you £20 if you post a vid of you smashing s**t up


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ok, ill sort a vid.
> 
> Dnt poo ur pants.
> 
> Id rather video me gan raj on one of u hardmen


 Where this video *** boy?

Unless you gan raj and nut a panel out of ya door, no1 here will tek you serious as a hard c**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was just gan rag my bag about. I wud be stupid to smash my house up for roid heads


 Drop arse, ya all talk u m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Drop arse, ya all talk u m8


 Ill drop u mate.

Im all action.

Put a recent pic up!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill drop u mate.
> 
> Im all action.
> 
> Put a recent pic up!


 Smash ya heed through the door, uncle daves bitch


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill drop u mate.
> 
> Im all action.
> 
> Put a recent pic up!


 Yeah @trey1 ! Go on !

Put a recent pic up if ya dare !!



xx


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Yeah @trey1 ! Go on !
> 
> Put a recent pic up if ya dare !!
> 
> ...


 When Leedapussy puts his video of Smashing his dump house up I will


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

trey1 said:


> When Leedapussy puts his video of Smashing his dump house up I will


 Right then , I 'll revert when LeedaHunk confirms that


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Right then , I 'll revert when LeedaHunk confirms that


 Deal

im nowt special, a bit less skinny than used to be, face like a bag of spanners

Model compared to ya boy Lee doe


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Deal
> 
> im nowt special, a bit less skinny than used to be, face like a bag of spanners
> 
> Model compared to ya boy Lee doe


 Fair enough , I guess we have to have a ruling after that with main judges @ultrasonic and his wacko twin and settle this once and for all

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Deal
> 
> im nowt special, a bit less skinny than used to be, face like a bag of spanners
> 
> Model compared to ya boy Lee doe


 Ha, u aint no model.

Ill do one of me raggin my bag off its hinges tho. Just had a sesh n feel mint as f*ck, i am LeeDaHulks'Dad atm hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 @trey1 thats ur recent pic? Id smash u


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ha, u aint no model.
> 
> Ill do one of me raggin my bag off its hinges tho. Just had a sesh n feel mint as f*ck, i am LeeDaHulks'Dad atm hahaha


 Cant wait bae !

x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Lee, for someone that speaks about homosexuals so disparagingly you picked a fairly camp pose for your second picture. A picture of which you've provided for a forum full of men. Do you maybe think that deep down, you're looking for a hard man for something other than knocking about?

We can help you through this, you just need to take a chance and let us in. Become the queen that you were born to be!

Fadi.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1 thats ur recent pic? Id smash u


 he better lookin, cleaner house and smaller tits than u m8

post this house smash rampag vid then you raj mong t**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ha, u aint no model.
> 
> Ill do one of me uncle dave raggin my arse off its hinges tho. Just had a sesh n feel mint as f*ck, i am gapin to fuk off daveys todger atm


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> he better lookin, cleaner house and smaller tits than u m8
> 
> post this house smash rampag vid then you raj mong t**t


 Uv got more mental problems than me, couple hits to ur head might sort it.

N chill ur lil willy mate, its still early. Got stuff to do before i make u poop ur pants


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uv got more mental problems than me, couple hits to ur head might sort it.
> 
> N chill ur lil willy mate, its still early. Got stuff to do before i make u poop ur pants


 stuf to do hahahahah m8 u aint got a job, dont clean ya house, dont shave ya neck, ya a fu**ing lowlife dossing in ya crack den


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> stuf to do hahahahah m8 u aint got a job, dont clean ya house, dont shave ya neck, ya a fu**ing lowlife dossing in ya crack den


 Hahaha ur on glue.

U think ur some pure naughty badboy, hurry to work before ur boss sacks u  u gan need try n protect ur 'credit rating' hahaha

Muppet


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha ur on glue.
> 
> U think ur some pure naughty badboy, hurry to work before ur boss sacks u  u gan need try n protect ur 'credit rating' hahaha
> 
> Muppet


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 145852


 I look ****in sexy tho mate, its dem peaks n valleys mate, im like da lake district


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Like the lakes eh,

Wet and crawling with midge


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 145852


 Is that Lee in the pic?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Whos the specky skinny fat ********* with the neck beard and poofy tattoo?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Is that Lee in the pic?


 Yes



Sphinkter said:


> Whos the specky skinny fat ********* with the neck beard and poofy tattoo?


 @LeeDaLifter


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Is that Lee in the pic?


 Yep


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

On ma way lee

View attachment IMG_9102.JPG


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Where r u lee?

what a shithole this ferryhull is lol

View attachment IMG_9098.JPG


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sphinkter said:


> Whos the specky skinny fat ********* with the neck beard and poofy tattoo?


 Not sure but he...

View attachment IMG_3507.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Yes
> 
> @LeeDaLifter


 Why has he posted pics of himself lol


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Yep


 A blind boxer :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Why has he posted pics of himself lol


 Cos he thinks he is a mean lean fu**ing machine who teks jaws for fun


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Where r u lee?
> 
> what a shithole this ferryhull is lol
> 
> View attachment 145854


 Haha its a lush place mate


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha its a lush place mate


 Tell him where to meet you then


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Why has he posted pics of himself lol


 You've seen nothing yet mate. He's promised to post up a video tonight of him smashing his house up to prove how hard he is :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

CG88 said:


> You've seen nothing yet mate. He's promised to post up a video tonight of him smashing his house up to prove how hard he is :lol:


 Off to the shop for some popcorn


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Off to the shop for some popcorn


 Apparently gonna show his mental strength by head butting his remaining door panels out lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Where r u lee?

havent got all ****in night u gonna meet me so I can kick f**k out of u for gobbing off or wat


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Apparently gonna show his mental strength by head butting his remaining door panels out lol


 Probably the doors with cardboard inside


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Where r u lee?
> 
> havent got all ****in night u gonna meet me so I can kick f**k out of u for gobbing off or wat


 Don't think he expected anyone to take him up on his offer, bottled it


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Probably the doors with cardboard inside


 Titanium reinforced, apparently. Even so, a skull as thick as his will have no trouble demolishing it :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Where r u lee?
> 
> havent got all ****in night u gonna meet me so I can kick f**k out of u for gobbing off or wat


 Wait... you actually went to find him?

For f**k sake hahahah


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Cos he thinks he is a mean lean fu**ing machine who teks jaws for fun


 Coz u lot thought i was troll n that


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Coz u lot thought i was troll n that


 So are you going to meet trey??


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Coz u lot thought i was troll n that


 Meet Trey1 and prove you're the hard man you've told everyone you are, he's in Ferryhill waiting for you


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Where r u lee?
> 
> havent got all ****in night u gonna meet me so I can kick f**k out of u for gobbing off or wat


 U actual in my hood?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Meet Trey1 and prove you're the hard man you've told everyone you are, he's in Ferryhill waiting for you


 Lee

Im at garage on main road with a shop on it

hanging round for 10 min or summit

Com at me bro


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U actual in my hood?


 Garage on 167


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment IMG_9092.JPG


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ive actually gained a chromosome reading this shite.

Hopefully the retard strength kicks in for tonights push i can hit some pbs.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

If this happens, please someone film the fkin thing


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Meet Trey1 and prove you're the hard man you've told everyone you are, he's in Ferryhill waiting for you


 Mu



trey1 said:


> Lee
> 
> Im at garage on main road with a shop on it
> 
> ...


 its a suprise!

Must admit kinda pooin it cz weret expectin it , gan easy on me mate. Remember my rules please hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Mu
> 
> its a suprise!
> 
> Must admit kinda pooin it cz weret expectin it , gan easy on me mate. Remember my rules please hahaha


 Nice night to uppercut a fkin skinnyfat mong


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

White transit, non writing on side. 14 plate

waiting lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Nice night to uppercut a fkin skinnyfat mong


 Skinny fat mong? Hope u can handle my upperkilla


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> White transit, non writing on side. 14 plate
> 
> waiting lee


 U got a crew?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Skinny fat mong? Hope u can handle my upperkilla


 I'm gonna spunk on ha face when ya sparked


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

trey1 said:


> White transit, non writing on side. 14 plate
> 
> waiting lee


 Haha legend if this is legit :thumb

@LeeDaLifter go find dat white transit


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U got a crew?


 Changed ya tune!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U got a crew?


 Nah don't need crew to crack ur neck

bring yours if want, will run all u cu**s owa


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha legend if this is legit :thumb
> 
> @LeeDaLifter go find dat white transit


 Ill gan get me prize mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee you got til 6

not hanging round this s**t tip owa long

been 20 mins wait now


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Most entertaining thing I've ever seen online, youtube live would go down a treat right about now


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Most entertaining thing I've ever seen online, youtube live would go down a treat right about now


 Wish I had me go pro


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Wish I had me go pro


 Leave your phone recording on the dash


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee you got til 6
> 
> not hanging round this s**t tip owa long
> 
> been 20 mins wait now


 Ite im walkin up, 20/30 mins walkin. If i dnt get there in time look out for me coz i have no data, im juat on wifi so im gan now mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Leave your phone recording on the dash


 cu**s round here will nick it, proper s**t hole


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ite im walkin up, 20/30 mins walkin. If i dnt get there in time look out for me coz i have no data, im juat on wifi so im gan now mate


 fu**ing bollox

ferryhill is 10 min end to end *** boy

ya not fu**ing comin

wot a waste of yjme


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ite im walkin up, 20/30 mins walkin. If i dnt get there in time look out for me coz i have no data, im juat on wifi so im gan now mate


 Tell him where you are so he can go meet you instead


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> fu**ing bollox
> 
> ferryhill is 10 min end to end *** boy
> 
> ...


 Think we all knew he was a shitty arse with no balls lol

All mouth


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Tell him where you are so he can go meet you instead


 Good idea

whete is close lee, coop


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

No data so dropped arse and hiding for a bit til I f**k off hahahahah


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> No data so dropped arse and hiding for a bit til I f**k off hahahahah


 His next reply will be that he got there and you had left 

Guaranteed lol


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

What an anti climax...


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee tell me wer u r I'll fly the tranny over


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> His next reply will be that he got there and you had left
> 
> Guaranteed lol


 Course it will

he sitting in his fu**ing crack den now hiding behind the bits of door that he smashed off


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee

oh lee


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@trey1 you gonna hang around for curiosity?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Course it will
> 
> he sitting in his fu**ing crack den now hiding behind the bits of door that he smashed off


 That's exactly where he is, sitting reading this thread hoping you'll get bored and fk off first


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee tell me wer u r I'll fly the tranny over


 His rate of reply seems to have tapered off :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> @trey1 you gonna hang around for curiosity?


 Not for ages been here 30 mins already waiting for a *** who live max 10 min away

got s**t to do l8r

will b back though if he bottles then set lip up agaib


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaPump said:


> His rate of reply seems to have tapered off :lol:


 No data

witch means he gon into hiding


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> That's exactly where he is, sitting reading this thread hoping you'll get bored and fk off first


 Im fu**ing off at 6-15

he post again at 6-16 'I'm here wer r u'

watch


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> No data
> 
> witch means he gon into hiding


 Well he does look like a mole so he's probably digging his way under next doors garden :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Im fu**ing off at 6-15
> 
> he post again at 6-16 'I'm here wer r u'
> 
> watch


 100%, that's the only way he's gonna be able to try save face and not look like a complete tw4t... sorry, even more of a complete tw4t


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Well he does look like a mole so he's probably digging his way under next doors garden :lol:


 He already nicks their wifi


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Well he does look like a mole so he's probably digging his way under next doors garden :lol:


 Better than dig his grave if he meet me hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

5 min lee

tik tock


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> 5 min lee
> 
> tik tock


 Give it 20mins then he's a total gob shite... no two ways about it.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> 5 min lee
> 
> tik tock


 17 mins ago he said 20-30 mins


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Give it 20mins then he's a total gob shite... no two ways about it.


 20 mins wil mean waited over 1 hour lol

45 mins is up in 3, not hangin round for a mong who ain't comin


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> 17 mins ago he said 20-30 mins


 Ferryhill is 10 mins end 2 end lol, less than a mile


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Ferryhill is 10 mins end 2 end lol, less than a mile


 It's a long fkin mile when you're bricking it


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> It's a long fkin mile when you're bricking it


 Fkin green mile for Lee lol


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> 20 mins wil mean waited over 1 hour lol
> 
> 45 mins is up in 3, not hangin round for a mong who ain't comin


 :lol: you bottling it!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Fkin green mile for Lee lol


 Gonna be even longer crawling back


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Gonna be even longer crawling back


 No I'll be nice and hoy him in back of transit and dump him back off st the dump


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> No I'll be nice and hoy him in back of transit and dump him back off st the dump


 He'll feel right at home being back there


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> He'll feel right at home being back there


 Smarter than his house m8


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Smarter than his house m8


 Probably less seagulls too


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

????? Well @LeeDaLifter where the f**k are ya!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaPump said:


> :lol: you bottling it!


 Fuk that, still waiting m8

5 mins and the hour is up

he ain't comin


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Probably less seagulls too


 Less s**t aswell


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Been 25 mins since he said 20-30


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Less s**t aswell


 Might be a bit overcrowded what with the rest of his family living there already


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

This is hands down the best thread we have had in so long! Don't get this level of 'gold' anywhere else but UK-M

leedalifta is probably trying to muster up some mint strength. What a fu**ing fanny he is! I just hope he doesn't leave the forum now he's been shown up for what he really is! I didn't even know people like that existed?

i don't mix in them 'circles' and I assumed people with such low IQs didn't make it to adulthood. Natural selection


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Been 25 mins since he said 20-30


 That's y I'm hanging on til 25 past m8

benefit of dout


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Cypionate said:


> Been 25 mins since he said 20-30


 Haha yep 5 mins left :thumbup1:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Fuk that, still waiting m8
> 
> 5 mins and the hour is up
> 
> he ain't comin


 What a piss taker! All that trolling and no show?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

2 mins, hurry up lee


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> That's y I'm hanging on til 25 past m8
> 
> benefit of dout


 Plus he can't call you out for leaving before he said he would get there this way

Something terrible will happen to him on the way there though, he'll end up in a fight with an MMA fighter, kick the sh1t out of him but get arrested for the night

You know, the usual stuff


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Plus he can't call you out for leaving before he said he would get there this way
> 
> Something terrible will happen to him on the way there though, he'll end up in a fight with an MMA fighter, kick the sh1t out of him but get arrested for the night
> 
> You know, the usual stuff


 Hahahaha get hospitalised on way, or when gets here if he cums

lee got my blue lights for top of transit to take u to a and e after, no worries m8 I not a total c**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Time is up lee

where were u?

@LeeDaLifter

outta here, ****in disappointed


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@trey1 fu**ing amazing mate! Good to see a nobody start trying to troll the entire forum then for a member to respond like this!

Cant wait for the, excuses to start coming

maybe he was taking a few jaws off for pennies on his way as a warm up for you?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Until nxt time ferryhil

View attachment IMG_9094.JPG


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Pffffttt pussy @LeeDaLifter what happened??


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Until nxt time ferryhil
> 
> View attachment 145861


 What a fu**ing dump, a breeding ground for low life cu**s


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Until nxt time ferryhil
> 
> View attachment 145861


 Big fkin credit to you for waiting this long mate, think we all knew he wouldn't show but now you've shown him for what he really is, a nothing / nobody / bigmouth


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

@LeeDaLifter Will your next reply be something along the lines of "I saw your van driving off, I was almost there" ?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

This thread :lol:

TBH not sure who the biggest mong is, @LeeDaLifter for not showing up, or @trey1 for actually taking time out his day to drive there and wait an hour for someone from a forum :lol:

@LeeDaLifter don't worry about the no show, was thrown upon you not arranged. But, only this video of your house smashing rampage can save your reputation now.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

CG88 said:


> This thread :lol:
> 
> TBH not sure who the biggest mong is, @LeeDaLifter for not showing up, or @trey1 for actually taking time out his day to drive there and wait an hour for someone from a forum :lol:
> 
> @LeeDaLifter don't worry about the no show, was thrown upon you not arranged. But, only this video of your house smashing rampage can save your reputation now.


 His house is gonna get it now, all that rage and anger ... or is that embarrassment.. I forget


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> His house is gonna get it now, all that rage and anger ... or is that embarrassment.. I forget


 That door is f**ked :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 145852


 Absolutely fu**ing brilliant, and very realistic! Haha


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Unbelievable! :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Until nxt time ferryhil
> 
> View attachment 145861


 Thanks for the entertainment mate :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> What a fu**ing dump, a breeding ground for low life cu**s


 Place was fu**ing stinkin of s**t m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> Thanks for the entertainment mate :lol:


 I'm annoyed cos the c**t didn't come lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> I'm annoyed cos the c**t didn't come lol


 Gonna have to arrange it properly next time, if he shows his face again

Taking dogs out, this was fun


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Place was fu**ing stinkin of s**t m8


 I'm surprised the roads were even paved to be honest! What a bell end he is, but f**k man!! Good on you for going to his ends!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

trey1 said:


> I'm annoyed cos the c**t didn't come lol


 He doesn't seem as funny now as we know he's not only an absolute cun*, but an absolute pussy too!

@LeeDaLifter all will be forgiven if we get the video of you smashing up the remaining doors of your flat...


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Great entertainment following this :thumb

looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


>


 He probs rather play bob the apple on the blokes tommy hat


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

MrDB90 said:


> Great entertainment following this :thumb
> 
> looking forward to the sequel.


 He will haf to come to my neck of woods

Stopping near plessy woods lately lee if u wanna save ya rep

crew can cum aswell if want


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

How long will it take for his small brain to come up with something that he thinks is plausible as an excuse?

Or does he just disappear to another furum, hosted in another country so it's less likely that someone will show up on his doorstep and show him up again?:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> How long will it take for his small brain to come up with something that he thinks is plausible as an excuse?
> 
> Or does he just disappear to another furum, hosted in another country so it's less likely that someone will show up on his doorstep and show him up again?:


 He at teeside airport now m8


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

trey1 said:


> He at teeside airport now m8


 I don't think he's finished cleaning up the sh1t that ran down his leg yet.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> I don't think he's finished cleaning up the sh1t that ran down his leg yet.


 Probs won't, will fit in nicely with the rest of the crack den he lives in


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Kudos @trey1

little pussy asss b1tch @LeeDaLifter all you have in this life is your word and it's just been proven yours don't mean s**t. There are only two kinds of vermin in this world below you and that's snitches and kiddy fiddlers you absolute full of crap, resting little Mong


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Kudos @trey1
> 
> little pussy asss b1tch @LeeDaLifter all you have in this life is your word and it's just been proven yours don't mean s**t. There are only two kinds of vermin in this world below you and that's snitches and kiddy fiddlers you absolute full of crap, resting little Mong


 Makes it worse I'm not even hard m8 lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter what u sayin

wer u at bro


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Kudos @trey1
> 
> little pussy asss b1tch @LeeDaLifter all you have in this life is your word and it's just been proven yours don't mean s**t. *There are only two kinds of vermin in this world below you and that's snitches and kiddy fiddlers* you absolute full of crap, resting little Mong


 No doubt he's both of them too!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No doubt he's both of them too!


 Scruffy as fuk m8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't wait for his response!

I bet he got jumped by ninjas and by the time he had killed the last one you had already left....

i just hope he hangs around around UKM, be gutted if the human vegetable left


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> He doesn't seem as funny now as we know he's not only an absolute cun*, but an absolute pussy too!
> 
> @LeeDaLifter all will be forgiven if we get the video of you smashing up the remaining doors of your flat...


 Don't encourage him, its mugs like me, who have to clean up after my tenants trash a place. That's why you can't find a home if your DSS, after its happened twice, you ain't ever going to rent to a doley again, whatever sob story they spin.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Denied said:


> Don't encourage him, its mugs like me, who have to clean up after my tenants trash a place. That's why you can't find a home if your DSS, after its happened twice, you ain't ever going to rent to a doley again, whatever sob story they spin.


 It's probably council anyway, they'll bill him / blacklist or whatever they do to people who destroy their properties


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


>


 Hahahahahaha wer is this 1 from


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What a complete bellend this guy is... Fvcking state of him ffs


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Hahahahahaha wer is this 1 from


  Top of his profile, he didn't realise the entire image gets uploaded, not just the small part that shows


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Cypionate said:


>


 Is that legit, or you done a good Photoshop edit?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Denied said:


> Is that legit, or you done a good Photoshop edit?


 Legit mate, straight from his profile

Right click the image > view image


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Legit mate, straight from his profile


 Haha classic, I don't think I've had a fight since school but even I'd have a pop.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Denied said:


> Haha classic, I don't think I've had a fight since school but even I'd have a pop.


 He might pop you back with those moobs


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> It's probably council anyway, they'll bill him / blacklist or whatever they do to people who destroy their properties





Cypionate said:


> It's probably council anyway, they'll bill him / blacklist or whatever they do to people who destroy their properties


 Council pay the rent but they rent of private landlords, obviously you keep the deposit, but that doesn't even cover the rent areas let alone replacing all the carpets and man hours cleaning.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

f**k sake he's Alan Carr and Jason Blaha's bastard son.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

if u won't fight me how about a titty wank


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Denied said:


> Council pay the rent but they rent of private landlords, obviously you keep the deposit, but that doesn't even cover the rent areas let alone replacing all the carpets and man hours cleaning.


 Sounds like a PITA, if I owned property I think I would only rent to professionals, still no guarantee but better odds at getting your place back in one piece than from a doley


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hopefully a mod sees this thread and does the right thing, making it a sticky


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Sounds like a PITA, if I owned property I think I would only rent to professionals, still no guarantee but better odds at getting your place back in one piece than from a doley


 Rented to a single mum, in her 40s, thought she's past the partying age, so what could go wrong, the council were even going to pay me direct. Turns out after a year of living there, she put all the bills in the previous tenants name. Despite ringing round and explaining the situation and sending utility companies the tenancy agreement, tenant had to go to court to prove her case.

So no more DSS after that, rented out to someone in the medical profession, who asked if they could keep a small dog. Unbeknown to me, she lost her job and was on the dole and she just pocketed all the money from the council. One of the times, we tried chasing the money, we were told we'd have to wait until next week. as she was on holiday with the kids (spending the rent)

Turns out the small house trained dog, was a German Sheppard and 2 cats. Kicked her out, whole house stank of cat wee and the basement was full of dog poo. She tried claiming, we could just hoover the carpets and all wood be good, as there was no bad smell in the house. I ended up removing the carpets and having to bleach the floor boards to get rid of the smell. Then get rid of the fleas.

Tenant after that, partner was a joiner, got the house back 3 years later in a better state than when she first moved in. Flogged if for a profit after that. :thumb


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Denied said:


> Rented to a single mum, in her 40s, thought she's past the partying age, so what could go wrong, the council were even going to pay me direct. Turns out after a year of living there, she put all the bills in the previous tenants name. Despite ringing round and explaining the situation and sending utility companies the tenancy agreement, tenant had to go to court to prove her case.
> 
> So no more DSS after that, rented out to someone in the medical profession, who asked if they could keep a small dog. Unbeknown to me, she lost her job and was on the dole and she just pocketed all the money from the council. One of the times, we tried chasing the money, we were told we'd have to wait until next week. as she was on holiday with the kids (spending the rent)
> 
> ...


  Yea get out while you still can sort of thing, nice one that it turned out OK in the end, but yea fk that for a game of soldiers, you ever watched that 'Nightmare Tenants' program? Shows what landlords have to go through when they get a bad apple renting off them, months and months of court cases and a lot of £ to evict them, usually ending with bailiffs

All wearing go pro cameras attached to their jackets because the female tenants like to cry assault on the landlord and loads of dirty tricks to stay there for free / longer


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Yea get out while you still can sort of thing, nice one that it turned out OK in the end, but yea fk that for a game of soldiers, you ever watched that 'Nightmare Tenants' program? Shows what landlords have to go through when they get a bad apple renting off them, months and months of court cases and a lot of £ to evict them, usually ending with bailiffs
> 
> All wearing go pro cameras attached to their jackets because the female tenants like to cry assault on the landlord and loads of dirty tricks to stay there for free / longer


 Oddly enough, that's just come on the telly, while I'm cooking tea. Wife said you can't relate to a few of these, watching the intro.

By the looks of it, I got off lightly.

These days, I don't even answer the phone when I've a property to rent. Unless they leave a voicemail or write a an email, in good English (as in non chav) i don't entertain them.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> He will haf to come to my neck of woods
> 
> Stopping near plessy woods lately lee if u wanna save ya rep
> 
> crew can cum aswell if want


 I set when i said, got to that round about n thought this c*nt is pullin my ar*ehole he obvs just drivin threw tryin to make it look like hes there so i turned back (no data so dnt know that he had extended the time) i got to the jehova place n thought f*ck this im gan there anyway n prove he werent there. I seen a fair few vans knockin around, i thought each one was u so i was gettin all jumpy n para n just got in now.

I didnt know u extended the time, i thought ud prob just got the pics off google. Didnt know u where seriously sittin there. But save my rep? Ok, ill f**k about n gan p*ssy woods.

No funny sh*t tho, dnt make a mug of me wen i come. Arrange a proper time n thar, u kinda just dropped this sh*t on my toes.

It does take me 30 mins to walk to town tho n id be nakad by then.

I wanna prepare Proper n did u even bring gloves or out?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I set when i said, got to that round about n thought this c*nt is pullin my ar*ehole he obvs just drivin threw tryin to make it look like hes there so i turned back (no data so dnt know that he had extended the time) i got to the jehova place n thought f*ck this im gan there anyway n prove he werent there. I seen a fair few vans knockin around, i thought each one was u so i was gettin all jumpy n para n just got in now.
> 
> I didnt know u extended the time, i thought ud prob just got the pics off google. Didnt know u where seriously sittin there. But save my rep? Ok, ill f**k about n gan p*ssy woods.
> 
> ...


 You fu**ing bailed! You pussied out when @trey1 took you up on your offer! He even went to your shitty area to give younthe fight you had been begging for and the best you could do was the feeble excuse above??

your a fu**ing fanny and everyone knows you are and if you look through the facade you know you are too.

You had a perfect opportunity to show all the muscle juice heads that you mean business, instead you s**t your knickers, blamed having no wifi to steal as an excuse???

You fu**ing loser!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I was walkin n see ur van but 9 MMA fighters came at me from a bush, knocked them out but had a sore leg so got a lift to a mint foot doctor in france, soz

Hahaha joke


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You fu**ing bailed! You pussied out when @trey1 took you up on your offer! He even went to your shitty area to give younthe fight you had been begging for and the best you could do was the feeble excuse above??
> 
> your a fu**ing fanny and everyone knows you are and if you look through the facade you know you are too.
> 
> ...


 I thought he staged it for me to waste ages walkin for nowt, i regret it but he said hes up for it at plessy woods so iv still got a chance


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You fu**ing bailed! You pussied out when @trey1 took you up on your offer! He even went to your shitty area to give younthe fight you had been begging for and the best you could do was the feeble excuse above??
> 
> your a fu**ing fanny and everyone knows you are and if you look through the facade you know you are too.
> 
> ...


 Iv still got a chance to show u c*nts, cnt wait to upload the vid.

ill be seein @trey1in like a week or so, im up for it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I thought he staged it for me to waste ages walkin for nowt, i regret it but he said hes up for it at plessy woods so iv still got a chance


 Thought he drove hours out his way to meet you to make you walk 5 minutes to waste your worthless time???

Bullshit! Your arse fell out


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 Geeet fu*ked, atleast he had minerals to come n get me, dnt worry tho, everyone will get what they want


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv still got a chance to show u c*nts, cnt wait to upload the vid.
> 
> ill be seein @trey1in like a week or so, im up for it


 No you won't, your a fu**ing pussy and you've shown yourself up to a bunch of complete strangers!

non of us know you personally but we all know your a f**got who shits out!

you said anyone, anytime anywhere but now your want 'prep' time? What would your preP involve? A provident load for £80 to spend on lager?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> at least he had minerals to come n get me


 Shame you didn't


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Thought he drove hours out his way to meet you to make you walk 5 minutes to waste your worthless time???
> 
> Bullshit! Your arse fell out


 He drove hours? N it takes me 30 mins to get town, end of. No way to get there any faster mate.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I set when i said, got to that round about n thought this c*nt is pullin my ar*ehole he obvs just drivin threw tryin to make it look like hes there so i turned back (no data so dnt know that he had extended the time) i got to the jehova place n thought f*ck this im gan there anyway n prove he werent there. I seen a fair few vans knockin around, i thought each one was u so i was gettin all jumpy n para n just got in now.
> 
> I didnt know u extended the time, i thought ud prob just got the pics off google. Didnt know u where seriously sittin there. But save my rep? Ok, ill f**k about n gan p*ssy woods.
> 
> ...


 Gloves? Hahahah y would we need gloves you mong.

Reapect for comin back on here tho

did u f**k go to garage, I were for 40 mins from time u said u wud b 20

wheres this video lee, u only get ya rematch and chance to save ya face (get it kicked in) if u post the video u promised to show how dangerous u r

and. Come to plessey wood mate, I'm goin 2 rip ya head off and s**t down ya neck


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Geeet fu*ked, atleast he had minerals to come n get me, dnt worry tho, everyone will get what they want


 So what was your excuse for today then? You fu**ing waste man? Working? Obviously not!

tidying up? No!

getting laid? In your dreams......


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> BOOM!
> 
> 
> View attachment 145759


 Surely this can't be him,


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> So what was your excuse for today then? You fu**ing waste man? Working? Obviously not!
> 
> tidying up? No!
> 
> getting laid? In your dreams......


 Getting laid out


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No you won't, your a fu**ing pussy and you've shown yourself up to a bunch of complete strangers!
> 
> non of us know you personally but we all know your a f**got who shits out!
> 
> you said anyone, anytime anywhere but now your want 'prep' time? What would your preP involve? A provident load for £80 to spend on lager?


 I thought someone was gan say "ill meet u sat 9pm" or something, alil short notice if its within 30 mins


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> Surely this can't be him,


 Dunno m8 the c**t didn't turn up to fight so cud not make a positivee ID


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I thought someone was gan say "ill meet u sat 9pm" or something, alil short notice if its within 30 mins


 Trey didn't need notice, why would you?

Are you only hard as fk if you prepare for a few days prior?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Trey didn't need notice, why would you?
> 
> Are you only hard as fk if you prepare for a few days prior?


 Just passed on way back home from graft m8, thought I'd give little lee a visit


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Gloves? Hahahah y would we need gloves you mong.
> 
> Reapect for comin back on here tho
> 
> ...


 I turned back, i wasnt aware of wat u where sayin so all i knew is that u where there for 10/20 mins n id wud take 30 so thought ud be gone n id be stood there like a wa*ka.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Just passed on way back home from graft m8, thought I'd give little lee a visit


 So u didnt gan mass out ur way?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Just passed on way back home from graft m8, thought I'd give little lee a visit


 Exactly mate, no notice needed if you know you can do the job


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Even if turned up when a was gone would have kept ya bollocks in place m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Trey didn't need notice, why would you?
> 
> Are you only hard as fk if you prepare for a few days prior?


 It gives u an added advantage


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> It gives u an added advantage


 Why would you need that if you are hard as fk and can knock anyone out at any time?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Exactly mate, no notice needed if you know you can do the job


 I just got massive nads m8

has got me in bother with some nasty bastards over the years lol

been tryin to stop getting in scraps, doing better n stuff but I couldn't help it with this idiot


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Why would you need that if you are hard as fk and can knock anyone out at any time?


 It gives me a added advantage aswell you stupid fu**ing specks t**t


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Even if turned up when a was gone would have kept ya bollocks in place m8


 my bollock aint shifted a mm


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> I just got massive nads m8
> 
> has got me in bother with some nasty bastards over the years lol
> 
> been tryin to stop getting in scraps, doing better n stuff but I couldn't help it with this idiot


 Was looking forward to pics of LeeDaKO'dLifter


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> my bollock aint shifted a mm


 Still up inside your belly? Or right there on your forehead?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I turned back, i wasnt aware of wat u where sayin so all i knew is that u where there for 10/20 mins n id wud take 30 so thought ud be gone n id be stood there like a wa*ka.


 Haha what a****ing pathetic excuse from.... well, a pathetic excuse! Haha lee! Your a fu**ing bum! What else would you have to do in your miserable existence that is so important you couldn't meet trey1?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

SimpleLimit said:


> Surely this can't be him,


 Too sexy?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Haha what a****ing pathetic excuse from.... well, a pathetic excuse! Haha lee! Your a fu**ing bum! What else would you have to do in your miserable existence that is so important you couldn't meet trey1?


 I was gan meet him but i thought it was all bullsh*t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I turned back, i wasnt aware of wat u where sayin so all i knew is that u where there for 10/20 mins n id wud take 30 so thought ud be gone n id be stood there like a wa*ka.


 But surely; you could say I was there waiting and @trey1 was too scared to show up???

instead you proved you was a pussy


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was gan meet him but i thought it was all bullsh*t


 You saw the pics that he was in that shitty place you live so don't try n use that as an excuse!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was gan meet him but i thought it was all bullsh*t


 No you weren't, if you thought it was all BS you would 100% have turned up to make trey look like the shitty arse, you knew he was gonna be waiting and you bottled it

Pure joke


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But surely; you could say I was there waiting and @trey1 was too scared to show up???
> 
> instead you proved you was a pussy


 Corse he could

even if he said he got there a bit l8 it's not as bad

instead turned and ran like a fu**ing little pussy back to the safety of the crack den for another hit


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter you do realise you made yourself look like a complete and utter c**t

Upload video. Or lay down and admit your faggotory


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee post this video please I wanna see u fu**ing wrek that room, want 2 see wot I'm up against

u have my respect then if u do that and I will stop making u look like a stupid f**k and u can hav ya rematch

smash that thick fu**ing skill thru ya half a door bad man


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> @LeeDaLifter you do realise you made yourself look like a complete and utter c**t
> 
> Upload video. Or lay down and admit your faggotory


 I tried tho.

Tomz before 4pm i will a video of me raggin my bag n it will make @trey1 move to mexico


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee post this video please I wanna see u fu**ing wrek that room, want 2 see wot I'm up against
> 
> u have my respect then if u do that and I will stop making u look like a stupid f**k and u can hav ya rematch
> 
> smash that thick fu**ing skill thru ya half a door bad man


 I didnt drop ass


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hahahahhaha f**k off

u need to smash that ****in door in m8

da only way bro


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I tried tho.
> 
> Tomz before 4pm i will a video of me raggin my bag n it will make @trey1 move to mexico


 Wrek that fu**ing door brah


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I tried tho.
> 
> Tomz before 4pm i will a video of me raggin my bag n it will make @trey1 move to mexico


 No you won't, you'll bottle it like you did today! Once the bag starts swinging back your arse will drop out!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Wrek that fu**ing door brah


 I f*ckin wish id knocked u out, n na mate my doors learnt its lesson, ur turn now mate,, gan teach u some sh*t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No you won't, you'll bottle it like you did today! Once the bag starts swinging back your arse will drop out!


 f**k the bad he has to smash his head thru the left over bit of door he has to get any respect back

do it lee, pussyo


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No you won't, you'll bottle it like you did today! Once the bag starts swinging back your arse will drop out!


 Wen its in the news wat i do to @trey1 ull be like "sh*t this c**t '''ard as fuji''


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I f*ckin wish id knocked u out, n na mate my doors learnt its lesson, ur turn now mate,, gan teach u some sh*t


 Your fu**ing stupider than u look


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I f*ckin wish id knocked u out


 Wishing and doing are two completely different things, I wish I could fly, never gonna happen though


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Your fu**ing stupider than u look


 And that's no easy task


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I f*ckin wish id knocked u out, n na mate my doors learnt its lesson, ur turn now mate,, gan teach u some sh*t


 Just stop.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> f**k the bad he has to smash his head thru the left over bit of door he has to get any respect back
> 
> do it lee, pussyo


 He's too scared mate! You can tell he is a pussy, bullied through school till he left at 12 years old, molested by his uncle, pimped out by his mum..... guys a tool and no way could he take the panel out the door just with his head. No way!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> And that's no easy task


 Mong giving it large adter he said any time, come to Ferryhill I'll take ya jaw off

lee, came, waited for a hour

i took ya fu**ing balls off you today

now I going to call u Leeann like the bitch u r


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Wen its in the news wat i do to @trey1 ull be like "sh*t this c**t '''ard as fuji''


 'Village idiot gets his head kicked in by out of towner'???


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DaPump said:


> Just stop.


 Who the f**k r u mate?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Too sexy?


 You virgin,

I just finished reading this thread, can barely understand half of the s**t you posted,

How can you look like that, talk so much s**t, and have managed to stay alive for so long ?

Should of meet up with @trey1 so he could give you the proper whooping your parents apparently never gave you


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Mong giving it large adter he said any time, come to Ferryhill I'll take ya jaw off
> 
> lee, came, waited for a hour
> 
> ...


 Im gan plessy wood n am gan kick the f**k off


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> 'Village idiot gets his head kicked in by out of towner'???


 Escaped patient with learning disability n hygiene probs gets chinned by soft shite who drives white transit


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan plessy wood n am gan kick the f**k off


 Do it pal

nut ya door through first Leeann


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Blah blah blah .....

Lets rematch. Dnt wanna hear bullshit. I just wanna know wen dis rematch is takin place @trey1


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan plessy wood n am gan kick the f**k off


 Are the buses still running at this time?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan plessy wood n am gan kick the f**k off


 Hope you don't go into one of your 'mad rages'?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan plessy wood n am gan kick the f**k off


 Met your type before, can't do s**t in real life so smashes up the house in frustration

Why don't you stop being a dick and earn some respect here, start training, take some gear, build some muscle instead of thinking you can take on a forum full of bodybuilders, and then s**t yourself when one of them takes you up on your offer


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Are the buses still running at this time?


 Na not now. Gan sort out a rematch, shout my way till i see trey1 n smash him like a nut


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Blah blah blah .....
> 
> Lets rematch. Dnt wanna hear bullshit. I just wanna know wen dis rematch is takin place @trey1


 Earn it

headsmash door video for a remarch

u waisted hour of my time today so it's fair deal m8

thems the terms of the contract


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Are the buses still running at this time?


 Yep, till about 11-11:30pm


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Met your type before, can't do s**t in real life so smashes up the house in frustration
> 
> Why don't you stop being a dick and earn some respect here, start training, take some gear, build some muscle instead of thinking you can take on a forum full of bodybuilders, and then s**t yourself when one of them takes you up on your offer


 Ur on glue too, stop the bullshit


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na not now. Gan sort out a rematch, shout my way till i see trey1 n smash him like a nut


 I'll give u my nut when I slide my cock between ya glorious titties Leeann


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Earn it
> 
> headsmash door video for a remarch
> 
> ...


 Theres only one good panel left on it, can i punch the c**t threw?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ur on glue too, stop the bullshit


 Everyone here must be on glue then, because that's what we all watched happen in real time


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na not now. Gan sort out a rematch, shout my way till i see trey1 n smash him like a nut


 Are they not? I don't know owt about how poor people get about tbh.... I like the comfort of my A8 or supra.... but I'm the bus is pretty cosy too


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I'll give u my nut when I slide my cock between ya glorious titties Leeann


 Im gan call u ''@Trolly1'' after this


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Theres only one good panel left on it, can i punch the c**t threw?


 Bet you'll try and you'll do either;

- break your feeble hand

-bounce off it and burst out crying


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Are they not? I don't know owt about how poor people get about tbh.... I like the comfort of my A8 or supra.... but I'm the bus is pretty cosy too


 Y u acting like u where raped as a kid?

Nothing to do with money, iv got none n dnt give a f**k about how many pennies u have mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan call u ''@Trolly1'' after this


 How can you when he turned yo like you challenged him and you s**t your knickers??


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> How can you when he turned yo like you challenged him and you s**t your knickers??


 Hes callin me ''leeann'' for it


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Who the f**k r u mate?


 Ok carry on and get a good hiding I really give no f**ks!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Theres only one good panel left on it, can i punch the c**t threw?


 Punch will do m8, if ya not hard enough to use head

left right left head combo is the one tho


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Y u acting like u where raped as a kid?
> 
> Nothing to do with money, iv got none n dnt give a f**k about how many pennies u have mate


 More than you, lots more than you do. That's why I don't have to travel by bus and my doors have all their panels in and when I die my coffin won't be a flat pack B&Q chipboard jobby like yours will be


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> More than you, lots more than you do. That's why I don't have to travel by bus and my doors have all their panels in and when I die my coffin won't be a flat pack B&Q chipboard jobby like yours will be


 His will be the remaining panels from that door taped together


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> More than you, lots more than you do. That's why I don't have to travel by bus and my doors have all their panels in and when I die my coffin won't be a flat pack B&Q chipboard jobby like yours will be


 Doors with panels are past it m8

doors with smashed out panels are where it's at

but only if a video of Smashing out process is made and put online 4 proofe


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Punch will do m8, if ya not hard enough to use head
> 
> left right left head combo is the one tho


 Ull get a vid of me punchin that panel out in one hit. I might sparr on the bag after in the vid


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ull get a vid of me punchin that panel out in one hit. I might sparr on the bag after in the vid


 Yes pls

make sure the walls get some stick and you kick the road sign and hoy it across the room m8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> His will be the remaining panels from that door taped together


 He should be so lucky!

Being rolled up in an old carpet and fly tipped is too good for him!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Yes pls
> 
> make sure the walls get some stick and you kick the road sign and hoy it across the room m8


 Hoy u across plessy woods.

after this tho i want a rematch


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hoy u across plessy woods.
> 
> after this tho i want a rematch


 Hoy the sign thru ya window


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Na not worth it


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Waiting 4 video Leeann


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Hoy the sign thru ya window


 U upload a vid or u slappin a punch bag too.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Waiting 4 video Leeann


 Its 21:50 cba atm mate. Nakad, i might later before bed


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na not worth it


 Why are you so angry at the world Lee?

What has life done to you that makes you want to fight everyone? Even if it is all in your mind

Why didn't you come here and try make some mates instead?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U upload a vid or u slappin a punch bag too.


 I don't hav a punch bag in my sitting room like most normal people u mong

will ger one of lads to video me on heavy bag and sparring at boxing when there next tho


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its 21:50 cba atm mate. Nakad, i might later before bed


 U bottling this aswell

f**k sake


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

In4 house smashing video


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Why are you so angry at the world Lee?
> 
> What has life done to you that makes you want to fight everyone? Even if it is all in your mind
> 
> Why didn't you come here and try make some mates instead?


 I was comin on here for help n support but these c**t took the piss. Iv laughed my c**t off at these threads. Cryin wen they posted the ''u wot m8'' pic hahaha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> U bottling this aswell
> 
> f**k sake


 Here Lee, have this one, you must be running low by now


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I don't hav a punch bag in my sitting room like most normal people u mong
> 
> will ger one of lads to video me on heavy bag and sparring at boxing when there next tho


 yer do a vid



trey1 said:


> U bottling this aswell
> 
> f**k sake


 Hahaha na im just nakad! Ill perk up at 12am


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was comin on here for help n support but these c**t took the piss. Iv laughed my c**t off at these threads. Cryin wen they posted the ''u wot m8'' pic hahaha


 90% of people here are on gear mate, taking the piss is gonna happen, you need big balls to fit in, grow some and stop trying to fight the world


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> yer do a vid
> 
> Hahaha na im just nakad! Ill perk up at 12am


 U ****in better cos I sat like a right c**t waiting 4 u to come get ya jaw removed 2day


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> 90% of people here on on gear mate, taking the piss is gonna happen, you need big balls to fit in, grow some and stop trying to fight the world


 Juiced to their eyeballs humpin thier computers? Hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was comin on here for help n support but these c**t took the piss. Iv laughed my c**t off at these threads. Cryin wen they posted the ''u wot m8'' pic hahaha


 Post the vid

we have scrap

shake hands at end

then stop been a c**t on here and all is gravy


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Juiced to their eyeballs humpin thier computers? Hahaha


 Most of us hump our women, but each to their own


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Juiced to their eyeballs humpin thier computers? Hahaha


 Am natural Leeann and u dropped ya arse when a showed up in ya hood

mebbe get some gear in u so u aren't such a pussy

upload video pls


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Am natural Leeann and u dropped ya arse when a showed up in ya hood
> 
> mebbe get some gear in u so u aren't such a pussy
> 
> upload video pls


 Im not pussy.

gan be a sexy vid


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter why are you afraid to upload a vid now???

They call @trey1 'the surgeon'bevause he can take a jaw off, clean, in seconds!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter why are you afraid to upload a vid now???
> 
> They call @trey1 'the surgeon'bevause he can take a jaw off, clean, in seconds!


 My energy is low, need wait till i perk up.

If i did a vid now it wud be s**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im not pussy.
> 
> gan be a sexy vid


 You are 'pussy' you could have met trey, but you didn't and you won't even upload a vid of you trying to punch the panels out in your door or launching that road sign around ya gaff!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DaPump said:


> Ok carry on and get a good hiding I really give no f**ks!


 I wnt get a hiding


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> My energy is low, need wait till i perk up.
> 
> If i did a vid now it wud be s**t


 Get some cheap 35p energy drinks from spar down ya neck then start ya wrecking spree


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

He reminds me of the Iraqis before the invasion, all talking sh1t and acting tough. 5 minutes into the invasion they all lost their ass and we're surrendering to unarmed press crews!

He mouthed off, gonna ouch jaws off, kill everyone, bad ass sh1t, and Trey shows up, he loses his ass and hides.

He's so fcuking stupid that instead of hanging his head in shame, he's back here talking more sh1t, like we don't know what a scared fcuking pussy he is.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Get some cheap 35p energy drinks from spar down ya neck then start ya wrecking spree


 Na they make me tired. I drink enough coffee


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I wnt get a hiding


 OK


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> He reminds me of the Iraqis before the invasion, all talking sh1t and acting tough. 5 minutes into the invasion they all lost their ass and we're surrendering to unarmed press crews!
> 
> He mouthed off, gonna ouch jaws off, kill everyone, bad ass sh1t, and Trey shows up, he loses his ass and hides.
> 
> He's so fcuking stupid that instead of hanging his head in shame, he's back here talking more sh1t, like we don't know what a scared fcuking pussy he is.


 Scared?

I was willin to meet him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Post the fu**ing video already Leeann for f**k sake


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Scared?
> 
> I was willin to meet him


 Willing to meet him...

but didnt? :/


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

In the video need to zoom in on door first to proof it isn't already softened up witha tool or something aswell

full fu**ing documentary m8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> In the video need to zoom in on door first to proof it isn't already softened up witha tool or something aswell
> 
> full fu**ing documentary m8


 I bet he knocks the panels out with a hammer first then places them back in! He ain't strong enough to punch them or nut them through! No chance


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He drove hours? N it takes me 30 mins to get town, end of. No way to get there any faster mate.


 Send me your bank details I'll transfer enough to cover the taxi fare or tell me where you need picked up from I'll book and pay for your uber to bring you to him so your not nacketrd and can fight


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I bet he knocks the panels out with a hammer first then places them back in! He ain't strong enough to punch them or nut them through! No chance


 Im fair strong n have a naughty punch.

Put it like this, i only used my right hand in a fight, my left was blockin. My right has brutal impact force, my left used to be just blocked n dud punchin.

I use my left now i have a bag n its about equal to my right now


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Scared?
> 
> I was willin to meet him


 Fcuk off! Even you don't believe that, nobody on here does either. You are a fcuking scared, big mouthed, pussy. In fact calling you a pussy is an insult to pussies. Pussies are useful, you're useless.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Scared?
> 
> I was willin to meet him


 Tidy your house you scruff! Absolute fckin crack den


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Tricky said:


> Send me your bank details I'll transfer enough to cover the taxi fare or tell me where you need picked up from I'll book and pay for your uber to bring you to him so your not nacketrd and can fight


 If u werent a wanka id taje that serious offer


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If u werent a wanka id taje that serious offer


 Just an honest bloke trying to help a man in need which you clearly are. Your a tramp


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Eh, hold up???

Wtf r people sayin to Lee? These fouls crazy?

Yer so f**k i failed to meet @trey1, i tried but didnt believe him. End of, if i knew he had extended the time i wud of been bouncin him around 'trampy' Ferryhill.

The facts r that im game to fight, i love alil scrap. Im s**t at boxing but im good at combo moves (like M.A).

I wud of let @trey1 make the first move n then i wud of blocked n locked him up.

I promise i wanted to fight him, not in anger tho i wud of seen it as a match. So i werent scared of him at all. I know the chances r @trey1 wud of won, unless i took his zimmer frame away


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter let tricky sort your uber driver. Anything else you'll be considered coward.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> @LeeDaLifter let tricky sort your uber driver. Anything else you'll be considered coward.


 I dnt wanna be sent a place, jumped n dumped somewhere, im not stupid


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> @LeeDaLifter let tricky sort your uber driver. Anything else you'll be considered coward.


 Hahaha think im stupid? Yer mate ill jump in a taxi n get mashed to pulp by 5 bodybuilders


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha think im stupid? Yer mate ill jump in a taxi n get mashed to pulp by 5 bodybuilders


 That wouldn't happen, it would be Trey vs Lee, nothing more nothing less, no-one here would be impressed if 5 guys beat up 1 guy


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> That wouldn't happen, it would be Trey vs Lee, nothing more nothing less, no-one here would be impressed if 5 guys beat up 1 guy


 Where at?

U make it sound dodgy as ****kkkkk


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha think im stupid? Yer mate ill jump in a taxi n get mashed to pulp by 5 bodybuilders


 You posted a thread wanting a fight now you've got one and you've bottled it.

Great job buddy.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Where at?
> 
> U make it sound dodgy as ****kkkkk


 Dodgy how? You wanted to fight trey and trey wanted to fight you, no-one else is gonna jump in, no-one else is even gonna show up

No idea where at, you and trey need to arrange that


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Dodgy how? You wanted to fight trey and trey wanted to fight you, no-one else is gonna jump in, no-one else is even gonna show up
> 
> No idea where at, you and trey need to arrange that


 Ok, that sounds fair


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> You posted a thread wanting a fight now you've got one and you've bottled it.
> 
> Great job buddy.


 Na just looked like i was gan be led away n killed


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

You get killed for stealing off the mafia, not for being cheeky on a forum


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

f**k this thread.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Iv got a video to make now mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Not gan kill my door tho coz i need the remainin panel in


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> f**k this thread.


 What u mean?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> f**k this thread.


 Nearly sorted a rematch so f**k u


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Nearly sorted a rematch so f**k u


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Its sayin video too larger to upload


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haha, this thread definitely delivered. Well done @trey1 although I'm actually pleased that @LeeDaLifter didn't turn up as it wouldn't look good at all for anyone involved.

I could just see it though, Lee goes to A&E and goes for x-ray and meets @Ultrasonic and as he wore cheap trainers he also needed to see the podiatrist (I've forgotten his name but he has some footballer as his Avi).


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

was an entertaining thread now just pages of shite. BORED


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee wer the video?

@LeeDaLifter

door smash, u kno the rules

Unless ya bottling again hahahaha


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know who is the more pathetic individual? @LeeDaLifter just for being him or @trey1 for going to his town unannounced and waiting for 1 hour to beat up an internet keyboard warrior. You both need to give your head a shake.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee wer the video?
> 
> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> ...


 I cnt upload the vid but can convert upload gifs. Here a taster, ill do more tomz. Ill show u my naughty stuff.

Onli GIFs though, still looks lethal, need heavier bag.

View attachment 145867


View attachment 145868


View attachment 145869


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Bags don't punch back, and it looks like you fu**ing it in the last one.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks more like your slapping it than punching It, swear some of them strikes were open palmed haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cnt upload the vid but can convert upload gifs. Here a taster, ill do more tomz. Ill show u my naughty stuff.
> 
> Onli GIFs though, still looks lethal, need heavier bag.
> 
> ...


 OMFG :lol: You're the gift that keeps on giving, really you are...

I'd genuinely put you on your arse if you started swinging at me with haymakers like that. I'm considerably taller than yourself so I'd stay just out of reach, then use my own reach to lamp you one where you don't look like you have a clue on how to protect your head.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> OMFG :lol: You're the gift that keeps on giving, really you are...
> 
> I'd genuinely put you on your arse if you started swinging at me with haymakers like that. I'm considerably taller than yourself so I'd stay just out of reach, then use my own reach to lamp you one where you don't look like you have a clue on how to protect your head.


 Wtf just happened in this thread?

Did this guy really just post a speeded up gif of him slapping a punchbag like a girl to try and prove how tough he is after all the claims about being able to fight and box, block, fight with one hand etc.

New levels of stupid have been attained even by uk-m standards.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wtf just happened in this thread?
> 
> Did this guy really just post a speeded up gif of him slapping a punchbag like a girl to try and prove how tough he is after all the claims about being able to fight and box, block, fight with one hand etc.
> 
> *New levels of stupid have been attained even by uk-m standards.*


 UKM pushing the boundaries once again haha


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> UKM pushing the boundaries once again haha


 Guy has less brain cells than what he has panels left in his door.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wtf just happened in this thread?
> 
> Did this guy really just post a speeded up gif of him slapping a punchbag like a girl to try and prove how tough he is after all the claims about being able to fight and box, block, fight with one hand etc.
> 
> New levels of stupid have been attained even by uk-m standards.


 It very much appears so :lol: No way this fella has any martial arts experience barring the odd free guest session at the local social club with his nan on pension day. I've found a new favourite troll, @BIG DADDY STE can go f**k himself.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

wot the f**k was that hahahahah you fu**ing mong u at the disco with ya purple lights hahahaha

that is load of shyte m8 u promised video of Smashing door thru and hoying sign across room


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Leeann I'm not surprised u didn't fight me u pussy

Swing like that at me ya best get yourself a spec savers appoint meant because I will smash ya fu**ing jam jar shitty geps


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> wot the f**k was that hahahahah you fu**ing mong u at the disco with ya purple lights hahahaha
> 
> *that is load of shyte m8 u promised video of Smashing door thru and hoying sign across room*


 @LeeDaLifter tgis is very true! You had agreed to smash the door up and launch the sign across the room, not slap the bag. you let yourself down once again but more importantly, you let us down


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter tgis is very true! You had agreed to smash the door up and launch the sign across the road, not slap the bag. you let yourself down once again but more importantly, you let us down


 Lee bet u don't let uncle Dave down like this when he is ravaging u

stop been a failure and get the video up of Smashing door and hoying sign across room

That wiz the deal


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Or f**k off


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Lee bet u don't let uncle Dave down like this when he is ravaging u
> 
> stop been a failure and get the video up of Smashing door and hoying sign across room
> 
> That wiz the deal


 We all know he won't post the vid because he ain't strong enough to punch the door panels out. Either someone else did it, or he knocked them through with his sports direct baseball bat


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Jesus Christ this thread just keeps on delivering :lol:

Lee, if you're struggling with uploading videos, you could always start a YouTube channel and link to the videos. You can post up lots of videos then, the life and times of @LeeDaLifter


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Jesus Christ this thread just keeps on delivering :lol:
> 
> Lee, if you're struggling with uploading videos, you could always start a YouTube channel and link to the videos. You can post up lots of videos then, the life and times of @LeeDaLifter


 Careful you could end up creating the next Jason Genova :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DaveC said:


> Careful you could end up creating the next Jason Genova :lol:


 YouTube sensation :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ive just woke up and read about 10 pages up to date.

Ive quite literally never been so happy. :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ive just woke up and read about 10 pages up to date.
> 
> Ive quite literally never been so happy. :lol:


 Best thread on UKM since the AMA thread that died :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

This thread is definitely going down as one of the most legendary! That and 'no audi'


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Core this thread. Can't wait to get on here later now lmao


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

@LeeDaLifter my opinion of you definitely hasn't changed over night your a proper retard mate.

And you hit like a spastic


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Come on lads don't give him a hard time did you see how quick and precise those elbows where? :whistling:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm lee bad boy boxer

left hook right hook take u to da toppa

im lee king of da ring

wot am I gonna b I say I'm gonna b a champion


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter when you wake up today, make sure you get some 35p energy drink down you and 2 packs of monster munch or space raiders to get your energy levels up.

Then film yourself putting that panel through in the door and launching that road sign across the room, maybe even ripping them s**t curtains down aswell!

But as has been said you need to get a close up of the door panel first to show that it is in fact, not already significantly weakened!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Please, no one fight him it just wouldn't be fair! Obviously he can't box for love nor money so I think he just needs to be taken as a total pleb.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter when you wake up today, make sure you get some 35p energy drink down you and 2 packs of monster munch or space raiders to get your energy levels up.
> 
> Then film yourself putting that panel through in the door and launching that road sign across the room, maybe even ripping them s**t curtains down aswell!
> 
> But as has been said you need to get a close up of the door panel first to show that it is in fact, not already significantly weakened!


 We r waiting lee

show us that roar aggression

mong strength


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter 2 packs of monster munch or space raiders to get your energy levels up.


  I can totally visualise that as his breakfast


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> I can totally visualise that as his breakfast


 I'd put money on that it is! I bet it's also his lunch and his tea


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ive heard that @LeeDaLifter is so hard that even his nightmares are scared of him!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'd put money on that it is! I bet it's also his lunch and his tea


 Same packet?  (I`ll save these for later)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

9am and I already feel like I've had enough internet for the day.

I don't know what's real anymore


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ive heard that @LeeDaLifter is so hard that even his nightmares are scared of him!


 I heard that that punch Bag attach was lees finishing move that he does on his carer when he gets told off


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ive heard that @LeeDaLifter is so hard that even his nightmares are scared of him!


 Freddy Krueger wakes up in Lee's Nightmare world


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ares said:


> I don't know what's real anymore


 The internet has done it's job well


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Freddy Krueger wakes up in Lee's Nightmare world


 Then lee knocks him out with his 8 inch thick retard skull


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lee has been great entertainment to be fair. However, who knows what goes on behind closed doors or what hidden disabilities people have.

It would be awesome if Lee came back today, apologises for the stuff that has been said and concentrates on training which I believe was his original plan.

Fighting is a mugs game and that would be the last thing that I would want to see.

Lee, take some of the great advice and experience from this forum and smash it in the gym, not smash up the gym.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cnt upload the vid but can convert upload gifs. Here a taster, ill do more tomz. Ill show u my naughty stuff.
> 
> Onli GIFs though, still looks lethal, need heavier bag.
> 
> ...


  Basically pushing the bag up in the air, tie the bottom of the bag to the floor


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha think im stupid? Yer mate ill jump in a taxi n get mashed to pulp by 5 bodybuilders


 I'm not a builder check my profile you'll see my condition or look in the transformation completion page I'm just a 13 stone wet gym rat who wants you to put up or shut up simple as that. Just follow through what you said you would do. You owe it to yourself and your family to be true to your word, don't put your family name through the gutter for living the life of a deluded scruffy little Mong


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cnt upload the vid but can convert upload gifs. Here a taster, ill do more tomz. Ill show u my naughty stuff.
> 
> Onli GIFs though, still looks lethal, need heavier bag.
> 
> ...


 Why did you kiss the bag after? Did you thank If for not hitting back or what? f**k I've never hit a weak individual before or anyone with glasses for that matter yet I feel I could lift those two rules and make you the exception


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I think Lee might be retarded or something guys lol.

Seriously. Probably shouldn't meet him he'd might get killed or something.

That room just screams special needs housing to me I dunno why.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> *I think Lee might be retarded or something guys lol.*
> 
> Seriously. Probably shouldn't meet him he'd might get killed or something.
> 
> That room just screams special needs housing to me I dunno why.


 I think hes proved this to be the case already mate :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I hope he sticks around on the forum :thumb


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Could be related to Charlie Zelenoff.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Could be related to Charlie Zelenoff.


 He's definitely related to @BIG DADDY STE


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks more like your slapping it than punching It, swear some of them strikes were open palmed haha


 All fist mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> All fist mate


 Have you considered losing your virginity? This will help you see things in a better light rather than trying to fight the world.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 Wat i hope to become


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Those GIFs where normal spped (X1)

(Just woke up, need a min for brain to kick in)


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Those GIFs where normal spped (X1)
> 
> (Just woke up, need a min for brain to kick in)


 morning lee

get that energy drink down ya neck then gan on ya raj rampage

u still owe a video of punching f**k out door hoying sign across room and rupping curtains down so u get rematch, remember m8

dont let yaself down and prove pussy 2 days in a row


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> (Just woke up, need a min for brain to kick in)


 It can't keep up with your hyperactive fingers.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wtf just happened in this thread?
> 
> Did this guy really just post a speeded up gif of him slapping a punchbag like a girl to try and prove how tough he is after all the claims about being able to fight and box, block, fight with one hand etc.
> 
> New levels of stupid have been attained even by uk-m standards.


 Normal speed mate. N yer left for block, right for kill. Different now im raggin a bag about


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Normal speed mate. N yer left for block, right for kill. Different now im raggin a bag about


 Proof it on the door then boyo


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Proof it on the door then boyo


 I cudnt upload a 30second vid of me raggin, id have to quick with the door


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

MrDB90 said:


> Lee has been great entertainment to be fair. However, who knows what goes on behind closed doors or what hidden disabilities people have.
> 
> It would be awesome if Lee came back today, apologises for the stuff that has been said and concentrates on training which I believe was his original plan.
> 
> ...


 I'd suggest a gym with automatic doors, just in case he's feeling a bit temperamental on the way in.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@LeeDaLifter post up a vid of you slowly eating a greggs sausage roll (aka breakfast), I'm gan have myself an aggressive wank watching it.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cnt upload the vid but can convert upload gifs. Here a taster, ill do more tomz. Ill show u my naughty stuff.
> 
> Onli GIFs though, still looks lethal, need heavier bag.
> 
> ...


 Have you filled the bag with helium - a proper heavy bag wouldn't stay in the air like that even with those monstrous punches!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Have you filled the bag with helium - a proper heavy bag wouldn't stay in the air like that even with those monstrous punches!


 Its too light for me. Might pack it with something heavier. Not my fault im too hard for tha pussy bag


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cnt upload the vid but can convert upload gifs. Here a taster, ill do more tomz. Ill show u my naughty stuff.
> 
> Onli GIFs though, still looks lethal, need heavier bag.
> 
> ...


 Does the room also double up as a brothel, or do you just prefer red lights to white?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Does the room also double up as a brothel, or do you just prefer red lights to white?


 I like it on that colour. Its pink atm. (It gans any colour)

Wired it to my main light circuit  its my proper room light now. f**k dat chandleer that was up.

That room is gym only.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cudnt upload a 30second vid of me raggin, id have to quick with the door


 put the ****er on youtube and post the link m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> Does the room also double up as a brothel, or do you just prefer red lights to white?


 mood lighting so uncle dave takes it easy on his arsehole


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Have you filled the bag with helium - a proper heavy bag wouldn't stay in the air like that even with those monstrous punches!


 That bag is a joke


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> That bag is a joke


 ur a ****in joke get the video up *** boy


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I like it on that colour. Its pink atm. (It gans any colour)
> 
> Wired it to my main light circuit  its my proper room light now. f**k dat chandleer that was up.
> 
> That room is gym only.


 Makes sense. I was actually thinking a nice crystal chandelier would really set the room off, it would really accentuate the door panels. You should get some traffic lights at the door too, just so people would know when it was safe to come in, especially after seeing you gan on that helium bag.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> ur a ****in joke get the video up *** boy


 @trey1DaPussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1DaPussy


 lol

View attachment 145877


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 145877


 Wherent like that, other way around. Cnt verify if u showed


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Wherent like that, other way around. Cnt verify if u showed


 i posted pics of me in fu**ing ferryhill

told u where i was

waited hour

even said to tell me wer u were and i come to u

u dropped ya arsehole you mong faced little fukboy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

lee ya getting borin now m8

either post this video - door punched through, sign hoyed across room, curtains ripped down

or im out and fuk ya rematch

ya a boring little pussy


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> lee ya getting borin now m8
> 
> either post this video - door punched through, sign hoyed across room, curtains ripped down
> 
> ...


 U exceptnme to rip my curtains down in order to get a rematch wen u clearly showed u were able to pop in my hood unannouced?

If callin u names like bigbad pussy boy n s**t wud drag u out of pussy wood im sure this rematch will take place, even if i have to wank allll the way to pussy wood.

Might not get a vid but ill get my rematch


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U exceptnme to rip my curtains down in order to get a rematch wen u clearly showed u were able to pop in my hood unannouced?
> 
> If callin u names like bigbad pussy boy n s**t wud drag u out of pussy wood im sure this rematch will take place, even if i have to wank allll the way to pussy wood.
> 
> Might not get a vid but ill get my rematch


 Ya repetetive, havent got a brain

OK post video without curtains rupped down, punch door through and hoy sign and ya get ya rematch


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I like it on that colour. Its pink atm. (It gans any colour)
> 
> Wired it to my main light circuit  its my proper room light now. f**k dat chandleer that was up.
> 
> That room is gym only.


 show us ya kitchen

ppl will b able to help u with diet more if they see ya kitchen, cupboards , inside ya fridge n stuff


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> show us ya kitchen
> 
> ppl will b able to help u with diet more if they see ya kitchen, cupboards , inside ya fridge n stuff


 I sold my kitchen for roids. I only keep dead dogs in my freezer for protien


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Not replying no more til this video gans up


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

f**k this little pussy, I like my men big strong and hairy not like this spindly assed mother ****er, I'm ganning for a shite.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

listen to the roar of this engine, bet it is wot ur roar agression sounds like on that 5 kilo bag lol

View attachment IMG_9119.MP4


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Could @LeeDaLifter and @trey1 be the same person?

Their posting style is far too similar. Maybe it is guy having a forum "battle" with himself.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

damn shame said:


> Could @LeeDaLifter and @trey1 be the same person?
> 
> Their posting style is far to similar. Maybe it is guy having a forum "battle" with himself.


 I'm defo not that mong. I'm just s**t at spelling lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I'm defo not that mong. I'm just s**t at spelling lol


 Im defo not @trey1, im too sexy mate. N my spelling is average, its better with autocorrect


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im defo not @trey1, im too sexy mate. N my spelling is average, its better with autocorrect


 And you don't turn up to scraps after calling someone out you soft cock


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> And you don't turn up to scraps after calling someone out you soft cock


 I thought ud went, didnt know ud still be there. U said 10 mins n that. I live in the station not ferryhill town center


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

How much you both weigh?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> How much you both weigh?


 183cm 85kg m8. not very lean or owt tho lol


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im defo not @trey1, im too sexy mate. *N my spelling is average*, its better with autocorrect


 Get some help you are seriously deluded.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> 183cm 85kg m8. not very lean or owt tho lol


 Im 6''1 n 13 st (88kg?)


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> 183cm 85kg m8. not very lean or owt tho lol


 We match


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> How much you both weigh?


 Iv lost like 2 stone in a month or so, think im actual dyin.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv lost like 2 stone in a month or so, think im actual dyin.


 Dyin would be over if u didn't bottle yesterday a would have made it quick

Post the video lee want that fu**ing door to get it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Dyin would be over if u didn't bottle yesterday a would have made it quick
> 
> Post the video lee want that fu**ing door to get it


 Im scared


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im scared


 Means nowt acting hard now m8, when I was there u didn't show up lol

Video yourself punching door pla


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im 6''1 n 13 st (88kg?)


 82kg not 88kg mate. :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

How's this thread still going anyway? Its just total abuse haha but it's a good laugh :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im 6''1 n 13 st (88kg?)


 13st is 82kg man

@Ross1991 This has been entertainment for going on 2 days now.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> He will haf to come to my neck of woods
> 
> Stopping near plessy woods lately lee if u wanna save ya rep
> 
> crew can cum aswell if want


 I'm close ish to plessy woods

You live in the gypsy park?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Equal weights lol what was the chances


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm close ish to plessy woods
> 
> You live in the gypsy park?


 No m8 renting a place in Hartford bridge as doing a job with some of the traveller lads at the mo. I'm not a pikey lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Equal weights lol what was the chances


 I been bulkin hard lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

trey1 said:


> I been bulkin hard lol


 Bulk4life


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Bulk4life


 I was like a rake lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

trey1 said:


> I was like a rake lol


 Same was 9 stone when I started training almost hitting 16 stone now. Pure bulk power for 7 years lol..


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Same was 9 stone when I started training almost hitting 16 stone now. Pure bulk power for 7 years lol..


 ****in hell nearly twice ya starting weight lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> No m8 renting a place in Hartford bridge as doing a job with some of the traveller lads at the mo.* I'm not a pikey lol *


 I bet you don' t call them that.

Why are you trying to look hard on a forum by putting yourself up against a "special" person? You should be ashamed of yourself. OR did you just drive through ferry hill take a few snaps and when you saw LeedaftLifter turn up you had it away on ya toes ....lol. Where you you train? we might use the same gym!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I bet you don' t call them that.
> 
> Why are you trying to look hard on a forum by putting yourself up against a "special" person? You should be ashamed of yourself. OR did you just drive through ferry hill take a few snaps and when you saw LeedaftLifter turn up you had it away on ya toes ....lol. Where you you train? we might use the same gym!


 I'm not.said lots of times I'm not hard Steve

i was in Ferryhill for over 1hour - he didn't come. He called it ppl to fight, not me

i think calling him special is a bit out of order really. When all this happened I didn't know he had real probs - I told him since it should stop and I'm not gonna take piss out of him for it and not gonna fight him

Course I call them it. U know how banter between lads is u take piss out of each other. They call me southern w**ker I call them pikeys, all bant


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I had a 1 vs 1 fight with a pikey once.

Didn't end well for me :thumb


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Took an entire year for my front teeth to turn back white cause they went gray from the damage


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> I'm not.said lots of times I'm not hard Steve
> 
> i was in Ferryhill for over 1hour - he didn't come. He called it ppl to fight, not me
> 
> ...


 Bants aside....You still hitting the gym matey? If ya in the area and fancy a training session we could organise something. My gym is literally 5 mins up the road from you.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Bants aside....You still hitting the gym matey? If ya in the area and fancy a training session we could organise something. My gym is literally 5 mins up the road from you.


 Where do u train?

im staying up here weekdays at the min as doing some work with the travelling lads. I live Derbyshire at weekends (home)

could arrange something m8 - u won't be impressed tho hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Took an entire year for my front teeth to turn back white cause they went gray from the damage


 They r naughty as f**k. Some of them not hard like a good fighter hard, wud just keep getting up lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

can people PLEASE stop saying "gan" :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> can people PLEASE stop saying "gan" :lol:


 "Where did me bench gan? "

- @LeeDaLifter 2017


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

FFS :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

trey1 said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 145877


 That fvcking pic lost half my protein shake because of it.

:lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter you recording the door punch vid now??


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter you recording the door punch vid now??


 He better b, sick of him making promises then goin back on his word man

first went back on offer 2 fight

now goin back on word to post vid of braying his door down

wot next lee, u gonna drop the bomb shell that ur not called lee and that ain't u in pics? Wher does this madness and unhonesty end?!!!?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

seen this in local paper.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ffs can't believe this s**t is still going on

what did I miss? :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> He better b, sick of him making promises then goin back on his word man
> 
> first went back on offer 2 fight
> 
> ...


 He should restore what dignity and honour he has left by posting the vid showing he actually can punch the panels through!

I think we all know the vid hasn't been posted because his feeble fist just bounces off the panels!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> He better b, sick of him making promises then goin back on his word man
> 
> first went back on offer 2 fight
> 
> ...


 Them roids affectin u badly.

ill sort it. Ill do one, my remainin panel has a small crack in it but ill show u in vid before i punch it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Ffs can't believe this s**t is still going on
> 
> what did I miss? :lol:


 I think he fancies me


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Them roids affectin u badly.
> 
> ill sort it. Ill do one, my remainin panel has a small crack in it but ill show u in vid before i punch it


 I'm waiting Lee, don't drop arse IT this time M8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Them roids affectin u badly.
> 
> ill sort it. Ill do one, my remainin panel has a small crack in it but ill show u in vid before i punch it


 Make sure you show us the panel up close first! No cheating, front and back!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I think he fancies me



View attachment IMG_9135.JPG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Make sure you show us the panel up close first! No cheating, front and back!


 Im tellin u first its alil damaged


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Make sure you show us the panel up close first! No cheating, front and back!


 He won't do it m8

remember he was on way to meet me yesterday, was he fck

prove me wrong leeroy


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> He better b, sick of him making promises then goin back on his word man
> 
> first went back on offer 2 fight
> 
> ...


 Ahahaha madness end?

I thought u belived i am who i say i am ..... a straight male


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Friday night still going on lol.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ahahaha madness end?
> 
> I thought u belived i am who i say i am ..... a straight male


 Proof it with video m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> He won't do it m8
> 
> remember he was on way to meet me yesterday, was he fck
> 
> prove me wrong leeroy


 Ill put it on youtube, send the link to here n ull drop arse


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ahahaha madness end?
> 
> I thought u belived i am who i say i am ..... a straight male


 2017 mate be as gay a's u like


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Proof it with video m8


 Ill include my face for u babe


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> Friday night still going on lol.


 From what I can gather, it's gonna get better mate. cu**s gonna video himself punching panels out his door :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill include my face for u babe


 Do it mate you'll wreck him doing that


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill include my face for u babe


 Thanks darl

you gan do this video or what?

bet u dont


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

CG88 said:


> From what I can gather, it's gonna get better mate. cu**s gonna video himself punching panels out his door :lol:


 Mate every few months this forum has something mental go down :thumb


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter smash them panels out like a beast mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill include my face for u babe


 Call me babe when ya KO on floor and after I give u a massive cumshot on ya geps

spunk chops babe


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> @LeeDaLifter smash them panels out like a beast mate


 Ill instant hit beast mode


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Call me babe when ya KO on floor and after I give u a massive cumshot on ya geps
> 
> spunk chops babe


 I wnt gan down easy.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

DTA said:


> Mate every few months this forum has something mental go down :thumb


 It gets better every time :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill instant hit beast mode


 Beast mode ficus the mind to the fiSt smash them wooden panels out make trey look like a bitch

I got you Bro

Smash the door to pices strike fear into he's heart nate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> gan


 :boohoo:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Beast mode ficus the mind to the fiSt smash them wooden panels out make trey look like a bitch
> 
> I got you Bro


 @LeeDaLifter I wil be honest in my comment about video aswell I tell u if impressed

one more - have u seen die hard 2? U kno bit at start where baddie is naked doing fight moves in room? Will u do this video naked like that pls?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im tellin u first its alil damaged


 Ok but just show us up close how damaged it is that's all mate. Be pretty impressive if you can bang it out in a single punch to be fair!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ok but just show us up close how damaged it is that's all mate. Be pretty impressive if you can bang it out in a single punch to be fair!


 Leedalethalweapon


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

All jokes aside @LeeDaLifter clearly a fukin animal no doubt he'll smash the door apart like butter. He's style he's technique is impregnable noone can match him he's the best ever he'll eat your children.

Do it naked to show who's boss mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> All jokes aside @LeeDaLifter clearly a fukin animal no doubt he'll smash the door apart like butter. He's style he's technique is impregnable noone can match him he's the best ever he'll eat your children.
> 
> Do it naked to show who's boss mate


 Ill impregnate the c**t m8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill instant hit beast mode


 Let's see some instant beast mode on the door then? If you reckon you can just turn it on or off like that, then smash that door in n even rip them curtains down or frisbee the road sign as hard as you can!

Friday night is fight night!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Ill impregnate the c**t m8


 Nah you don't stand a chance mate he's the most brutal most vicious champion there's ever been


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> All jokes aside @LeeDaLifter clearly a fukin animal no doubt he'll smash the door apart like butter. He's style he's technique is impregnable noone can match him he's the best ever he'll eat your children.
> 
> Do it naked to show who's boss mate


 I don't think he has it in him mate! Otherwise he would av already 'turned beast mode on' and done it!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Ill impregnate the c**t m8


 Knew u wanted me


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Knew u wanted me


 You made the vid Lee?

Fukin ruin this s**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Knew u wanted me


 I wanna see how tough you are! Punch bags are designed for being hit, door panels ain't!

If you can bang them through you would show that you actually are pretty handy and not just a fanny who bottles it and no shows


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I wanna see how tough you are! Punch bags are designed for being hit, door panels ain't!
> 
> If you can bang them through you would show that you actually are pretty handy and not just a fanny who bottles it and no shows


 Exacty!! Hard c**t me mate im gan do it after a cuppa brap brap brap


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> You made the vid Lee?
> 
> Fukin ruin this s**t


 Im gan make that c**t landlord wish he'd bought a cheaper door


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan make that c**t landlord wish he'd bought a cheaper door


 BLOOM BOOM CHAT s**t GET BANGED GIVE THAT DOOR HAY MAKERS IT CAN'T ENDURE SHOW TREY YOU AIN'T NOONE TO IGNORE SMASH DOWN THAT FUKIN DOOR LIKE YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT!

TO DOOR IS BUTTER YOUR HARD AS NAILS PUT THE NAILS IN TREY'S ONLINE COFFIN BROOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> BLOOM BOOM CHAT s**t GET BANGED GIVE THAT DOOR HAY MAKERS IT CAN'T ENDURE SHOW TREY YOU AIN'T NOONE TO IGNORE SMASH DOWN THAT FUKIN DOOR LIKE YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT!
> 
> TO DOOR IS BUTTER YOUR HARD AS NAILS PUT THE NAILS IN TREY'S ONLINE COFFIN BROOOOOOOOO!


 Yeh do it @LeeDaLifter! Show @trey1 what you can do, plus I bet ya landlords a c**t anyway! f**k him n f**k his doors! What else can you trash at same time??


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Exacty!! Hard c**t me mate im gan do it after a cuppa brap brap brap


 Prepping with a cuppa?? Unorthodox, but no less menacing!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Interesting....


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Prepping with a cuppa?? Unorthodox, but no less menacing!


 True beast don't need roids he only needs tea

Tea to smash doors down make trey fall trembling to he's knees

Lee then will take he's places in UK muscle history


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

=AAAARRRRRRRR IIIIMMM AAAAAAAAA fu**ing AAANNNNNNNIMMMMMMAAALLLLLLLL

THAT DOOOORRR IS NOFFFFFIN MATE NEVA IF TREY MAAAAAATE


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> True beast don't need roids he only needs tea
> 
> Tea to smash doors down make trey fall trembling to he's knees
> 
> Lee then will take he's places in UK muscle history


 Without doubt! @LeeDaLifter would earn his respect and place within the online community!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Without doubt! @LeeDaLifter would earn his respect and place within the online community!


 I already heard the doors ring drop


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Let go mate, im doin vid n wat bruv brap brap brap shut ur trap or ill do a lap


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't think he'll do it. Someone else must have bust the other panels.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I already heard the doors ring drop


 f**k DAT DOOR BRO

FUK YA LANDLORD 2 STUPID c**t SHOULD HAVE GOT CHEAPER DOOR INNIT

GAN REGRET EXPENSIVE DOORS NOW


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

TommyP87 said:


> I don't think he'll do it. Someone else must have bust the other panels.


 He won't he a drop arse m8

no chance he will do it. Probs cudnt either


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

He couldnt punch out them panels if his life depended on it


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

He going do it lads iv no doubt I can feel the fire burning from he's beast heart he going smash the door apart


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter SHOW THESE FUKIN BOYS WHO'S FUKIN BOSS LAD


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> He going do it lads iv no doubt I can feel the fire burning from he's beast heart he going smash the door apart


 If anything he will try to punch it and his wrist would fold up.... I saw his punchbag vid. He might try but just ain't strong enough to bang it through


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

That door callin u a skinnyfat pussy mong soft c**t lee, can hear it pissing itsel laughing at u

Bray the ****er m8


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter IS A FUKIN WILD ANIMAL


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If anything he will try to punch it and his wrist would fold up.... I saw his punchbag vid. He might try but just ain't strong enough to bang it through


 I think he already tried m8 but failed so won't put the video up


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> I think he already tried m8 but failed so won't put the video up


 I knew it! Guys all talk


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If anything he will try to punch it and his wrist would fold up.... I saw his punchbag vid. He might try but just ain't strong enough to bang it through


 He going bang it through like kill bill


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> He going bang it through like kill bill


 @LeeDaLifter bang it thru like uncle Dave banging thru ya arse m8


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Where's Vet when you need him, he would sort out this young upstart in a heart beat.


 Don't want no trouble ken,to old for Dukin and divin ,although when I do get one in they go straight fckin down :thumbup1:


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

There are 2 panels left in the door so I think you should punch one through and then smash a chair through the rest of the door.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

vetran said:


> Don't want no trouble ken,to old for Dukin and divin ,although when I do get one in they go straight fck in down ?


 Maybe so but I'd like to see you punch some panels out ya doors! I'd even pay to see dat kinda action


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

No doubt crazy s**t goin down right now lmao


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

TommyP87 said:


> There are 2 panels left in the door so I think you should punch one through and then smash a chair through the rest of the door.


 Or that road sign would do it

go full ****in beast mode lee show us wot u got


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter bang it thru like uncle Dave banging thru ya arse m8


 Yeh but I doubt this vid would finish with an orgasm?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

vetran said:


> Don't want no trouble ken,to old for Dukin and divin ,although when I do get one in they go straight fckin down :thumbup1:


 Could u handle lee in beast mode tho?

View attachment IMG_9136.GIF


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm too drunk for this s**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh but I doubt this vid would finish with an orgasm?


 Might do if he does naked like asked lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Could u handle lee in beast mode tho?
> 
> View attachment 145887


 The punch bag can barely handle him in beast mode! And his bench certainly couldn't hence why it f**ked off!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> I'm too drunk for this s**t


 U gonna be in ****in coma when u see this video hahahah


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

trey1 said:


> U gonna be in ****in coma when u see this video hahahah


 Iv done some s**t through the Internet in my time but if Lee smashes he''s door in that tops the lot :thumb


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

trey1 said:


> Could u handle lee in beast mode tho?
> 
> View attachment 145887


 Reckon so,he will be fcked after that


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> Iv done some s**t through the Internet in my time but if Lee smashes he''s door in that tops the lot :thumb


 He ain't got it in him mate, he will bottle it like he did with meeting trey


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> Iv done some s**t through the Internet in my time but if Lee smashes he''s door in that tops the lot :thumb


 Lee will b known as the legend of UKM forever lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

vetran said:


> Reckon so,he will be fcked after that


 He necked on with the bag after that lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> He ain't got it in him mate, he will bottle it like he did with meeting trey


 Once a bottler always a bottler


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> He won't he a drop arse m8
> 
> no chance he will do it. Probs cudnt either


 I did the vid, killed my knuckle butn= im gan do another with gloves to smash its c**t its c**t in


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I did the vid, killed my knuckle butn= im gan do another with gloves to smash its c**t its c**t in


 Show us


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Show us


 Im gan need upload it to youtube. N i cudnt punch it threw cz i werent raging


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan need upload it to youtube. N i cudnt punch it threw cz i werent raging


 Use the sign if want m8, smash the ****in sign thru the door to show the who's boss for ****in ya knuckles


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I did the vid, killed my knuckle butn= im gan do another with gloves to smash its c**t its c**t in


 Big respect man! Upload da vid, even GIFs will do for now


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Use the sign if want m8, smash the ****in sign thru the door to show the who's boss for ****in ya knuckles


 The road sign! Of course how could I forget? @LeeDaLifter try with the road sign??


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Big respect man! Upload da vid, even GIFs will do for now


 Ok haha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Just get a good swing on it first!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter reckon you could dent the road sign up if you planted the nut on it? Only aluminium, I reckon you could stand a chance! @trey1 what you reckon?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

we will have to see his door punching vid first I guess to judge if he could dent the road sign up


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Here u gan pussys, stay







out ma hood bitches.

I think the door dents alil

i feel like i shud of tried harder tho
View attachment 145888


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> @Skye666 what's your opinion on Lee? Rating out of 10 please


 having read all the thread...one of life's little knobs...unrateable !


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> having read all the thread...one of life's little knobs...unrateable !


 U liar.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Dude you are fcking killing me,

I can't fcking breathe, this is just so fcking hilarious


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Haha quality mate.

You're getting a lot of abuse on here your still delivering though

:thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Hahaha!!! Bet ya wish ya landlord hadbought cheaper doors now eh? Upload full vid to YouTube and link it!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

As bad as this might sound I would love one of my daughters to fetch him round for Sunday lunch :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

ya landlord has proper mugged you off with these tough doors! Bet you couldn't even put it through swinging the road sign!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

vetran said:


> As bad as this might sound I would love one of my daughters to fetch him round for Sunday lunch :thumb


 Looks like the lad could do with a decent meal in him!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> ya landlord has proper mugged you off with these tough doors! Bet you couldn't even put it through swinging the road sign!


 U on glue, what the GIF im gan upload, im smash the c**t right in mate (ill make it now) im gan puuuuuuuch it threw right now mate, not havin it as a fail


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U on glue, what the GIF im gan upload, im smash the c**t right in mate (ill make it now) im gan puuuuuuuch it threw right now mate, not havin it as a fail


 Looks like a fail? If you can't put it through with ya fist try swinging the sign at it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Battery is one 12% gan have to wait 10 mins but im gan give it 'the maxa haymaker' in a min. Smash it into coal


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The road sign! Of course how could I forget? @LeeDaLifter try with the road sign??


 Use any mean possible lee m8 smash the ****er


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Battery is one 12% gan have to wait 10 mins but im gan give it 'the maxa haymaker' in a min. Smash it into coal


 "Smash it into coal" :confused1: amazing


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Battery is one 12% gan have to wait 10 mins but im gan give it 'the maxa haymaker' in a min. Smash it into coal


 No excuses! 12% is plenty to turn that door into scrap! It's already a good 70% f**ked so finish it off!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


  Quality, love the part when you double over in agony at the end the best


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U liar.


 No I'm Skye ..


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The road sign! Of course how could I forget? @LeeDaLifter try with the road sign??


 Use any mean possible lee m8 smash the ****er

lee come on don't bottle bow


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Love the foot pop. Like a princess getting her first kiss


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Use any mean possible lee m8 smash the ****er
> 
> lee come on don't bottle bow


 Can i use gloves?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Seriously though ...what are u doing lol....and have u got one of them disco lights? Takes me back that.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

TommyP87 said:


> Love the foot pop. Like a princess getting her first kiss
> 
> View attachment 145889


 Its from the power i used, lifted my foot


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Can i use gloves?


 Yes, like trey said 'by any means necessary' don't let 8mm of wood stop you from seeing daylight through the door!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Seriously though ...what are u doing lol....and have u got one of them disco lights? Takes me back that.


 Na its the vid.

Led light n video r @ 60 hurtz so looks flickery


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its from the power i used, lifted my foot


 Not enough power to beat the door though


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na its the vid.
> 
> Led light n video r @ 60 hurtz so looks flickery


 Looks like your hand hurtz too


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yes, like trey said 'by any means necessary' don't let 8mm of wood stop you from seeing daylight through the door!


 Ill pretend iv got @vetran coming after me coz i had upset him at sunday lunch


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Looks like your hand hurtz too


 They recover quick coz im used to it


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Lee you're a fkin legend, that clip just gets better and better the more times I watch it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> They recover quick coz im used to it


 Used to what? Not being able to punch a flimsy wood panel out a door? Where the vid of you Twatting it with the road sign?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter is 'nearly' a legend! Once we see that panel go through he will be one


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Quality thread. Not seen thirty odd pages run up in just a few days since ama.

At least there's some useful info in this one :whistling:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter is 'nearly' a legend! Once we see that panel go through he will be one


 Ill have it, might have to combo this panel


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill have it, might have to combo this panel


 Whatever it takes man! But donit soon before the adrenaline goes!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Whatever it takes man! But donit soon before the adrenaline goes!


 Dnt worry, ill shoot the c**t up thinkin rage s**t mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Dnt worry, ill shoot the c**t up thinkin rage s**t mate


 Get some gloves on and the panel gone! Do it now!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Dnt worry, ill shoot the c**t up thinkin rage s**t mate


 Imagine that panel is Trey, and that your camera is all of us on UK-M standing watching the fight


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Get some gloves on and the panel gone! Do it now!


 My phone has 5% to charge n im ready


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Imagine that panel is Trey, and that your camera is all of us on UK-M standing watching the fight


 Remember that wen i vid this, ill be doin it for my rep, my hood, ma bruvs in da street n ma fam


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Remember that wen i vid this, ill be doin it for my rep, my hood, ma bruvs in da street n ma fam


 Make a youtube account and upload the full video properly


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Remember that wen i vid this, ill be doin it for my rep, my hood, ma bruvs in da street n ma fam


 Yeh definitely! They would all wanna see you bang the door through, everyone would (apart from ya landlord) but he's a c**t anyway!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Make a youtube account and upload the full video properly


 Ill sort that after


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh definitely! They would all wanna see you bang the door through, everyone would (apart from ya landlord) but he's a c**t anyway!


 oh mate, bruv, he is da king of cu**s mate

Never met him but bruv, listen, hes a pure villian


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh definitely! They would all wanna see you bang the door through, everyone would (apart from ya landlord) but he's a c**t anyway!


 Hope my landlord dnt gan lookin on youtube n seein that s**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> oh mate, bruv, he is da king of cu**s mate
> 
> Never met him but bruv, listen, hes a pure villian


 He sounds it, especially with his pretentious and posh double hard doors! Tear his curtains down too!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hope my landlord dnt gan lookin on youtube n seein that s**t


 I'll be honest, I think he will already keep ya deposit for the door regardless of what you do to it next!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'll be honest, I think he will already keep ya deposit for the door regardless of what you do to it next!


 I lost the deposit first time i lost my keys


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

You may as well just see if you can run through it after you've punched that last panel through.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I lost the deposit first time i lost my keys


 Well f**k him then! Destroy the place, it ain't like your gonna av to pay for it, f**k ya landlord. He's got more money than you and expects this sort of stuff. So let him av it!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well f**k him then! Destroy the place, it ain't like your gonna av to pay for it, f**k ya landlord. He's got more money than you and expects this sort of stuff. So let him av it!


 He will be insured  n if he isnt hes gan wish he was hahahaha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He will be insured  n if he isnt hes gan wish he was hahahaha


 That's the spirit!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Make him regret buying expensive doors


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Like this


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Or this


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

TommyP87 said:


> Or this
> 
> View attachment 145891


 Thats a pussy door tho, id eat one for breakfast


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Jesus Christ, this thread has really delivered but it's gone too far now.

Lets hope the landlord isn't @MR RIGSBY


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

What the f**k am i seeing here :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The road sign! Of course how could I forget? @LeeDaLifter try with the road sign??


 lee has that door knocked u out yet hahahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> What the f**k am i seeing here :lol:


 Lee gan knock the door out lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee m8 all I can say is am disappointed!

One punch KO any the door U look f**ked!

time to 'gan raj' now m8 to save face, that landlord must be laffin his tits off for getting that expensive door now

f**k it up bro


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

http://imgur.com/OeVIK8f


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee m8 all I can say is am disappointed!
> 
> One punch KO any the door U look f**ked!
> 
> ...


 Soz my lass video called me n killed my battery to 4%. Dnt worry tho im gan smash it ****in up. Think im gan let the landlord think i cudnt handle hes shitty door? Ill knock its hinges off.

Let my phone charge alil tho, i like 20% +


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Soz my lass video called me n killed my battery to 4%. Dnt worry tho im gan smash it ****in up. Think im gan let the landlord think i cudnt handle hes shitty door? Ill knock its hinges off.
> 
> Let my phone charge alil tho, i like 20% +


 All sounding like a merry old tail lee, home on show us ya ****in rage

pics of lass? X


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

U got us all expecting summit special joe Lee m8, time to deliver that KO blow to that cocky f**k of a door

wipe that smile off the c**t landlords face man!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> All sounding like a merry old tail lee, home on show us ya ****in rage
> 
> pics of lass? X


 Hahaha na pics of her, i cudnt tell her i had to gan have to video myself smashin my door in coz UK-M think im a pussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha na pics of her, i cudnt tell her i had to gan have to video myself smashin my door in coz UK-M think im a pussy


 Fair play m8 

wipe that ****in sign out aswell, give it a foot booting, council should have stronger signs from all our fu**ing council tax bills

and then curtains, gotta go bro, neighbors laughing st ya pink curtains, shred them


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U got us all expecting summit special joe Lee m8, time to deliver that KO blow to that cocky f**k of a door
> 
> wipe that smile off the c**t landlords face man!


 Wen i feel the panel go in im become an animal so f**k knows wats gettin f**ked up


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Soz my lass video called me n killed my battery to 4%. Dnt worry tho im gan smash it ****in up. Think im gan let the landlord think i cudnt handle hes shitty door? Ill knock its hinges off.
> 
> Let my phone charge alil tho, i like 20% +


 Mate this has really gone too far, don't start breaking someone else's property,

I don't know the rules here in the UK but I doubt it's gonna end nicely when he finds out


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

SimpleLimit said:


> Mate this has really gone too far, don't start breaking someone else's property,
> 
> I don't know the rules here in the UK but I doubt it's gonna end nicely when he finds out


 Ill send him a 'Thank You' card if he finds out. Hes got ma 400 bar deposit so want atleast acouple doors out of it


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Best panel beater in the country big man! :thumb


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Remember that wen i vid this, ill be doin it for my rep, my hood, ma bruvs in da street n ma fam


 @LeeDaLifter You muppet. All fun and games but now you are acting like a total tool.

I am embarrassed to be from the north eat. Thankfully I got away from scum like you and made an amazing life for myself.

YOU ARE A c**t!!!!!! Destroying somebodies property like that is discussing even more so you are making a joke about it on the internet. f**k off you c**t!!!! And the people trying to goad you break an already f**ked are door are not much better.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

damn shame said:


> @LeeDaLifter You muppet. All fun and games but now you are acting like a total tool.
> 
> I am embarrassed to be from the north eat. Thankfully I got away from scum like you and made an amazing life for myself.
> 
> YOU ARE A c**t!!!!!! Destroying somebodies property like that is discussing even more so you are making a joke about it on the internet. f**k off you c**t!!!! And the people trying to goad you break an already f**ked are door are not much better.


 Shut up you tart.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

damn shame said:


> @LeeDaLifter You muppet. All fun and games but now you are acting like a total tool.
> 
> I am embarrassed to be from the north eat. Thankfully I got away from scum like you and made an amazing life for myself.
> 
> YOU ARE A c**t!!!!!! Destroying somebodies property like that is discussing even more so you are making a joke about it on the internet. f**k off you c**t!!!! And the people trying to goad you break an already f**ked are door are not much better.


 Pipe down! I hope @LeeDaLifter puts your doors through if you gonna make statements like you are!


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Pipe down! I hope @LeeDaLifter puts your doors through if you gonna make statements like you are!


 He'll be in trouble when Lee wakes up at about 1pm lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> He'll be in trouble when Lee wakes up at about 1pm lol


 I hope his hand is ok! I doubt he will get that door through with his left??


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I hope his hand is ok! I doubt he will get that door through with his left??


 He swung a few elbows on the bag (not sure if they were to control the bag or not) so maybe he's gan surprise us...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> He swung a few elbows on the bag (not sure if they were to control the bag or not) so maybe he's gan surprise us...


 That's true! I bet a naughty elbow would knock the door through.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

damn shame said:


> @LeeDaLifter You muppet. All fun and games but now you are acting like a total tool.
> 
> I am embarrassed to be from the north eat. Thankfully I got away from scum like you and made an amazing life for myself.
> 
> YOU ARE A c**t!!!!!! Destroying somebodies property like that is discussing even more so you are making a joke about it on the internet. f**k off you c**t!!!! And the people trying to goad you break an already f**ked are door are not much better.


 Wait til lee gets his LSV energy drink down his neck at dinner time, ya f**ked m8

he gan remove ya jaw for pennies, no doubt


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's true! I bet a naughty elbow would knock the door through.


 I reckon the sign will b thru the door when he can't smash it with his hand

then the ragin will start and f**k knows what else will happen, his benchbar cud gan thru the door or anything

lee did u get ya money worth from 400 bar LAndlord took?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I hope his hand is ok! I doubt he will get that door through with his left??


 Doubt it he stated left is for block and right is for *kill*

:whistling:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Doubt it he stated left is for block and right is for *kill*
> 
> :whistling:


 Killed his knuckles :lol:

Lee you are creating a UK-M legend here!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeh @LeeDaLifter is proving himself as a legend just through one thread! It usually takes people years.

lee I bet your c**t landlord thought he was the big man keeping your hard earned £400 just for losing a few keys, make the c**t regret ever letting you sign that tenancy agreement! Absolutely wreck the place.

ive just looked and a 4 panel would door is only £55! Doing 8 doors in would cover it. Ive only got 6 internal doors so if this was at mine, the curtains would get it and I'd try to knock some holes in the ceiling aswell just jump and uppercut the plaster!

View attachment IMG_2439.PNG


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

vetran said:


> Don't want no trouble ken,to old for Dukin and divin ,although when I do get one in they go straight fckin down :thumbup1:


 It's always nice to know, it's there when you need it, no need to show it off.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope Lee has got a brother like this, or this forum might be a lot quieter soon.... :lol:

Dead Man's Shoes (film)


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

He'll be awake soon lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Killed his knuckles :lol:
> 
> Lee you are creating a UK-M legend here!


 Haha, knuckels r fine now.

Lookin back at the clip all i see is a door makin me look like a bitch.



DTA said:


> He'll be awake soon lol


 just need a cuppa to get my brain gan, im a caveman till iv had a cuppa


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope you stick around lee, quite an entertaining ****er aren't you. The forum needs wollies like you every now and then!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh @LeeDaLifter is proving himself as a legend just through one thread! It usually takes people years.
> 
> lee I bet your c**t landlord thought he was the big man keeping your hard earned £400 just for losing a few keys, make the c**t regret ever letting you sign that tenancy agreement! Absolutely wreck the place.
> 
> ...


 U lot shud buy one n give it a gan, since u think im still pussy


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

We aren't retarded enough to smash our houses up to amuse people on a forum you fu**ing tool.

:lol: :lol: :lol: top effort though but your weak as piss and can't punch for s**t.

Try again please :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U lot shud buy one n give it a gan, since u think im still pussy


 Ive knocked enough doors through in my time, usually the back door variety!

The door and your landlord have made you look like a pussy! You need to restore your honour


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ive knocked enough doors through in my time, usually the back door variety!
> 
> The door and your landlord have made you look like a pussy! You need to restore your honour
> 
> View attachment 145901


 Wheres 55 mile away from Stockport?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Remember that wen i vid this, ill be doin it for my rep, my hood, ma bruvs in da street n ma fam


 hate to break it to you but you aint got no rep, bruvs or fam bro. and i doubt you ever made it outta your bedroom let alone as far as "da street" or "hood".


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Wheres 55 mile away from Stockport?


 Plenty of places I would assume?? It's a fair radius


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

damn shame said:


> @LeeDaLifter You muppet. All fun and games but now you are acting like a total tool.
> 
> I am embarrassed to be from the north eat. Thankfully I got away from scum like you and made an amazing life for myself.
> 
> YOU ARE A c**t!!!!!! Destroying somebodies property like that is discussing even more so you are making a joke about it on the internet. f**k off you c**t!!!! And the people trying to goad you break an already f**ked are door are not much better.


 Hahaha ur the muppet, door is f**ked anyway so might as well get some fun out of it. Ur a pleb, i bet u laughin along with it till u dropped ass coz i 'wildly' punched a door?

Awwww its sweet u made an 'amazing' life. Dnt miss ur Sky+HD Extra 5D bullshit programme.

Im pretty sure he can get any 1 of 87,432,345,778 doors availible to him tp fit that frame.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> He swung a few elbows on the bag (not sure if they were to control the bag or not) so maybe he's gan surprise us...


 Them elbows aimed for jaws


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> We aren't retarded enough to smash our houses up to amuse people on a forum you fu**ing tool.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: top effort though but your weak as piss and can't punch for s**t.
> 
> Try again please :thumb


 Ur on some raj glue mate, im strong as f**k n im an animal at punchin, just bad camera angle n that pink light makes it look pussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

Did u smash door in or what?

get ya money worth outta that w**ker landlord mate. 400bar?!?!?


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> Shut up you tart.


 Been called a lot worse.



Haunted_Sausage said:


> Pipe down! I hope @LeeDaLifter puts your doors through if you gonna make statements like you are!


 He couldn't afford the flight.



LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha ur the muppet, door is f**ked anyway so might as well get some fun out of it. Ur a pleb, i bet u laughin along with it till u dropped ass coz i 'wildly' punched a door?
> 
> Awwww its sweet u made an 'amazing' life. Dnt miss ur Sky+HD Extra 5D bullshit programme.
> 
> Im pretty sure he can get any 1 of 87,432,345,778 doors availible to him tp fit that frame.


 "A pleb". LMAO Thanks

Have no clue what Sky+HD Extra 5D is, so can't be missing much.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter where u at bro


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter where u at bro


 Im back, cookin food before i pass out. Had gan shops.

I have a feelin im gan rag the door this time. Just need give it some maxa power


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im back, cookin food before i pass out. Had gan shops.
> 
> I have a feelin im gan rag the door this time. Just need give it some maxa power


 Rip the bastard off the hinges lee m8 show us that compound power not just explosive speed smashing out a poxy panel

make ya c**t land lord regret the day he took ya hard earned money off, the c**t!


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

What you having for tea Lee?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

TommyP87 said:


> What you having for tea Lee?


 Crisp sarnies and a glass of rage


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

TommyP87 said:


> What you having for tea Lee?


 At a guess Id say supernoodles


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> At a guess Id say supernoodles


 Smart price surely?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Smart price surely?


 Five finger discount


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Five finger discount


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd say pot noodle. Anything else he'd struggle like f**k with


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You need to sneak up on the door and take it by surprise matey, catch it off guard and don't let it brace itself.

Come on baby light my fire...


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Crisp sarnies and a glass of rage


 Sausage mate, with chips (carbs) n gravey maaaaate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You need to sneak up on the door and take it by surprise matey, catch it off guard and don't let it brace itself.
> 
> Come on baby light my fire...


 Yes lee do it in full stealth mode, show us ya ninja skills


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Uncle daves Sausage mate, with chips out of a bin (carbs) n lots of cum maaaaate


 :thumb lovely


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee I'm sure I just seen ya landlord laughing his tits off 4 gettin you expensive doors in ya house that u cudnt smash. Could be wrong tho

Gan full beast mode n smash the f**k out his place, that'll learn the c**t!!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee I'm sure I just seen ya landlord laughing his tits off 4 gettin you expensive doors in ya house that u cudnt smash. Could be wrong tho
> 
> Gan full beast mode n smash the f**k out his place, that'll learn the c**t!!


 Ill pretend ma door is @trey1 haha smash it to splinters


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> :thumb lovely


 Thats ur comfort food after gettin bummed all over the gym by ghandi


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you a doorman matey, Working the doors?

You crack me up :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill pretend ma door is @trey1 haha smash it to splinters


 Don't do that you'll go into hiding and the door will make u it's bitch like I did hahhaha ****tard


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Don't do that you'll go into hiding and the door will make u it's bitch like I did hahhaha ****tard


 Hahaha id gan dive under my bench if i had one.

Sometimes in life u just got to face it n stand up to doors mate. I wish it was a steel door so i cud unleash my beast on it, i have to gan easy on wood ones


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha id gan dive under my bench if i had one.
> 
> Sometimes in life u just got to face it n stand up to doors mate. I wish it was a steel door so i cud unleash my beast on it, i have to gan easy on wood ones


 Like you went easy on it last night??


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

What's your lifting stats @LeeDaLifter bench etc etc


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> What's your lifting stats @LeeDaLifter bench etc etc


 When he gets a bench again anyway


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DTA said:


> What's your lifting stats @LeeDaLifter bench etc etc


 I fink its been mainly shirts matey!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> What's your lifting stats @LeeDaLifter bench etc etc


 55kg X 10 reps x 3 sets (easy) bench flat

50kg x 5 reps x 2 sets shoulder press (hard)

Before id lost it.

Lost my chest alil n my shoulders r smaller.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I fink its been mainly shirts matey!


 I cud bar curl 50kg x 10 reps x 2 sets


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Like you went easy on it last night??


 My stance was a disadvantage to that type of punch


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cud bar curl 50kg x 10 reps x 2 sets


 I think you should get a bench, some dumbbells, a curl bar, and start your own UK-M video training class


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I cud bar curl 50kg x 10 reps x 2 sets


 In true UK-M style, post a vid or it didn't happen


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In true UK-M style, post a vid or it didn't happen


 when i get a bench bar and/or a bench ill show u how to make a bench cry.

Those test pills got me munchin 50kg bar like it was salad. Y the c**t broke, cudnt handle it mate.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> when i get a bench bar and/or a bench ill show u how to make a bench cry.
> 
> Those test pills got me munchin 50kg bar like it was salad. Y the c**t broke, cudnt handle it mate.


 Test pills?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> I think you should get a bench, some dumbbells, a curl bar, and start your own UK-M video training class


 Iv kept the weights back n use them;

Atm im curlin 15kg x 40 reps x 2 sets (dumbell each hand, 20 reps each arm)

Im doin my traps aswell, on 5kg x10 reps x 2 sets.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> when i get a bench bar and/or a bench ill show u how to make a bench cry.
> 
> Those test pills got me munchin 50kg bar like it was salad. Y the c**t broke, cudnt handle it mate.


 So your telling me you barbell curl 50 KG for 2 sets of 10 reps with good strict form?

OK

Do you know the difference between a kg and lb?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Test pills?


 tauro-test


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> So your telling me you barbell curl 50 KG for 2 sets of 10 reps with good strict form?
> 
> OK
> 
> Do you know the difference between a kg and lb?


 Yer all day.

2.2lb to 1kg


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> tauro-test


 Why not take real test? Go full beast mode


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer all day.
> 
> 2.2lb to 1kg


 Ok matey. Look forwards to the video


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Why not take real test? Go full beast mode


 Coz dnt have that 'horny goat weed' in hahaha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv kept the weights back n use them;
> 
> Atm im curlin 15kg x 40 reps x 2 sets (dumbell each hand, 20 reps each arm)
> 
> Im doin my traps aswell, on 5kg x10 reps x 2 sets.


 Get them set up properly, make a home gym in one of your rooms, get the camera set up to start some training vids


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Coz dnt have that 'horny goat weed' in hahaha


 Scared of needles?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ok matey. Look forwards to the video


 How long is this bar u talkin about?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Scared of needles?


 Scared of gettin a small willy


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> How long is this bar u talkin about?


 The bar is irrelevant, the weight must be 50 kg inclusive of the bar


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Scared of gettin a small willy


 Gear doesn't change the size of your small willy lol, balls shrink until you come off it but only because they're not producing test while you're injecting it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The bar is irrelevant, the weight must be 50 kg inclusive of the bar


 Bench bar is wat i used.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Gear doesn't change the size of your small willy lol, balls shrink until you come off it but only because they're not producing test while you're injecting it


 Hope it dnt get me done for murder haha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hope it dnt get me done for murder haha


 You gonna start taking proper gear?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Scared of gettin a small willy


 I was thinking about it but need gan research cycles n all that


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was thinking about it but need gan research cycles n all that


 Loads of info here on UK-M


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Loads of info here on UK-M


 Was lookin threw couple threads. I found a place so just need sort it out. Ill have a 'sharpes' box n people gan think im on smack


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Was lookin threw couple threads. I found a place so just need sort it out. Ill have a 'sharpes' box n people gan think im on smack


 Hide the box lol

Who goes into your flat ?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Hide the box lol
> 
> Who goes into your flat ?


 3 bed mansion n just me mostly. Dnt like people sittin in my house makin me waste away.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Was lookin threw couple threads. I found a place so just need sort it out. Ill have a 'sharpes' box n people gan think im on smack


 You are on smack :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> 3 bed mansion n just me mostly. Dnt like people sittin in my house makin me waste away.


 Then who's gonna think you're on smack if no-one else is in your house? lol

Stick the box in one of your 3 bedrooms, tell the leggy blonde strippers to use the other 2


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I was thinking about it but need gan research cycles n all that


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Hide the box lol
> 
> Who goes into your flat ?


 Willingly I'm guessing not many


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Willingly I'm guessing not many


 :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Always the same argument in Lee's gaff


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> :lol:


 Im gan have read that post a couple times, tells me everything tho so cheers.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Always the same argument in Lee's gaff
> 
> View attachment 145913


 Hahaha my drier gets most the abuse.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan have read that post a couple times, tells me everything tho so cheers.


 Yea get it read, get it started, get swole


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Yea get it read, get it started, get swole


 Get them roids in my bumhole!!!

Ill be a massive, raging pin cusion


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Get them roids in my bumhole!!!
> 
> Ill be a massive, raging pin cusion


 Stick them in your bumhole if you like, most of us stick it in our ass cheek lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha my drier gets most the abuse.


 To dry your pissy bedsheets?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

As for you using AAS, I don't think it's the best of ideas.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As for you using AAS, I don't think it's the best of ideas.


 Y not? Make me brutal?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Y not? Make me brutal?


 Brutal Lee innit?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Y not? Make me brutal?


 Think you have the balls to stick yourself twice a week for 12-16 weeks?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I think a test only cycle would be wasted on you mate your too hard.

Go full bore test tren and oxis :thumb


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Brutal Lee innit?


 Brutal-Bruce-Lee on roids mate, gan be benchin lamposts on way to shop


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Brutal-Bruce-Lee on roids mate, gan be benchin lamposts on way to shop


 You'll be LeeDaLifer if you try the Tren.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Think you have the balls to stick yourself twice a week for 12-16 weeks?


 Yer, should be easy. 3/4 month


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

danb900 said:


> I think a test only cycle would be wasted on you mate your too hard.
> 
> Go full bore test tren and oxis :thumb


 Im hard as f**k, ill be gettin some HulkBulk off dis stuff mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You'll be LeeDaLifer if you try the Tren.


 Haha


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Jesus Christ, this thread has really delivered but it's gone too far now.
> 
> Lets hope the landlord isn't @MR RIGSBY


 He'd be nailed to it. 

I'd only ever fit those cardboard moulded doors. Can get them for about £12 each, just tell the cu**s they're £120 when they come to want their bond back.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> He'd be nailed to it.
> 
> I'd only ever fit those cardboard moulded doors. Can get them for about £12 each, just tell the cu**s they're £120 when they come to want their bond back.


 +fitting + VAT. :thumbup1:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You'll be LeeDaLifer if you try the Tren.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cypionate said:


>


 Haha that's awesome!!!!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 Hahahahaha imagine that c**t comin at u


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahahaha imagine that c**t comin at u


 I wouldn't hang around for the kiss I know that much


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 IM GAN BE ****IN MASSSSSSIVE.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> IM GAN BE ****IN MASSSSSSIVE.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


>


 Hahahaha. That expression but curlin 100kg for warm up.

I might give a door a gan after a cuppa in celebration of the desision to step my s**t the f**k up.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahaha. That expression but curlin 100kg for warm up.
> 
> I might give a door a gan after a cuppa in celebration of the desision to step my s**t the f**k up.


 Step up to the plate bud, do what needs to be done


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee u gan smash this fu**ing door or whah

lots of s**t talking but that door still standing u soft cock


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Knew u was a pussy lee

all ****in talk m8, all talk


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahahaha imagine that c**t comin at u


 The original was bad enough!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Knew u was a pussy lee
> 
> all ****in talk m8, all talk


 Calm the f**k down lil pussy. Iv just got back in from punchin cattle


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Calm the f**k down lil pussy. Iv just got back in from punchin cattle


 Clean your house, fix your door, eat some food, shave your neck and workout


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Calm the f**k down lil pussy. Iv just got back in from punchin cattle


 Bla bla bla all I hear is talkin lee

fu**ing door sparked u out hahahah


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahaha. That expression but curlin 100kg for warm up.


 No benching though cause you're still looking for your bench?


----------



## WhiteSocks90 (Aug 28, 2017)

This thread has delivered, it's golden, but are we really encouraging him to go on steroids? Quite clear he doesn't have the mental capacity to make a sensible decision...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread will gan doon in UKM folklore, @trey1's great grand kids will be talking about it in years to come (fathered by @LeeDaLifter obviously)


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

WhiteSocks90 said:


> This thread has delivered, it's golden, but are we really encouraging him to go on steroids? Quite clear he doesn't have the mental capacity to make a sensible decision...


 But not does he have the strength to punch a door through yet...


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But not does he have the strength to punch a door through yet...


 He would if he head butted it??

@LeeDaLifter head butt the panels out!!!!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Very fitting song for you Lee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DaPump said:


> He would if he head butted it??
> 
> @LeeDaLifter head butt the panels out!!!!


 Lee u gan heedbut them panels out or wot?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

WhiteSocks90 said:


> This thread has delivered, it's golden, but are we really encouraging him to go on steroids? Quite clear he doesn't have the mental capacity to make a sensible decision...


 Chill ..... UK-M has made the decision for him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Chill ..... UK-M has made the decision for him


 Can't w8 to see this micey young chap on Tren lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Can't w8 to see this micey young chap on Tren lol


 Tren hard, fight easy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Tren hard, fight easy


 That hard vascular head max power door nutting

will look like a veiny cartoon bell end


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> That hard vascular head max power door nutting
> 
> will look like a veiny cartoon bell end


 We meeting up for a training session young'n?

I've just been chucking the steel about this morning so not back in the gym till wed (Upper day).

Blueprint cramlington


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> We meeting up for a training session young'n?
> 
> I've just been chucking the steel about this morning so not back in the gym till wed (Upper day).
> 
> Blueprint cramlington


 Could possibly do week after next m8, local job in Derbyshire this comin week but back up your neck next week

Where is that near the village?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Can't w8 to see this micey young chap on Tren lol


 Im eager to it into me. Gan get massive as f**k on it.

Traps @ 10kg x 10 x sets.

AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR F*CKING ANIMAL MOFOS!!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im eager to it into me. Gan get massive as f**k on it.
> 
> Traps @ 10kg x 10 x sets.
> 
> AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR F*CKING ANIMAL MOFOS!!


 Your a fu**ing animong mate!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Your a fu**ing animong mate!


 Judging from ur dp (avi) ur the only 'animong' here mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Could possibly do week after next m8, local job in Derbyshire this comin week but back up your neck next week
> 
> Where is that near the village?


 Hubway not far from azure garden center


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im eager to it into me. Gan get massive as f**k on it.
> 
> Traps @ 10kg x 10 x sets.
> 
> AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR F*CKING ANIMAL MOFOS!!


 Done my traps today 180 kg.... 3 sets of 8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Done my traps today 180 kg.... 3 sets of 8


 Thats more than what i can bench.

I need gan gym, not getting that massssssive at home


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Thats more than what i can bench.
> 
> I need gan gym, not getting that massssssive at home


 You couldn't even pick that s**t (180 Kg) up of the ground mate. I doubt you even seen that much weight never mind lift it?

Get yourself to the gym and turn on beast mode mofo.... :whistling:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You couldn't even pick that s**t (180 Kg) up of the ground mate. I doubt you even seen that much weight never mind lift it?
> 
> Get yourself to the gym and turn on beast mode mofo.... :whistling:


 How much u curl?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> How much u curl?


 The weight is nothing but a tool to carry you to greatness. Don't get hung up on the weight, leave the ego at the door (the gym door!) Go lift a weight that will stress the muscle while working in the hypertrophy rep range, rest up, eat well, repeat.

Leave the roids alone, you don't need them


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Natty Steve'o said:
> 
> 
> > The weight is nothing but a tool to carry you to greatness. Don't get hung up on the weight, leave the ego at the door (the gym door!) Go lift a weight that will stress the muscle while working in the hypertrophy rep range, rest up, eat well, repeat.
> ...


 He needs something but roids definately ain't that something.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> He needs something but roids definately ain't that something.


 LOL

The guy needs guidance and help. Do not shun and ridicule. Let us educate and nurture the up and coming generation.

God fu**ing help us....! :whistling:


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The weight is nothing but a tool to carry you to greatness. Don't get hung up on the weight, leave the ego at the door (the gym door!) Go lift a weight that will stress the muscle while working in the hypertrophy rep range, rest up, eat well, repeat.
> 
> Leave the roids alone, you don't need them


 I do that with my pussy weights, need get tren n gym it. Ill onli get so big with my routine n weights


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I do that with my pussy weights, need get tren n gym it. Ill onli get so big with my routine n weights


 This is because you ave not learned the ways of the sweet science called body building. This s**t is simple, many fail and over complicate the s**t. Train smart, train hard... 

You will not find the answer at the bottom of a vial.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Thats more than what i can bench.
> 
> I need gan gym, not getting that massssssive at home


 Lee I reckon u could bench 180kg

Vid of trying pls


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

trey1 said:


> Lee I reckon u could bench 180kg
> 
> Vid of trying pls


 Yeah, I'd love to see that s**t.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee I reckon u could bench 180kg
> 
> Vid of trying pls


 I reckon i cud get 100kg up without a spotter


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I reckon i cud get 100kg up without a spotter


 We can all b ya spotter when we watch the video m8


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I reckon i cud get 100kg up without a spotter


 I reckon you could get 100kg down, not sure about up


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter @bigdaddylee

gan find that bench ya lost once you've smashed f**k out of door and give it a shot


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely smash the door through first, if you could bench triple figures the door would be nothing!

Just saying......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I reckon i cud get 100kg up without a spotter


 I recon I could get 100kg up 25 X in one set without a spotter


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Here u gan pussys, stay out ma hood bitches.
> 
> I think the door dents alil
> 
> ...


 Lee remember this? f**k sake man come on and show ya not a pussy

u wanna b known as the lad who pussied out on a fight then didn't break a fu**ing door?

landlord probs thinks ya a right pussy if he on here hahaha


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I reckon i cud get 100cm up my ass without a sqatting.


 Fixed


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter you gonna sort that door out tonight or what? Don't let yourself down like this


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Fixed


 #uncledave


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter you gonna sort that door out tonight or what? Don't let yourself down like this


 Lee he's rite u kno, not only are you proving ur word to mean nowt, ur letting yourself down and letting ur landlord take piss

doors so expensive u can't even punch a ****in hole through

Out of town Landy making U his bitch right now


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter you gonna sort that door out tonight or what? Don't let yourself down like this


 Yes


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee he's rite u kno, not only are you proving ur word to mean nowt, ur letting yourself down and letting ur landlord take piss
> 
> doors so expensive u can't even punch a ****in hole through
> 
> Out of town Landy making U his bitch right now


 Im havin a cuppa atm.

Nine O'clock, the door rings dead


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im havin a cuppa atm.
> 
> Nine O'clock, the door rings dead


 Expect a vid putting up by 9:15! Be a man of your word and gain everyone's respect.... plus show ya c**t landlord who's the real boss!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Definitely smash the door through first, if you could bench triple figures the door would be nothing!
> 
> Just saying......


 Pfft, just my stance bitch. Need put my core into it mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Pfft, just my stance bitch. Need put my core into it mate


 Make it happen man! A good right cross would do it!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Expect a vid putting up by 9:15! Be a man of your word and gain everyone's respect.... plus show ya c**t landlord who's the real boss!


 It might be in GIFs tho


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Make it happen man! A good right cross would do it!


 Ill make it cry, like i was gan make @trey1cry


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> It might be in GIFs tho


 That's fine man, just make it happen! I'll be honest, you've kind of let yourself down so far, but I believe in you. Ive seen your bag work, we can overlook you not meeting @trey1 but you need to sort this door once and for all. Your landlord and the door manufacture have proper mugged you off so far


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill make it cry, like i was gan make @trey1cry


 Make ya ****in landlord cry

hoping u go into full beast mode when the door smashes and rip the c**t off its hinges n smash the ****in place up

c**t landlord deserve it for taking ya 400 over a stupid ****in key!! Make him wish he bought a cheaper house, the c**t!!!

u s**t ya pants m8 was crying laughin., u got lot to do to earn me respect now lee!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeh your landlord has probably mugged you off the most, a few keys and he keeps ya 400 sheets?? That ain't right man, I bet he's sat in a big ass house laughing like f**k at all the people he has mugged off.

Smash his s**t up for yourself and for all the others he has f**ked over


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> That's fine man, just make it happen! I'll be honest, you've kind of let yourself down so far, but I believe in you. Ive seen your bag work, we can overlook you not meeting @trey1 but you need to sort this door once and for all. Your landlord and the door manufacture have proper mugged you off so far


 @trey1 left a note at the garage sayin he went knittin.

That door has actual caused me shame and disstress


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Make ya ****in landlord cry
> 
> hoping u go into full beast mode when the door smashes and rip the c**t off its hinges n smash the ****in place up
> 
> ...


 U s**t ur pants mate. Cud smelt the c**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh your landlord has probably mugged you off the most, a few keys and he keeps ya 400 sheets?? That ain't right man, I bet he's sat in a big ass house laughing like f**k at all the people he has mugged off.
> 
> Smash his s**t up for yourself and for all the others he has f**ked over


 And council tax is a ****in rip of aswell lee, get yer money's worth from those cu**s aswell smash that sign to f**k!!!

all these cu**s need taught a proper lee lesson


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1 left a note at the garage sayin he went knittin.
> 
> That door has actual caused me shame and disstress


 Not the door, but your landlord has caused this by getting fancy doors fitted! You need to take back £400 minimum! Get the panel punched out then launch that road sign at the rest of it as hard as you fu**ing can.

Throw it hard enough that you could put it into orbit!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U s**t ur pants mate. Cud smelt the c**t


 Smash the door and rip the curtains down and gan aka with the sign, fu**ing smash the place to f**k to teach ya landlord a lesson and I'll admit ur the hardest


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Not the door, but your landlord has caused this by getting fancy doors fitted! You need to take back £400 minimum! Get the panel punched out then launch that road sign at the rest of it as hard as you fu**ing can.
> 
> Throw it hard enough that you could put it into orbit!


 Ill put ur head in orbit


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Smash the door and rip the curtains down and gan aka with the sign, fu**ing smash the place to f**k to teach ya landlord a lesson and I'll admit ur the hardest


 Hahahahaha f**k off


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Smash the door and rip the curtains down and gan aka with the sign, fu**ing smash the place to f**k to teach ya landlord a lesson and I'll admit ur the hardest


 To be completely honest and I'm not taking sides here, but if @LeeDaLifter does the door in, launches the sign and tears them curtains down he would have proven he is tougher than you.

just being honest Mate, no hate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Not the door, but your landlord has caused this by getting fancy doors fitted! You need to take back £400 minimum! Get the panel punched out then launch that road sign at the rest of it as hard as you fu**ing can.
> 
> Throw it hard enough that you could put it into orbit!


 What's the point in that fu**ing door anyway @LeeDaLifter take the c**t off its hinges easier access to the bag then and teaches the landlord c**t a lesson , 2 birds one stone

tjrow the door through the ****ing window man f**k


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill put ur head in orbit


 Not with that pathetic excuse of a punch you 'unleashed' on the door you won't! That wouldn't even know a *** out my mouth or pair of glasses off my face.

If you want that panel out your gonna need to bring your A game tonight!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> To be completely honest and I'm not taking sides here, but if @LeeDaLifter does the door in, launches the sign and tears them curtains down he would have proven he is tougher than you.
> 
> just being honest Mate, no hate


 If he does I'll s**t me fu**ing pants and admit it mate

all that I'll have no chance In a fight against the c**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> If he does I'll s**t me fu**ing pants and admit it mate
> 
> all that I'll have no chance In a fight against the c**t


 If @LeeDaLifter actually does the door, sign and curtains I think you'll realise you had a lucky escape that he didn't turn up the other day!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If @LeeDaLifter actually does the door, sign and curtains I think you'll realise you had a lucky escape that he didn't turn up the other day!


 U takin piss?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If @LeeDaLifter actually does the door, sign and curtains I think you'll realise you had a lucky escape that he didn't turn up the other day!


 If he does I will count my lucky stars I drove off and lived to tell the tale mate

he won't though, guys too pussy from what he showed us so far


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I could have @trey1 in any fight


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Does eatin fat make muscle weak?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> If he does I'll s**t me fu**ing pants and admit it mate
> 
> all that I'll have no chance In a fight against the c**t


 Chat s**t all day u


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U takin piss?


 No, if you show yourself going that level of rage and crazy smashing the door, curtains and road sign I think trey would have got away lightly!

oeople can learn and train to fight but unlocking the rage like you will show us can't be taught. You either got it or you dont


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No, if you show yourself going that level of rage and crazy smashing the door, curtains and road sign I think trey would have got away lightly!
> 
> oeople can learn and train to fight but unlocking the rage like you will show us can't be taught. You either got it or you dont


 Im BigLee n SexyLee n KILLALEE AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GGGEEEEEETTT f**ked MATE


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Does eatin fat make muscle weak?


 No


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im BigLee n SexyLee n KILLALEE AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR GGGEEEEEETTT f**ked MATE


 Here we gan

will gan back on the 9pm door smash to f**k now watch

knew u couldn't do it man


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate to say it @trey1 but I don't think lee will do the door in let alone the road sign or curtains. He will have another excuse no doubt


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I hate to say it @trey1 but I don't think lee will do the door in let alone the road sign or curtains. He will have another excuse no doubt


 I get the same feeling about it, all talk


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@DTA

s**t gan down in here tonight lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @DTA
> 
> s**t gan down in here tonight lol


 Doubt it, it's gone 9pm and @LeeDaLifter is clearly but going to do it. Just gonna be the doors bitch! Hope every time he sees it he feels deep shame!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Doubt it, it's gone 9pm and @LeeDaLifter is clearly but going to do it. Just gonna be the doors bitch! Hope every time he sees it he feels deep shame!


 Maybe he is smashing the c**t in now


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Dont test me bitches.

Was gan do it naked but na haha not since @Haunted_Sausage is on here
View attachment 145938


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Dont test me bitches.
> 
> Was gan do it naked but na haha not since @Haunted_Sausage is on here
> View attachment 145938


 fu**ing yes lee!! You monster!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Legend!!!!

f**k your landlord and f**k his doors!


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

42 pages of pure s**t in just over a week

this must be record


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Jamie5116 said:


> 42 pages of pure s**t in just over a week
> 
> this must be record


 Pure s**t??? You serious!?

This is the best thread ever and has brought a new legend in with @LeeDaLifter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Legend!!!!


 Nearly fell threw door


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Bet that c**t landlord wishes he got cheaper doors now hahahahha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee get that sign hoyed m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Jamie5116 said:


> 42 pages of pure s**t in just over a week
> 
> this must be record


 Tell my landlord its just s**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Tell my landlord its just s**t


 Yeh now launch the sign at the door


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Dont test me bitches.
> 
> Was gan do it naked but na haha not since @Haunted_Sausage is on here
> View attachment 145938


 i can put glass panels in now


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee get that sign hoyed m8


 I love that sign tho, hard to come across


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> i can put glass panels in now


 Why bother? It's your landlords problem now!

fair play to you for coming good on your promise!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I love that sign tho, hard to come across


 Them curtains r s**t m8, pink!!! Get the cu**s ripped down


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I love that sign tho, hard to come across


 Just frisbee it hard as you can at the door man


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Wen i smashed the panel i went mental
View attachment 145942


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Wen i smashed the panel i went mental
> View attachment 145942


 Mint combos there lee m8

ur harder than I thought, fair play to ya


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Pure s**t??? You serious!?
> 
> This is the best thread ever and has brought a new legend in with @LeeDaLifter


 I was thinking that till I just seen the nut job knock out door panel lmao

ducking quality pmsl


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Mint combos there lee m8
> 
> ur harder than I thought, fair play to ya


 aye rite pal

aw he's missing is a handbag haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Mint combos there lee m8
> 
> ur harder than I thought, fair play to ya


 Im hard as f**k mate, just the way i am. Like all my cells keep starting on each 0ther all the time


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

View attachment 140207


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Jamie5116 said:


> aye rite pal
> 
> aw he's missing is a handbag haha


 U wanna be missin a jaw?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lee r u still ragin


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh Jesus Christ.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Bet that c**t landlord wishes he got cheaper doors now hahahahha


 Hahaha thats defo deposit gone now like


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im hard as f**k mate, just the way i am. Like all my cells keep starting on each 0ther all the time


 How about the extra chromosomes?? Are they all at peace with each other??


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha thats defo deposit gone now like


 Get ya money's worth ur landlord sounds a right c**t

u reckon you could punch a hole in the wall?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee r u still ragin


 Na but i might take top 2 out tomz, double hit


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha thats defo deposit gone now like


 Deck him though! He has insurance.... or at least hopes he has!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na but i might take top 2 out tomz, double hit


 Nah m8 punch a hole in the wall just cover it with a nice picture of Buddha or shmmit


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I beleive im now regarded as harder than a mother f**kers arsehole


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I beleive im now regarded as harder than a mother f**kers arsehole


 Ur only 33% of the way ther m8, curtains and sign needed to prove that ya hard as f**k, harder than a mother****in ****ing cu**s arsehole!!!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Ur only 33% of the way ther m8, curtains and sign needed to prove that ya hard as f**k, harder than a mother****in ****ing cu**s arsehole!!!


 a GIF is 6 seconds so i cud do something raj in 6 seconds or GIF the kill shot


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> a GIF is 6 seconds so i cud do something raj in 6 seconds or GIF the kill shot


 Just do the fu**ing lot m8

5 gifs is 30 seconds imagine the fu**ing carnage ur rage can cause in 30 seconds


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Roundhouse kick the top panels oot


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> a GIF is 6 seconds so i cud do something raj in 6 seconds or GIF the kill shot


 Have sex twice?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gan raj lee you radjie


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Just do the fu**ing lot m8
> 
> 5 gifs is 30 seconds imagine the fu**ing carnage ur rage can cause in 30 seconds


 Exactly @LeeDaLifter few gifs and you'll get all the carnage in easy!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im hard as f**k mate, just the way i am. Like all my cells keep starting on each 0ther all the time


 What does your brain cell start on though?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Dont test me bitches.
> 
> Was gan do it naked but na haha not since @Haunted_Sausage is on here
> View attachment 145938


 How come the door opened when you hit it shut?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> How come the door opened when you hit it shut?


 Used a weight to keep it open, need the angle


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Used a weight to keep it open, need the angle


 @trey1 Make sure you stand at a 90dg angle to Lee when you meet up for that rematch


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

The weight i used.

20kg, can curl it x 5 reps x 2 sets, hard tho


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> @trey1 Make sure you stand at a 90dg angle to Lee when you meet up for that rematch


 Hahahaha I'll make sure I prop myself up with a dumbbell too


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> The weight i used.
> 
> 20kg, can curl it x 5 reps x 2 sets, hard tho
> View attachment 145944


 Yes mate! That door is well f**ked!

you should shut it and kick the Center out with a good front kick or step side kick


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> @trey1 Make sure you stand at a 90dg angle to Lee when you meet up for that rematch


 His jaw is at 180' degrees so i can tap it any side


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yes mate! That door is well f**ked!
> 
> you should shut it and kick the Center out with a good front kick or step side kick


 No! Throw the dumbbell at the rest of it to finish it


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> The weight i used.
> 
> 20kg, can curl it x 5 reps x 2 sets, hard tho
> View attachment 145944


 They look like those plastic plates filled with sand, sure they're 10kg, not 10lb ?

.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yes mate! That door is well f**ked!
> 
> you should shut it and kick the Center out with a good front kick or step side kick


 the onli advantage @trey1 has is that i cnt kick. I can knee but cnt kick haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> They look like those plastic plates filled with sand, sure they're 10kg, not 10lb ?


 Kg mate. No one deals with pounds lb in the reall world, i need a straight up kilo mate not a 2.2lb poopa


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Kg mate. No one deals with pounds lb in the reall world, i need a straight up kilo mate not a 2.2lb poopa


 I've got some 7.5kg plastic plates and they're a lot fatter and wider than those


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> They look like those plastic plates filled with sand, sure they're 10kg, not 10lb ?


 Its concrete, iv chucked them n its solid


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its concrete, iv chucked them n its solid


 Chuck one at the door to prove weight

10lbs won't break it, 10kg will


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Chuck one at the door to prove weight
> 
> 10lbs won't break it, 10kg will


 Na time for rematch


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na time for rematch


 You got 66% left to do for rematch lee a deal is a deal

View attachment IMG_9179.PNG


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im hard as f**k mate, just the way i am. Like all my cells keep starting on each 0ther all the time


 You should take something to calm those three brain cells down mate.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> You got 66% left to do for rematch lee a deal is a deal
> 
> View attachment 145946


 Iv googled 'rupping' n it indian for 'wash' so ill wash them


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na time for rematch



View attachment IMG_9178.JPG


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

What happened to door handle lee lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv googled 'rupping' n it indian for 'wash' so ill wash them


 Ripping

r u Indian?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> What happened to door handle lee lol


 I kept slamin it n reopening it n slamin it n rage (like 3 slams a sec) durin a rage, handle ragged off


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

You live alone?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Ripping
> 
> r u Indian?


 Im fully white, only coloured thing about me is my poooo


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> You live alone?


 Yer haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im fully white, only coloured thing about me is my poooo


 British?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> British?


 Yer, northen. Not like them soft londoners, with their hair gell n s**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer, northen. Not like them soft londoners, with their hair gell n s**t


 Bet them soft Londoners wud have hoyed that dumbbell through rest of door by now


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Yer, northen. Not like them soft londoners, with their hair gell n s**t


 Jell*


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Jell*


 Gel


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Bet them soft Londoners wud have hoyed that dumbbell through rest of door by now


 After theyve had a posh wank with pure silk sock sown together by rare orange mountian tip money


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Gel


 Hahaha watevs man


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> After theyve had a posh wank with pure silk sock sown together by rare orange mountian tip money


 Yes but would still show how fu**ing hard and raj they was with a dumbbell throw through door


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Orangetan monkey

Orange-tan monkey

Ginger c**t

Hahaha n people r like 'ys it called orangetan?' 'must be mystical'


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Orangetan monkey
> 
> Orange-tan monkey
> 
> ...


 Na mate, just a ginger monkey


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na mate, just a ginger monkey


 Who you chatting to? Yourself? Lol

orangutan


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Who you chatting to? Yourself? Lol
> 
> orangutan


 @LeeDaLifter u losing plot lol


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter go have a cup of tea. Take your meds. Sit down and chill out for a while for f**k sake lad.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

DTA said:


> @LeeDaLifter go have a cup of tea. Take your meds. Sit down and chill out for a while for f**k sake lad.





trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u losing plot lol


 U know ur in a rough hood wen residents r using doors to train with


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

DTA said:


> @LeeDaLifter go have a cup of tea. Take your meds. Sit down and chill out for a while for f**k sake lad.


 Tea gets him ragin he had a cuppa to get wound up to smash the door lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U know ur in a rough hood wen residents r using doors to train with


 I hope ya landlord is a member on here hahahahah


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I hope ya landlord is a member on here hahahahah


 Hahaha id claim to be a troll n say u sent me the vids to put up


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha id claim to be a troll n say u sent me the vids to put up


 U r a troll lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U r a troll lol


 U look like one, how am i one?

That ultrasonic wannabe is a troll, so is @Haunted_Sausage


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U look like one, how am i one?
> 
> That ultrasonic wannabe is a troll, so is @Haunted_Sausage


 U trolled us all about hoying sign and curtain m8, we fell for it believing u wud do it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U trolled us all about hoying sign and curtain m8, we fell for it believing u wud do it


 U blagging me?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U blagging me?


 No jst being honest m8


----------



## JP92 (Sep 30, 2017)

Chill out sir.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> I live right near you, meet you at the boathouse tomorrow for a throw down @LeeDaLifter?


 Boathouse? Where u live?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> I live right near you, meet you at the boathouse tomorrow for a throw down @LeeDaLifter?


 We video it? Put it on here so @trey1 can see whats gan happen to him hahaha


----------



## JP92 (Sep 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I hate myself and I can't afford a psychiatrist.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> Salford. When I beat the dog piss out of you I will take off your big boy pants and f**k your tight boy pussy. Im gay and I will have a couple friends with me, I will smash your tits up and me and my mates will be cumming in your rectum afterwards.


 Salford???

GGEEEEEEEETTTTTT FFFFUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKEEEEEDDDDD BITCH


----------



## JP92 (Sep 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I am sorry, I am just going through alot right now.


 OK mate, I get it, I am here for you.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> You scared bitch? Come get your tight little ass f**ked prag. I had bitches like you in prison, tough guys coming in, eating my ass before they left. I will make you love me f**got.


 Here look, if u want me n think u can have me then come n get me.

Im in Ferryhill, Durham.

Ask @trey1 for the postcode of the garage but be warned ill have to proper kick the s**t out u to get my rep back so dnt think ur comin to my hood for a tickle fight mate


----------



## JP92 (Sep 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I am so alone!!


 Have you considered meditation?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> @trey1 Give me this ******* postcode, gunna choke this bitch out then f**k him, will post the video on here for everyone.


 Thats the spirt mate. What time tomz?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> Have you considered meditation?


 U obvs a troll mate.

New profile?

Lick my balls while i chant ur mums name


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

JP92 said:


> Chill out sir.


 Hahaha ur a fu**ing t**t mate, actual real.i.am raw c**t


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U look like one, how am i one?
> 
> That ultrasonic wannabe is a troll, so is @Haunted_Sausage


 Woah! Why you bringing me into this?? I'd drop you like a sack of s**t with a spinning backfist if you met me in real life.

then I'd shoot my load in your face whilst your taking a nap on the path and I'd pay a load of homeless people to do the same.

seriously! I'd pay every tramp there is in Ferryhill and there's a lot, to shoot their load on your face and id film it. Once you was out of hospital from having your stomach pumped I would project the footage onto the house opposite yours and rip your pink curtains down so you have to watch it over and over again and everyone in your area would see my spinning backfist send you to another planet and loads of tramps wanking over your face. You'd be forced to shave that shitty facial hair off as you'd never get all the tramp cum out


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

The f**k did I just wake up and read.

Everyone threatening to cum on each other? Lol wat


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DTA said:


> The f**k did I just wake up and read.
> 
> Everyone threatening to cum on each other? Lol wat


 Always going to get a lot of closet queers on a bodybuilding forum mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DTA said:


> The f**k did I just wake up and read.
> 
> Everyone threatening to cum on each other? Lol wat


 Haha this. Too early for reading cum threats I think :lol:


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

How is this nearly 50 pages :jaw:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha this. Too early for reading cum threats I think :lol:


 It's never too early for that!


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

@LeeDaLifter you are one of a fu**ing kind mate.

You really do keep excelling yourself.

Bet you can't take door off it's hinges without a glove though ya f**got


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Woah! Why you bringing me into this?? I'd drop you like a sack of s**t with a spinning backfist if you met me in real life.
> 
> then I'd shoot my load in your face whilst your taking a nap on the path and I'd pay a load of homeless people to do the same.
> 
> seriously! I'd pay every tramp there is in Ferryhill and there's a lot, to shoot their load on your face and id film it. Once you was out of hospital from having your stomach pumped I would project the footage onto the house opposite yours and rip your pink curtains down so you have to watch it over and over again and everyone in your area would see my spinning backfist send you to another planet and loads of tramps wanking over your face. You'd be forced to shave that shitty facial hair off as you'd never get all the tramp cum out


 Shots fired @LeeDaLifter

a show of force now needed, smash that dumbbell through ya hot cross bun theme door, show is ya raj c**t side f**k s**t c**t f**k

maybe a cumshot video b good too 2 show the powe of ya cannon


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Shots fired @LeeDaLifter
> 
> a show of force now needed, smash that dumbbell through ya hot cross bun theme door, show is ya raj c**t side f**k s**t c**t f**k
> 
> maybe a cumshot video b good too 2 show the powe of ya cannon


 We all know he don't have the balls to throw his 10lb dumbbell through what's left of the door and he prob can't even spunk, bet best he gets is a slow dribble of that stinking green load of his filled with dead or deformed sperm


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> We all know he don't have the balls to throw his 10lb dumbbell through what's left of the door and he prob can't even spunk, bet best he gets is a slow dribble of that stinking green load of his filled with dead or deformed sperm


 hahahahaha

@LeeDaLifter prove ya worth lee m8, gettin dogs abuse here need a video or 2 to strike back!!!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> @LeeDaLifter prove ya worth lee m8, gettin dogs abuse here need a video or 2 to strike back!!!


 He sleeps till after 12 doesn't he?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> He sleeps till after 12 doesn't he?


 He will be worn out from summoning all his strength on the door panel


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> He will be worn out from summoning all his strength on the door panel


 Give him time to have a cuppa gan give him rage to raj it some more


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

f**k the door, burn the house down lee!!

That'll show em :crazy:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Alvin said:


> f**k the door, burn the house down lee!!
> 
> That'll show em :crazy:


 Yeh and lock yourself under the stairs when you torch the place


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

superpube said:


> Give him time to have a cuppa gan give him rage to raj it some more


 This raj???


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> This raj???
> 
> View attachment 145955


 Nah he gan this raj


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Think today's the day that @LeeDaLifter is gonna gan crazy and show those two top panels who the big man about toon is, your landlord is laughing at you pal, thinking you'll never take them two top fu**ing panels oot


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

He's right Lee, get them ****in top panels out, gan tek the cu**s out show who the real big dog is, BIG_DADDY_LEE

Here Lee m8, a reckon u could roundhouse kick them out if u tried like, that whould show the c**t landlord who da big boss man is

Naked ideally when doin it, boxers will do tho


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

trey1 said:


> He's right Lee, get them ****in top panels out, gan tek the cu**s out show who the real big dog is, BIG_DADDY_LEE
> 
> Here Lee m8, a reckon u could roundhouse kick them out if u tried like, that whould show the c**t landlord who da big boss man is
> 
> Naked ideally when doin it, boxers will do tho


 Dunno pal, they look pretty tough to me them, wouldn't fancy his chances myself, think he gan let us all doon, he was so close to becoming the big man on here as well, but think the top panels will be a step too far for him.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Dunno pal, they look pretty tough to me them, wouldn't fancy his chances myself, think he gan let us all doon, he was so close to becoming the big man on here as well, but think the top panels will be a step too far for him.


 Aye mate could be same as him letting us all doon by not gan raj and thowin the sign across the room, smashing the dumbbell thru whats left of door, or ripping them pink s**t curtains doon

Lee u gan let us all down like this? Ur not gan b the big man u try to b

and ur c**t landlord probs laughin his tits off at u for tekkin your 400 bar off ya for a £3 key

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

trey1 said:


> *and ur c**t landlord probs laughin his tits off at u for tekkin your 400 bar off ya for a £3 key*
> 
> @LeeDaLifter


 Why let your landlord take 400 bar off you for no reason, when you can do 400 bars worth of damage to the gaff, may as well get your money's worth.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Why let your landlord take 400 bar off you for no reason, when you can do 400 bars worth of damage to the gaff, may as well get your money's worth.


 Exactly!! I priced up them doors, £55 a piece! So the curtains will av to get it, if he has any plasterboard walls he should punch through them. Be pretty cool to do it a couple of times recording both sides, one of him punching and one of his fist smashing through. That would show us how tough he is!

plus if his cooker or washer is bust already, be mint to see him punching f**k outta it, or beating it with that road sign!

But as has already been said, them top panels will be too tough for him. He ain't THAT strong


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Exactly!! I priced up them doors, £55 a piece! So the curtains will av to get it, if he has any plasterboard walls he should punch through them. Be pretty cool to do it a couple of times recording both sides, one of him punching and one of his fist smashing through. That would show us how tough he is!
> 
> plus if his cooker or washer is bust already, be mint to see him punching f**k outta it, or beating it with that road sign!
> 
> But as has already been said, them top panels will be too tough for him. He ain't THAT strong


 Steady on mate, he could barely punch through that door, no chance he is capable of doing any more damage :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

CG88 said:


>


 Wow! This guy is the real deal, made @LeeDaLifter look like a right little pussy there! I'm impressed! Massive respect to this bloke!

Up your game Lee, gan raj


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Wow! This guy is the real deal, made @LeeDaLifter look like a right little pussy there! I'm impressed! Massive respect to this bloke!
> 
> Up your game Lee, gan raj


 I agree, this bloke made his landlord feel sorry for crossing him. Made Lee's attempt look like that of a little girl

Lee, you must up your game TBH, i feel the forum is a little disappointed in your efforts now


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

CG88 said:


>


 @LeeDaLifter OI Leeann WTF is this s**t?

U r a class A pussy bitch who gets rammed by uncle dave look at ur pussy attempt at door then look at this champ!

f**k sake man, i knew u woz soft as shite but f**k me! No wonder ur landlord took ya dosh off ya, probs thought look at this soft fu**ing tithead ill take his money off him easy the c**t! Hes teachin u a lesson Lee


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I look damn f**kin sexy!
> 
> Mmm mmmm mmmmmmm, LeeDaHeartbreaker!!!
> 
> ...


 Does your carer know you are using the internet again?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter u awake yet u lazy c**t soft shite?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

This is a joke.

Seriously 47 fu**ing pages?

How has this thread been trending for a week :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> This is a joke.
> 
> Seriously 47 fu**ing pages?
> 
> How has this thread been trending for a week :lol:


 Looks like this thread will 'gan' down in history :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

CG88 said:


> Looks like this thread will 'gan' down in history :lol:


 dont :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u awake yet u lazy c**t soft shite?


 Your avi fu**ing lol :beer:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Your avi fu**ing lol :beer:


 The exact moment in time that @LeeDaLifter let himself down by not smashin his gaff up properly, proof he is soft as f**k


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

trey1 said:


> The exact moment in time that @LeeDaLifter let himself down by not smashin his gaff up properly, proof he is soft as f**k


 FFS :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I think if he smashes the top panels throUgh aswell as launches the sign and rips shitty curtains down we should all change our AVIs to him, I know I will!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

superpube said:


> Your avi fu**ing lol :beer:





CG88 said:


> FFS :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I think if he smashes the top panels throUgh aswell as launches the sign and rips shitty curtains down we should all change our AVIs to him, I know I will!


 Ur AVI can be pic of him shavin his fu**ing neck hair off to get the tramps cum out


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Where is @LeeDaLifter

Either canny lie in or the c**t has died/got locked up/got sectioned/killed by landlord/KO by door or a combo of them


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Ur AVI can be pic of him shavin his fu**ing neck hair off to get the tramps cum out


 Haha!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Where is @LeeDaLifter
> 
> Either canny lie in or the c**t has died/got locked up/got sectioned/killed by landlord/KO by door or a combo of them


 Signing on day today


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> The exact moment in time that @LeeDaLifter let himself down by not smashin his gaff up properly, proof he is soft as f**k


 Hahahaha lost signal for ages

Ur 'Avi' hahahaha ur crazy bruv.



trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter OI Leeann WTF is this s**t?
> 
> U r a class A pussy bitch who gets rammed by uncle dave look at ur pussy attempt at door then look at this champ!
> 
> f**k sake man, i knew u woz soft as shite but f**k me! No wonder ur landlord took ya dosh off ya, probs thought look at this soft fu**ing tithead ill take his money off him easy the c**t! Hes teachin u a lesson Lee


 That c**t smashed up that Ikea kitchen like a bitch, he even needed an axe? :S hahaha id just need pair gloves mate


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahaha lost signal for ages


 You stealing your Neighbours WiFi?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahaha lost signal for ages
> 
> Ur 'Avi' hahahaha ur crazy bruv.
> 
> That c**t smashed up that Ikea kitchen like a bitch, he even needed an axe? :S hahaha id just need pair gloves mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

that old c**t did better job than u and he fat as f**k and aboot 80

FFS u gan show us who da boss really is or wot


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


>


 Hahaha me wen im old as f**k, its how i gan on wen i lose ma weed


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> You stealing your Neighbours WiFi?


 Weather is bad


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha me wen im old as f**k, its how i gan on wen i lose ma weed


 He 100 and harder then u lee. Look at damage that c**t done, bet his landlord wouldnt take 400 off him the c**t


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Signing on day today


 Haha i dnt sign on maaaaate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> He 100 and harder then u lee. Look at damage that c**t done, bet his landlord wouldnt take 400 off him the c**t


 See how long it took tho? Id do that in half a kick off


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

trey1 said:


> He 100 and harder then u lee. Look at damage that c**t done, bet his landlord wouldnt take 400 off him the c**t


 That old cu**s landlord gave him 400 bar just to calm the f**k down.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha i dnt sign on maaaaate


 You on sickness benefits?  You're definitely on benefits, how do you pay your rent/tax ?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> See how long it took tho? Id do that in half a kick off


 bet u cudnt


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> That old cu**s landlord gave him 400 bar just to calm the f**k down.


 @LeeDaLifter see lee do this and ur landlord might do the same. he gan pay u to cool ya jets


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> You on sickness benefits?  You're definitely on benefits, how do you pay your rent/tax ?


 I post the tax to the queen.

I have a job maaaate, tryin to calm the f**k down


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I post the tax to the queen.
> 
> I have a job maaaate, tryin to calm the f**k down


 No you don't, you sleep till 12-3pm then sit talking on here all day


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> bet u cudnt


 U cudnt even lift the doors i smash mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> No you don't, you sleep till 12-3pm then sit talking on here all day


 Pffft, someones got to pay the bills n its not this c**t hahaha

I still workout n s**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U cudnt even lift the doors i smash mate


 it was already f**ked lee

u talk about rampages and gan raj but all we see is pussy! that old gadjie smashed the f**k out his kitchen the hard c**t, wouldnt wanna mess with him!!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha i dnt sign on maaaaate


 Incapacity benefits just get put in your bank?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Pffft, someones got to pay the bills n its not this c**t hahaha
> 
> I still workout n s**t


 'Sponsored athlete'.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> it was already f**ked lee
> 
> u talk about rampages and gan raj but all we see is pussy! that old gadjie smashed the f**k out his kitchen the hard c**t, wouldnt wanna mess with him!!!


 Hahaha get f**ked, he cudnt even knock him self out.

I wanna gan raj at a human


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Incapacity benefits just get put in your bank?


 Wait till the dole sees his videos, no more sickness benefits for you Lee


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Sponsored athlete'.


 Yer thats it haha


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha get f**ked, he cudnt even knock him self out.
> 
> I wanna gan raj at a human


 Can you recommend an app or website that translates what you say in to English, i feel like i am missing out?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I wanna gan raj at a human


 So does Trey but you let him down


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Wait till the dole sees his videos, no more sickness benefits for you Lee


 Im ill4Life mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Can you recommend an app or website that translates what you say in to English, i feel like i am missing out?


 Dictionary


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> So does Trey but you let him down


 i dont even give a fuk hes a little soft shite who couldnt even smash f**k out of a door and didnt turn up for a scrap after sayin he would LOL


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ur just lettin urself down sadly, gan take canny effort 2day to get ppl thinkin ya any more than a pussy bottler m8

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> i dont even give a fuk hes a little soft shite who couldnt even smash f**k out of a door and didnt turn up for a scrap after sayin he would LOL


 Id hurt u like that c**t on that door. I know id rag u apart


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter reconstruction of ya fight with door, made u its bitch


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Id hurt u like that c**t on that door. I know id rag u apart


 u cudnt even rag ya door apart man hahaha, it is 5mm thick and u cud barely dint it lol

cudnt rag ya curtains apart, cudnt rag ya road sign

cudnt rag fck all m8!!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> u cudnt even rag ya door apart man hahaha, it is 5mm thick and u cud barely dint it lol
> 
> cudnt rag ya curtains apart, cudnt rag ya road sign
> 
> cudnt rag fck all m8!!


 Ill rag u mate.

Aaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhh! Ill bench ur van, ill through the van at u twice mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter reconstruction of ya fight with door, made u its bitch


 Hahaha not quiet a punch, needs more shoulder


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You couldn't gan raj your way out of a wet paper bag you little fanny, @trey1 would take your jaw off


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Gary29 said:


> You couldn't gan raj your way out of a wet paper bag you little fanny, @trey1 would take your jaw off


 Get a job gaza n sponcer me


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill rag u mate.
> 
> Aaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhh! Ill bench ur van, ill through the van at u twice mate


 only thing ur getting from me van is some screenwash to get my spunk off ya glasses *** boy


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> only thing ur getting from me van is some screenwash to get my spunk off ya glasses *** boy


 Haha, ill take ur vans virginity


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha, ill take ur vans virginity


 i wud say it wud take yours, but uncle dave already done that hasnt he m8, bet he gans straight up ya hoop


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment saasasdsasasd.PNG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> i wud say it wud take yours, but uncle dave already done that hasnt he m8, bet he gans straight up ya hoop


 Ur the hardest person in 2017 on UK-Minge


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ur the hardest person in 2017 on UK-Minge


 knee deep in it m8

meanwhile u bottled scrap with me, couldnt punch ya door thru and are too fu**ing soft and pussy to rip ya curtains down, get the dumbell to gan thru the door to prove it is 10kg, and hoy the fu**ing sign

ya landlord got u as his bitch m8

#justsayin


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> knee deep in it m8
> 
> meanwhile u bottled scrap with me, couldnt punch ya door thru and are too fu**ing soft and pussy to rip ya curtains down, get the dumbell to gan thru the door to prove it is 10kg, and hoy the fu**ing sign
> 
> ...


 My fart has more protein than ur whole body mate. i cud demolish this house


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

You back from cashing ya gyro spaz boy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> My fart has more protein than ur whole body mate. i cud demolish this house


 cud you f**k


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> cud you f**k


 With a hammar or something


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> With a hammar or something


 you cudnt

prove it if u can?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> you cudnt
> 
> prove it if u can?


 Na, then id be homeless n id need to crash on ur sofa


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na, then id be homeless n id need to crash on ur sofa


 all i hear is u talkin urself up then no action behind it!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na, then id be homeless n id need to crash on ur sofa


 not whole house, just a sample like ya broken cooker or summit to prove u could


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter u gan rag this dumbbell thru the ****in door or wot m8?!

@Haunted_Sausage wot u sayin, this c**t is a class A bottler.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter I genuinely believed in you! I thought you was gonna come good on smashing up your already f**ked washer or cooker at least!

Its the least you could do after bottling meeting @trey1 we understand your arse fell out but you could at least sling the 10lb dumbbell through the door! I'd like to see your landlords cooker get it though if it's glass on the front you may be able to get a low uppercut on it?

I even changed my pic to you! I believe in you Lee don't let me down, you've appeared from nowhere and nearly been able to take your place as the King of UKM..... nearly!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter I genuinely believed in you! I thought you was gonna come good on smashing up your already f**ked washer or cooker at least!
> 
> Its the least you could do after bottling meeting @trey1 we understand your arse fell out but you could at least sling the 10lb dumbbell through the door! I'd like to see your landlords cooker get it though if it's glass on the front you may be able to get a low uppercut on it?
> 
> I even changed my pic to you! I believe in you Lee don't let me down, you've appeared from nowhere and nearly been able to take your place as the King of UKM..... nearly!


 Haha ur Avi looks pure gay.

Iv got a feelin im gan be snappin jaws on monday mate. Hope i get it on vid


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u gan rag this dumbbell thru the ****in door or wot m8?!
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage wot u sayin, this c**t is a class A bottler.


 U wnt be sayin this if i was pluggin tren mate


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha ur Avi looks pure gay.
> 
> Iv got a feelin im gan be snappin jaws on monday mate. Hope i get it on vid


 Monday??? No time like the present!

yeh my avi does look pretty gay I guess..... but you should t put yourself down like that, I'm sure one day you'll find a nice young man who will love you for who you are and you can settle down together. I'm sorry but that man isn't me xx


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Monday??? No time like the present!
> 
> yeh my avi does look pretty gay I guess..... but you should t put yourself down like that, I'm sure one day you'll find a nice young man who will love you for who you are and you can settle down together. I'm sorry but that man isn't me xx


 Monday is da day i drop some beef on some c**t, see what happens.

I wanna lass that loves me for my muscles n cock


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wnt be sayin this if i was pluggin tren mate


 I'd feed you ****in Tren til YA eyeballs exploded and wrecked ya geps


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Monday is da day i drop some beef on some c**t, see what happens.
> 
> I wanna lass that loves me for my muscles n cock


 Uncle Dave loves you for your hoop and how submissive you are, u lil tinka


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Monday is da day i drop some beef on some c**t, see what happens.
> 
> I wanna lass that loves me for my muscles n cock


 It is ****in Monday ya mong

drop some ****in beef on ya cooker

y u bottlin hoting dumbbell thru door? It is already f**ked? Ya ****in mad u r


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

50 fu**ing pages?

Cliffs pls


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> It is ****in Monday ya mong
> 
> drop some ****in beef on ya cooker
> 
> y u bottlin hoting dumbbell thru door? It is already f**ked? Ya ****in mad u r


 Na not this monday, iv get 7/6 days to get prepped. These first 4 days r gan be hard workin out n rest the rest


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na not this monday, iv get 7/6 days to get prepped. These first 4 days r gan be hard workin out n rest the rest


 Prepped for wot?

u wanna start prepping ya bait and lifting some weight


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 50 fu**ing pages?
> 
> Cliffs pls


 50 pages of @trey1 poopin his ring mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 50 fu**ing pages?
> 
> Cliffs pls


 It will keep goin until lee:

dies

gets arrested

gets sectioned

gets hospitalised/killed by uncle dave

gets hoslitalised/killed by his door/curtains/10lb dumbbell/cooker/bench/punch bag

lees landlord murders him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> 50 pages of @trey1 poopin his ring mate


 U dropped arse on scrap on ur turf cos data ran out hahahahhaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Prepped for wot?
> 
> u wanna start prepping ya bait and lifting some weight


 Hahaha, how often u work out?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> It will keep goin until lee:
> 
> dies
> 
> ...


 Landlord cnt do s**t to me. Hes a massive c**t.

Getting sectioned/arrested is more likely hahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha, how often u work out?


 3-6 times week depending on hours of graft. Some days knackered from graft so don't bother

I go to a gym tho. With a bench

and doors


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Landlord cnt do s**t to me. Hes a massive c**t.
> 
> Getting sectioned/arrested is more likely hahaha


 Show c**t who's boss my Smashing f**k out his gaff then

you said Yourself u don't emotion toward stuff so stop been a *** and teach the c**t a lesion


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> 3-6 times week depending on hours of graft. Some days knackered from graft so don't bother
> 
> I go to a gym tho. With a bench
> 
> and doors


 How long for/number of sets?

I think i dnt workout long enough


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Landlord cnt do s**t to me. Hes a massive c**t.
> 
> Getting sectioned/arrested is more likely hahaha


 Cos ya one chromosome in credit m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> How long for/number of sets?
> 
> I think i dnt workout long enough


 30-60 min

10 sets body part. Reps 1 from failure cos train alone


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Monday is da day i drop some beef on some c**t, see what happens.
> 
> I wanna lass that loves me for my muscles n cock


 Well sounds like your s**t outta luck then as your lacking both.... and balls!

Prob why your still single I guess


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well sounds like your s**t outta luck then as your lacking both.... and balls!
> 
> Prob why your still single I guess


 He not single he has a lass who he cheats on wth uncle Dave on the reglaaaaa

lee do u enjoy giving to ur lass or taking from Dave most?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> 30-60 min
> 
> 10 sets body part. Reps 1 from failure cos train alone


 About the same duration, only do a couple sets of 10 tho



trey1 said:


> Show c**t who's boss my Smashing f**k out his gaff then
> 
> you said Yourself u don't emotion toward stuff so stop been a *** and teach the c**t a lesion





Haunted_Sausage said:


> Well sounds like your s**t outta luck then as your lacking both.... and balls!
> 
> Prob why your still single I guess


 Im only single coz ur gf blocked me


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> About the same duration, only do a couple sets of 10 tho
> 
> Im only single coz ur gf blocked me


 U had a lass the other day hahahaha she rang when I was slapping the door man hahaha


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

@LeeDaLifter You need to add one of your amazing pics to your avatar, I'm getting confused who is who now two other members have you as their picture


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U had a lass the other day hahahaha she rang when I was slapping the door man hahaha


 We r having difficulties atm


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> How long for/number of sets?
> 
> I think i dnt workout long enough


 I don't think you work out hard enough or long enough either


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> @LeeDaLifter You need to add one of your amazing pics to your avatar, I'm getting confused who is who now two other members have you as their picture


 I keep thinking its lee posting when it's haunted sausage hahahah


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't think you work out hard enough or long enough either


 What gives it away?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> I keep thinking its lee posting when it's haunted sausage hahahah


 Yea same lol


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> About the same duration, only do a couple sets of 10 tho
> 
> Im only single coz ur gf blocked me


 Like every girl does then.....


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> We r having difficulties atm


 Teach the c**t a lesson, hoy her thru the ****in door m8

how dare she not wanna be with king lee the first


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> What gives it away?


 It's tough.... but I'd probably say 'the lack of muscle?'

he says he trains for an hour but only does 2 sets of 10?? They're some seriously slow reps! No wonder he's only curling 10lb dumbbells!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

show her who da man is lee


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Teach the c**t a lesson, hoy her thru the ****in door m8
> 
> how dare she not wanna be with king lee the first


 Yeh too right! @LeeDaLifter give her a naughty uppercut and show that bitch what will happen if she dares walk out the door....

well, if you had a door for her to walk out of of course!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's tough.... but I'd probably say 'the lack of muscle?'
> 
> he says he trains for an hour but only does 2 sets of 10?? They're some seriously slow reps! No wonder he's only curling 10lb dumbbells!


 Im strong as f**k, id shock u


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh too right! @LeeDaLifter give her a naughty uppercut and show that bitch what will happen if she dares walk out the door....
> 
> well, if you had a door for her to walk out of of course!


 Don't let her walk out the door @LeeDaLifter - gan raj and hoy her thru the c**t!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im strong as f**k, id shock u


 Prove it - hoy dumbell thru door to prove that mong strength


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I don't think you work out hard enough or long enough either


 I think u shud suck my arsehole raw


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Prove it - hoy dumbell thru door to prove that mong strength


 Haha id rather have mong-strength than mong-face


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im strong as f**k, id shock u


 You already posted up your lifts..... so we know you ain't strong as f**k. You not even as strong as probably the average man on the street, let alone someone who claims to lift!

get ya bench back, but some food and start training!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I think u shud suck my arsehole raw


 Looks like ya uncle has already made your arsehole raw, so I won't need to do owt


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> show her who da man is lee


 Extreme muff diving


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Extreme muff diving


 That's how you should treat a bitch who argues with ya!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Looks like ya uncle has already made your arsehole raw, so I won't need to do owt


 U remind me of a girl


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U remind me of a girl


 How would you know? You've never even spoke to any, just scared them off


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> How would you know? You've never even spoke to any, just scared them off


 I make them wet from women area mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha id rather have mong-strength than mong-face


 U got both m8 congrats


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I make them wet from women area mate


 Can you translate that to English for us?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Can you translate that to English for us?


 Not without usin them **** hahaha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Not without usin them **** hahaha


 ?????? I guess the people of ferryhill have finally succeeded in mating with vegetables


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

wot r your thoughts on what happened in las vegas


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> ?????? I guess the people of ferryhill have finally succeeded in mating with vegetables


 How u think u where created?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Not without usin them **** hahaha


 Here Lee, add this to your avatar picture so we can tell it's you and not Haunted_Sausage


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> wot r your thoughts on what happened in las vegas


 ****in mental. Who started it? Them Isis cu**s again?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> ****in mental. Who started it? Them Isis cu**s again?


 Your landlord


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@trey1 & @LeeDaLifter we are going to need:

Height

Weight

Reach

Wins

Wins by knockout

Losses

Draws


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Your landlord


 He might kick off in the same way


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @trey1 & @LeeDaLifter we are going to need:
> 
> Height: 6''1
> 
> ...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter you should teach them Isis cu**s a lesson! Film a vid for Isis showing them what your like when ya gan raj!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Here Lee, add this to your avatar picture so we can tell it's you and not Haunted_Sausage


 Iv tried, it says its too big


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> How u think u where created?


 I was created by gods


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I was created by gods


 A cruel god


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv tried, it says its too big


 If I had £1 for everytime I'd heard that lee!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> A cruel god


 Cruel to you, yes


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually a great pic resize thing would be the free one on the stationary website for Pen-Island www.penisland.com

theirs is pretty easy to use especially on your phone!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Iv tried, it says its too big


 This one should work fine


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> This one should work fine


 Please see my previous post regarding resizing mate. He should use the one on the website I provided


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Please see my previous post regarding resizing mate. He should use the one on the website I provided


 Yea saw it cheers, I tried it with the original image I posted for him but it wouldn't resize the actual file size, it was something daft like 1.75MB for a tiny jpeg, I just made it again on here and it was like 28KB instead, should work OK for him now with the new one


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

AAAARRRRRRRRR


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Actually a great pic resize thing would be the free one on the stationary website for Pen-Island www.penisland.com
> 
> theirs is pretty easy to use especially on your phone!


 I bet u love that site


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> AAAARRRRRRRRR


 Belta


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I bet u love that site


 Not as much as you did clicking on it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Ahhh Man my DP is the weak as f**k gay looking 'pre-tren' lee  how pathetic and feeble


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahhh Man my DP is the weak as f**k gay looking 'pre-tren' lee  how pathetic and feeble


 He was a sweet lad tho


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He was a sweet lad tho


 He got beat by a door....


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@Haunted_Sausage @trey1

Da scarey pic


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @Haunted_Sausage @trey1
> 
> Da scarey pic
> 
> View attachment 145987


 It looks like Mr Potato Head on Tren


----------



## cinosartlU (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

cinosartlU said:


>


 Nothin like it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

cinosartlU said:


>


 @trey1 on the right


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I make them wet from women area mate


 Do you mean Ferryhill?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Do you mean Ferryhill?


 Town i live in.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

cinosartlU said:


>


 Can't be lee on the right punches too hard and not ugly and fat enough but still skinny

skinnyfat lee wer u at bro


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

cinosartlU said:


>


 Lee ur bent AS f**k m8

u cud stop Isis tho I reckon

post a video to Isis, showing then ya weapons (fist of fury) and a lil message for them cu**s

maybe even mention that c**t landlord on there too who mugs U off and makes u his little bitch

Lee do u know who MC turbo D is? Sure he from ur neck


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee ur bent AS f**k m8
> 
> u cud stop Isis tho I reckon
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha ill defo do a vid to Isis hahaha ill show them wat happens if he comes my hood.

N na whos that?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Can't be lee on the right punches too hard and not ugly and fat enough but still skinny
> 
> skinnyfat lee wer u at bro


 N the bag was swinging left n right so makes me look more pussy


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

cinosartlU said:


>


 That's uncanny! Looks almost identical!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahaha ill defo do a vid to Isis hahaha ill show them wat happens if he comes my hood.
> 
> N na whos that?


 Do it! Teach Isis a lesson lee make 'him' scared the c**t


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I wanna know why *cinosartlU *had a video of a poofta hitting a punchbag on his PC, or knew where to find one online


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> I wanna know why *cinosartlU *had a video of a poofta hitting a punchbag on his PC, or knew where to find one online


 From his wank-bank


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> From his wank-bank


 Holy crap, you s**t the bed?  You're' up before 12 lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Holy crap, you s**t the bed?  You're' up before 12 lol


 I thought id die n gone to Hell haha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I thought id die n gone to Hell haha


 that bad


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2063189/Tenant-hell-trashed-home-leaving-landlord-20-000-clean--wont-pay-penny.html

LEE DIS U @LeeDaLifter

If not, look at wot that c**t got away with! 20k and not a penny had to pay back! Ur drop arsing over a ****in door, man up you little puss! Get sum real damage done to teach c**t landlord / c**t lass / isis ccunts a lession


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2063189/Tenant-hell-trashed-home-leaving-landlord-20-000-clean--wont-pay-penny.html

LOOK @Haunted_Sausage - @LeeDaLifter Is ****in famous!!!

View attachment 146002


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I thought id die n gone to Hell haha


 No, that's just you life i'm afraid


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No, that's just you life i'm afraid


 The Devil has more fun than God


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> The Devil has more fun than God


 he likes flames lee, burn ua ****in gaff doon


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2063189/Tenant-hell-trashed-home-leaving-landlord-20-000-clean--wont-pay-penny.html
> 
> LOOK @Haunted_Sausage - @LeeDaLifter Is ****in famous!!!
> 
> View attachment 146002


 Hahaha, didnt think ud find my old housw


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha, didnt think ud find my old housw


 u downgraded 2 ya new 1, that ****in landlord ripping u off lee

teach the c**t a lession


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely teach the landlord a lesson! Start a rampage room to room! Stick a go pro on your hench chest so it's like a 1st person beat em up


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Definitely teach the landlord a lesson! Start a rampage room to room! Stick a go pro on your hench chest so it's like a 1st person beat em up


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Think we need to gan this c**t some professional help, whoever he is.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

trey1 said:


>


 Dude, with that form and technique, you've just taken all of the fight outta them ISIS guys.....

They're too busy rolling around on the floor laughing to fight anyone.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


>


 I was stoned makin that


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)




----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1 @Haunted_Sausage


 Nice work m8

ya becoming a video famous sensation here

would defo drop you in 1 tho, pure KO


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter make video of knocking them last 2 panels oot on ya door


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1 @Haunted_Sausage


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Nice work m8
> 
> ya becoming a video famous sensation here
> 
> would defo drop you in 1 tho, pure KO


 Na mate i was just being gentel there


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na mate i was just being gentel there


 Rapid fire jabs were like lots of little flies landing on the punch bag m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter make video of knocking them last 2 panels oot on ya door


 Wheres ur vids of u bein mass hard u pussy?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Rapid fire jabs were like lots of little flies landing on the punch bag m8


 Ill show u some beast hits


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Wheres ur vids of u bein mass hard u pussy?


 Ur the movie star mong boy

ill get one of lads to film me on heavy bag at boxin this week - if I get there depends on graft

where's vid of Smashing top panel out?

rag that broken cooker round you c**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill show u some beast hits


 Beast tits more like hahahahha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Beast tits more like hahahahha


 Hahahaha chat s**t all u want, wheres ur vids of ur minta fighting?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahahaha chat s**t all u want, wheres ur vids of ur minta fighting?


 See last list ba ba black teeth


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Last post


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeh @LeeDaLifter why ain't that already f**ked cooker getting it yet? That would be a mint video! Just going raj on kitchen appliances!

Hit it with that road sign already!

UKM have spoken!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Is Banzi in the other room directing all of this? It still seems surreal! :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> Is Banzi in the other room directing all of this? It still seems surreal! :lol:


 This is way too high brow to be his work


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh @LeeDaLifter why ain't that already f**ked cooker getting it yet? That would be a mint video! Just going raj on kitchen appliances!
> 
> Hit it with that road sign already!
> 
> UKM have spoken!


 X1000 @LeeDaLifter

get 2 work son


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeh @LeeDaLifter everyone wants to see your landlords cooker get it! So do it already and upload to YouTube so we can hear the beauty hits on it


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> X1000 @LeeDaLifter
> 
> get 2 work son


 Its my cooker, give me money to replace it n ill chuck it threw next doors window


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its my cooker, give me money to replace it n ill chuck it threw next doors window


 Gan teach yourself for buying such an expensive cooker mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its my cooker, give me money to replace it n ill chuck it threw next doors window


 How much? Careful cos I'm sure the lads on here would hoy a 5a in each to see u do that


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> How much? Careful cos I'm sure the lads on here would hoy a 5a in each to see u do that


 For the price i will


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> For the price i will


 Right price


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Right price


 Name it and we will whip round


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Name it and we will whip round


 Like a G, ill launch it in with a pizza in it


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Like a G, ill launch it in with a pizza in it


 Hahaha a grand

it whole house ain't worth a grand lee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter howay where's new vid

the forum is waiting

owt you want


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment 146014


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

trey1 said:


> View attachment IMG_9193.PNG


 @LeeDaLifter u should do a call out video to Steve Jones the c**t hahahahha

@Haunted_Sausage seen lee getting grief on YouTube, he needs to strike back


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u should do a call out video to Steve Jones the c**t hahahahha
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage seen lee getting grief on YouTube, he needs to strike back


 Hahaha wat a c**t he is. Its obvs someone off here


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha wat a c**t he is. Its obvs someone off here


 Call the c**t out lee!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u should do a call out video to Steve Jones the c**t hahahahha
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage seen lee getting grief on YouTube, he needs to strike back


 Proberly Haunted sauage


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

It could be anyone lee you got over 100 views hahahaha


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Proberly Haunted sauage


 Could be fu**ing ISIS!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter u should do a call out video to Steve Jones the c**t hahahahha
> 
> @Haunted_Sausage seen lee getting grief on YouTube, he needs to strike back


 I can't believe he has let steve Jones mug him off like that online for everyone to see if I'm honest!

He should offer the c**t out online cuz he won't turn up and @LeeDaLifter can prove Steve's a c**t


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Could be fu**ing ISIS!


 100 people viewed that n dropped their ring wen i kicked off at towel head


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> 100 people viewed that n dropped their ring wen i kicked off at towel head


 Why did u have towel round the bag lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can't believe he has let steve Jones mug him off like that online for everyone to see if I'm honest!
> 
> He should offer the c**t out online cuz he won't turn up and @LeeDaLifter can prove Steve's a c**t


 Ill skull f**k the pussy mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can't believe he has let steve Jones mug him off like that online for everyone to see if I'm honest!
> 
> He should offer the c**t out online cuz he won't turn up and @LeeDaLifter can prove Steve's a c**t


 Too right. Lee that c**t Steve jones has mugged you off to the hole world! Call him out and bet he drops his c**t arse


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Why did u have towel round the bag lol


 His turbin


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Proberly Haunted sauage


 Why would it be me? I certainly ain't steve Jones!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill skull f**k the pussy mate


 Tell him in a video m8 no good saying it to us cu**s


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Tell him in a video m8 no good saying it to us cu**s


 U cu**s r steve jones


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U cu**s r steve jones


 I'm not fu**ing Steve jones I mug u off enuf on here lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why would it be me? I certainly ain't steve Jones!


 Ill smash ur c**t in


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> I'm not fu**ing Steve jones I mug u off enuf on here lol


 Hahaha f**k off, ur scared of me


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha f**k off, ur scared of me


 Ur scared of Steve fu**ing jones the YouTube mong hahahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Ur scared of Steve fu**ing jones the YouTube mong hahahaha


 How the f**k am i scared of him?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> How the f**k am i scared of him?


 Mugged u off online all u say is u c**t hahaha

get that c**t called out


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Or don't... up 2 u whether wanna be a pussy on YouTube I don't use much not arsed really lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment IMG_9194.PNG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Or don't... up 2 u whether wanna be a pussy on YouTube I don't use much not arsed really lol


 Haha ill call the c**t out


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha ill call the c**t out


 Make him fu**ing regret been a potty moyth c**t


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha ill call the c**t out


 You can't turn up when you've been called out and your out of breath talking on that video ffs

your guna do nuttin


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 146018


 I called him out, see what he says fyckin muppet


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Tricky said:


> You can't turn up when you've been called out and your out of breath talking on that video ffs
> 
> your guna do nuttin


 I only have one lung.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

You definitely showed him mate :thumb


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Where's callout video lee? ****in el


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> You definitely showed him mate
> 
> View attachment 146019


 Hahahaa now he probs just things ur even more of a *** @LeeDaLifter


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

View attachment IMG_9195.JPG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Hahahaa now he probs just things ur even more of a *** @LeeDaLifter


 Na makes me look solid as f**k, Haunted_Bumhole must be shittin him self


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na makes me look solid as f**k, Haunted_Bumhole must be shittin him self


 Hahahahahahhaha Gan raj lee a can feel ur rage rising from here


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Where's callout video lee? ****in el


 U wanna vid?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wanna vid?


 Aye m8

steve c**t deserves it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill smash ur c**t in


 Same way you can barely work a punch bag?

pipe down! I ain't steve Jones, anything I wanna say to you I say on here.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Aye m8
> 
> steve c**t deserves it


 Aye! That steve c**t can't just join in after 50+ pages!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Na makes me look solid as f**k, Haunted_Bumhole must be shittin him self


 Oi c**t! Why you bringing me into this? It's between you n steve, not me princess!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Bet steve is laughing like f**k at ya!

You cant even offer him out by video on YouTube.... what a fanny!!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Bet steve is laughing like f**k at ya!
> 
> You cant even offer him out by video on YouTube.... what a fanny!!


 fu**ing Fanny is living up to his rep as usual


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 146020



View attachment IMG_3527.JPG


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> fu**ing Fanny is living up to his rep as usual


 Ahhh I'll give him a bit longer yet, he may be filming a vid now knowing it's the only way to restore his reputation on here and regain his crown as king...

i believe in @LeeDaLifter

don't let me down lee!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahhh I'll give him a bit longer yet, he may be filming a vid now knowing it's the only way to restore his reputation on here and regain his crown as king...
> 
> i believe in @LeeDaLifter
> 
> don't let me down lee!


 True, and uploading the video takes a ****in lifetime when he's using his neighbors wifi


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

smash the door down in the call out to steve

show that c**t what u can do, roar aggression pure ****in rage

the c**t!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

fu**ing hell tuning in for some entertainment and pmsl!! Off to YouTube :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh dear!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter when u gan upload ya video u c**t!?


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The International Society of Inbred Salmon and Mr Bin Laden (deceased) must be quaking in their boots!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> The International Society of Inbred Salmon and Mr Bin Laden (deceased) must be quaking in their boots!


 That 'towel head' c**t bin laden got what was comin to him for carrying a knife in his turbin tho, the c**t!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Haha seems like this site should be called
> 
> ''UK-pussycrew.Co.uk''
> 
> Hahaha


 Why? We turn up...


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> @LeeDaLifter when u gan upload ya video u c**t!?


 Havent made it yet, was on hunt for cookies hahaha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cum in my arsehole n call me @trey1


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Cum in my arsehole n call me @trey1


 Uncle Dave has u full of spunk already m8

to be fair so has Steve ****in jones, arse raped u on YouTube for the world to see ahhaha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Gan w8 4 next vid


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Uncle Dave has u full of spunk already m8
> 
> to be fair so has Steve ****in jones, arse raped u on YouTube for the world to see ahhaha


 Ill have him poopin his pants, im do a vid about that pussy tomz hahaha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Uncle Lee gan knock that towel off ur head!!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill have him poopin his pants, im do a vid about that pussy tomz hahaha


 Tomorrow.... always tomorrow!


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Tomorrow.... always tomorrow!


 Coz ma energy is low, i have to ride my peaks.

Too stoned t-59


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Coz ma energy is low, i have to ride my peaks.
> 
> Too stoned t-59


 fu**ing bottle job c**t!!

nobody got owt done by sayin do it tomorrow. Then again u don't work so probs never get nowt done anyway!

forum let down lee /10

not king of nowt


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Coz ma energy is low, i have to ride my peaks.
> 
> Too stoned t-59


 fu**ing bottle job c**t!!

nobody got owt done by sayin do it tomorrow. Then again u don't work so probs never get nowt done anyway!

forum let down lee /10

not king of nowt


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> fu**ing bottle job c**t!!
> 
> nobody got owt done by sayin do it tomorrow. Then again u don't work so probs never get nowt done anyway!
> 
> ...


 U on glue? Im ****in king around here!

U let the forum down mate

Ill kick ur face in


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> fu**ing bottle job c**t!!
> 
> nobody got owt done by sayin do it tomorrow. Then again u don't work so probs never get nowt done anyway!
> 
> ...


 Ur Queen of PussyWoods


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ur Queen of PussyWoods


 Who came to Ferryhill and u fu**ing bottled

good job really would have caught aids just gan near u


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Who came to Ferryhill and u fu**ing bottled
> 
> good job really would have caught aids just gan near u


 U wud of s**t ur knickers back to the woods


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U wud of s**t ur knickers back to the woods


 U didn't turn up AIDS boy


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> U didn't turn up AIDS boy


 Rematch me bitch, dnt bottle on me mate.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Rematch me bitch, dnt bottle on me mate.


 U gotta earn it m8

i set the terms and conditions here, im the A side


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Rematch me bitch, dnt bottle on me mate.


 It was you who bottled it......

just like you bottled the vid calling steve our on his s**t


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It was you who bottled it......
> 
> just like you bottled the vid calling steve our on his s**t


 Its actual my dad, we talked it over


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its actual my uncle Dave, I spread my arse and let him ravage me. My arse is too sore and leaking spunk to make a vid sorry men


 Lee that's fu**ing rank m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter dis U brah


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee that's fu**ing rank m8


 Ur rank as f**k, while u typed that i was on bag gettin even harder mate


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ur rank as f**k, while u typed that i was on bag gettin even harder mate


 What the glue bag wanking off?


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Stop, now guys, this is genuine, proper mental illness,......

he needs sectioning and locking up


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Bomber1966 said:


> Stop, now guys, this is genuine, proper mental illness,......
> 
> he needs sectioning and locking up


 No cu**s sectioning me mate. Not being force fed meds.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Lee that's sexy as f**k m8, ur one sexy motherbummer, get in my wet dream now!!!


 Chill @trey1, u sound gay as f**k there mate


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Chill @trey1, u sound gay as f**k there mate


 we all saw u on jeremy kyle lee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Chill @trey1, u sound gay as f**k there mate


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> View attachment 146039


 Look at the forced the bodygaurd needs to hold me back, nearly snapped his arm


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Look at the forced the bodygaurd needs to hold me back, nearly snapped his arm


 errrm that aint a bodyguard lee that is uncle dave


----------



## Canelo (Jul 31, 2017)

Whats your height and weight and where are you from? Ill spar boxing rules im around 80kg now box at 64 70kg.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ill have him poopin his pants, im do a vid about that pussy tomz hahaha


 @LeeDaLifter u callin out steve ****in jones r what???


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Omg @LeeDaLifter clearly you have something wrong with you. Wtf is this.

You seriously need some help, it's all fun laughing about him on here he's clearly not all there. Need to lay off them drugs or whatever you're on. Or get on some drugs to calm you down!

You also need evicting ASAP.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Omg @LeeDaLifter clearly you have something wrong with you. Wtf is this.
> 
> You seriously need some help, it's all fun laughing about him on here he's clearly not all there. Need to lay off them drugs or whatever you're on. Or get on some drugs to calm you down!
> 
> You also need evicting ASAP.


 "wear and tear"


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

View attachment IMG_9211.PNG


hahahahaahahhha he's proper ruined U on there lee hahahahaha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its actual my dad, we talked it over


 You don't know who your dad is and no one would own up to it anyway


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

View attachment IMG_4160.GIF


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


>


 It's them kicks man! Then roundhouse's look like they knock your ribs right in


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's them kicks man! Then roundhouse's look like they knock your ribs right in


 TOWEL HEAD CUM TOOLED UP N THAT, TOOLD UP N THAT

DONT MUCH APPRECIATE THAT MISTA ****IN BIN LADEN

hahahaha

them kicks look lethal as f**k m8, wouldnt wanna get in the way of one of them

c**t nearly split his jeans tho hahaha


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

a lot of people from up Durham way are like this


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

This thread is boring now, let's move on!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MrDB90 said:


> This thread is boring now, let's move on!


 You do realise there are other threads don't you?

your not being forced to read or partake in this one, or even forced to use the forum at all


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You do realise there are other threads don't you?
> 
> your not being forced to read or partake in this one, or even forced to use the forum at all


 Fair point.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

MrDB90 said:


> This thread is boring now, let's move on!


 Spice up the forum dude, post something up.


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> Spice up the forum dude, post something up.


 I'm a boring git, I have nothing fun to add to the forum.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MrDB90 said:


> I'm a boring git, I have nothing fun to add to the forum.


 Gan raj on your doors pal and film it for us, legend status in no time.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Gan raj on your doors pal and film it for us, legend status in no time.


 Or have a scrap with @LeeDaLifter

c**t will probs not turn up though, drop arse


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Gary29 said:


> Think we need to gan this c**t some professional help, whoever he is.


 He will be fine once he gets on the gear, you know because of its calming properties.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

MrDB90 said:


> I'm a boring git, I have nothing fun to add to the forum.


 You have a missus or a gf bro? Check in with @Haunted_Sausage or @Heavyassweights if you do, they will help you with you boring nature AND liven up the forum.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MrDB90 said:


> I'm a boring git, I have nothing fun to add to the forum.


 pics of your mrs or mum pulling her ass cheeks apart will help you secure a place within the UKM elite

over to you mate x


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Or have a scrap with @LeeDaLifter
> 
> c**t will probs not turn up though, drop arse


 Im up for it bitch, who am i knockin the f**k out?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

MrDB90 said:


> This thread is boring now, let's move on!


 Im gan knock u out babe

Im gan bum u babe

Im gan rag ur bumhole all over my hood


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im gan knock u out babe
> 
> Im gan bum u babe
> 
> Im gan rag ur bumhole all over my hood


 hed kick ya face in lee

steve ****in jones raped u on youtube and u let him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Im up for it bitch, who am i knockin the f**k out?


 ya door


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> hed kick ya face in lee
> 
> steve ****in jones raped u on youtube and u let him


 He payed me for it


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> He payed me for it


 nah ur just 2 pussy to call fu**ing jones out man

he made u look a c**t to the world an ur just gonna take it?

bit like when i made u look a c**t on UKM and u took it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

You do realise @LeeDaLifter you've been proper shown up here and steve has totalled you


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Too right lee Steve ****in jones wrecked u

View attachment IMG_9222.PNG


View attachment IMG_9223.PNG


View attachment IMG_9224.PNG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Too right lee Steve ****in jones wrecked u
> 
> View attachment 146049
> 
> ...


 Its obvs UK-M


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Its obvs UK-M


 Ur raj lee


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> View attachment 146072


 Love it!!!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter was this u at the end of the street startin on that lad?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter was this u at the end of the street startin on that lad?


 If i was that lad in black, id grab his Rhino horn n rip it off


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If i was that lad in black, id grab his Rhino horn n rip it off


 No you'd grab it and start to wank him off and let him shoot his load all over your face.......


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> If i was that lad in black, id grab his Rhino horn n Suck him off


 Calm down lee m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Calm down lee m8


 U PM'd me askin to meet for a quick sucky, ur siko m8


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U PM'd me askin to meet for a quick sucky, ur siko m8


 Prove it

no enough teeth for me m8 soz


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Prove it
> 
> no enough teeth for me m8 soz


 I deleted the message n chopped my eel off


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I deleted the message n chopped my eel off


 @Haunted_Sausage just seen on sky news m8, lee wont be on here for a while


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @Haunted_Sausage just seen on sky news m8, lee wont be on here for a while
> 
> View attachment 146281


 We all knew the net was closing in on him! Thought the police wouldn't follow him to a shithole like ferryhill I'm guessing??


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> We all knew the net was closing in on him! Thought the police wouldn't follow him to a shithole like ferryhill I'm guessing??


 Full body armour and tooled up n that apparently. Was like when they raided Afghan looking for Bin Laden. Found his body in lees kitchen FFS, the only door not smashed to f**k was the one which led to the room where he hid all the kids!

Few of the police have AIDS now though


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Full body armour and tooled up n that apparently. Was like when they raided Afghan looking for Bin Laden. Found his body in lees kitchen FFS, the only door not smashed to f**k was the one which led to the room where he hid all the kids!
> 
> *Few of the police have AIDS now though*


 Occupational hazard but worth th sacrifice to put 'peedy-lee' behind bars!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Occupational hazard but worth th sacrifice to put 'peedy-lee' behind bars!


 Wow hang on its all good and well taking the piss out of the kid but to brand him a nonce is a bit much....... What do you think @Disclosure?

:whistling:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Wow hang on its all good and well taking the piss out of the kid but to brand him a nonce is a bit much....... What do you think @Disclosure?
> 
> :whistling:


 Would u want @LeeDaLifter anywhere near ur kids?

Police done a good job here


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Would u want @LeeDaLifter anywhere near ur kids?
> 
> Police done a good job here


 @Disclosure help me bro, u said ud sorted the sky news thing out. Cheers dickhead.

@LeeDaSavile

Hahahaha. @Disclosure ya massive nonce, get ur rat out hahaha. @DisKiddieBummer


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Trust it to be the terrorist with best weed gan, proberly y they r gan mental blowin skyscrapers up n that.

@BinLarden, im waitin u pussy.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

@trey1, iv been on @Disclosure's profile n looked at what he was sayin......

....f**k me mate, he seems to like the underage lot like, espesh drunk ones.... pure rapist, id smash him if id met him


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1, iv been on @Disclosure's profile n looked at what he was sayin......
> 
> ....f**k me mate, he seems to like the underage lot like, espesh drunk ones.... pure rapist, id smash him if id met him


 No you wouldn't, you would bottle it again!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1, iv been on @Disclosure's profile n looked at what he was sayin......
> 
> ....f**k me mate, he seems to like the underage lot like, espesh drunk ones.... pure rapist, id smash him if id met him


 No you wouldn't, you would bottle it again!


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> @trey1, iv been on @Disclosure's profile n looked at what he was sayin......
> 
> ....f**k me mate, he seems to like the underage lot like, espesh drunk ones.... pure rapist, id smash him if id met him


 Aye we just take piss m8

he was a proper pedo he put pics up of 13 year olds saying he'd love to smash them the dirty c**t


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> No you wouldn't, you would bottle it again!


 @LeeDaLifter and @Disclosure spitroasting bairns


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter and @Disclosure spitroasting bairns


 Disclosure was a proper pedo, Lee is just a wanna be


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Disclosure was a proper pedo, Lee is just a wanna be


 Trying hard to emulate his hero


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Aye we just take piss m8
> 
> he was a proper pedo he put pics up of 13 year olds saying he'd love to smash them the dirty c**t


 Bah, dirty c**t. Whats he doin on here? No such thing as a bulky nonce



trey1 said:


> Trying hard to emulate his hero


 they say never meet ur heros haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter and @Disclosure spitroasting bairns


 Hope they dnt burgle me  ill leave my door open n get lube ready


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hope they dnt burgle me  ill leave my door open n get lube ready


 Trail of haribo to ur door n that


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter dirty bastard

View attachment IMG_9453.JPG


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Trail of haribo to ur door n that


 Hahaha i never buy haribo coz of nonces.



trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter dirty bastard
> 
> 
> View attachment 146296


 R these clips actual u in porno?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hahaha i never buy haribo coz of nonces.
> 
> R these clips actual u in porno?


 Yes


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Busy weekend with uncle Dave @LeeDaLifter


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Busy weekend with uncle Dave @LeeDaLifter


 @LeeDaLifter if your so tough why can't you fend off your uncles advances? I can only assume it's because you want him as much as he wants to empty his bag into you....


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @LeeDaLifter if your so tough why can't you fend off your uncles advances? I can only assume it's because you want him as much as he wants to empty his bag into you....


 Hes on 1000mg tren daily so he 'cnt remember'.

Iv been away takin cat to vets n that


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Hes on 1000mg tren daily so he 'cnt remember'.
> 
> Iv been away takin cat to vets n that


 You have a cat hahahahaha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> You have a cat hahahahaha


 I doubt he has a cat, it would constantly be out smarting him


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I doubt he has a cat, it would constantly be out smarting him


 probably f**ks it lol

how does he affotd food?

Does he gan raj on it?

So many questions


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter

picture of u with cat to proof pls

(ideally video of u hoying cat at punch bag)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

The cat was in the first vid of him hitting the door.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter
> 
> picture of u with cat to proof pls
> 
> (ideally video of u hoying cat at punch bag)


 Im back bitchessssss


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

@LeeDaLifter @Haunted_Sausage bump


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter @Haunted_Sausage bump


 BUMP it up a hill.

I need join a gym. Maxin out my gym-machine (90kg) on 80kg ATM.

Home-Gym was only ment to get me to a stage where I'd feel comfortable joining a gym.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> BUMP it up a hill.
> 
> I need join a gym. Maxin out my gym-machine (90kg) on 80kg ATM.
> 
> Home-Gym was only ment to get me to a stage where I'd feel comfortable joining a gym.


 80kg?? f**k off! You can't deadlift 80kg


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The cat was in the first vid of him hitting the door.


 Was that the vid where he failed to knock the panel through?


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> 80kg?? f**k off! You can't deadlift 80kg


 U jokin me? 80kg nuttin to me, 90kg is onli alil hard to get 10 reps out, I get to 6 n feel it hard so get under a bench pussy


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> 80kg?? f**k off! You can't deadlift 80kg


 U jokin me? 80kg nuttin to me, 90kg is onli alil hard to get 10 reps out, I get to 6 n feel it hard so get under a bench pussy


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U jokin me? 80kg nuttin to me, 90kg is onli alil hard to get 10 reps out, I get to 6 n feel it hard so get under a bench pussy


 post a video of 80kg or didnt happen


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Was that the vid where he failed to knock the panel through?


 I've been to sleep since then, I tend to remember very little in my old age.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh f*ck. This thread is back. Think I'll be taking a month off moderating. :lol:


----------



## dcm (May 22, 2016)

Are you, going to all this effort (pointless effort) to have a conversation, with yourself... really?


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

dannymart said:


> Are you, going to all this effort (pointless effort) to have a conversation, with yourself... really?


 I'm defo not Lee, I have full set of teeth that don't look like a burnt down picket fence

U took the time to read it and post that... bore off


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> I'm defo not Lee, I have full set of teeth that don't look like a burnt down picket fence
> 
> U took the time to read it and post that... bore off


 I wasn't sure if he was on about me? I can't be Lee I have internet all the time and doors in EVERY frame in my house


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Not this thread again haha.

Fvcking rules no police or weapons :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

AestheticManlet said:


> Not this thread again haha.
> 
> Fvcking rules no police or weapons :lol:


 @LeeDaLifter should use this thread 4 his Journal lol


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> @LeeDaLifter should use this thread 4 his Journal lol


 Ur gan coach me into a neck-snappin machine.

I have benched a human 1 rep


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ur gan coach me into a neck-snappin machine.
> 
> I have benched a human 1 rep


 And how old was that child? :lol:


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> And how old was that child? :lol:


 Look at my avi m8 should give u a clue lol


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pre workout for the child he uses for workout


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Ur gan coach me into a neck-snappin machine.
> 
> I have benched a human 1 rep


 Already coached u how to hide m8

snap any neck lately? Landlord still a c**t


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

trey1 said:


> Look at my avi m8 should give u a clue lol


  haha classic


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

LeeDaLifter said:


> U jokin me? 80kg nuttin to me, 90kg is onli alil hard to get 10 reps out, I get to 6 n feel it hard so get under a bench pussy


 Learn to spell like an adult not talk like a 13 year old.


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> Already coached u how to hide m8
> 
> snap any neck lately? Landlord still a c**t


 Landlord is an understanding c**t haha. He's nieve.

N trust this trey, Iv been too close, mugs need smashed.

I honestly don't know y but I'm raging all the time, anything can set me off. I think its coz I'm near 30 n people hit max rage in manhood


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

LeeDaLifter said:


> Landlord is an understanding c**t haha. He's nieve.
> 
> N trust this trey, Iv been too close, mugs need smashed.
> 
> *I honestly don't know y but I'm raging all the time, anything can set me off. I think its coz I'm near 30 n people hit max rage in manhood*


 Only people who should be on sedative meds :lol:

Most people calm down as they get out of their 20s


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> Learn to spell like an adult not talk like a 13 year old.


 R u lyk 60?

N "like an adult, not like"

I'd uz a coma der m8


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Only people who should be on sedative meds :lol:


 Cnt get big on sedatives. Ill be alseep all day haha


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

I feel blessed that I'm mental. Its like a dormant thing waiting to kick off, waiting to protect me.

On the other hand, if next door don't quiet his dog down in the morning I'll bounce threw the mugs window n do it myself.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I feel blessed that I'm mental. Its like a dormant thing waiting to kick off, waiting to protect me.
> 
> On the other hand, if next door don't quiet his dog down in the morning I'll bounce threw the mugs window n do it myself.


 I do hope it's a German Shepherd or a pitbull.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeDaLifter said:


> I feel blessed that I'm mental. Its like a dormant thing waiting to kick off, waiting to protect me.
> 
> On the other hand, if next door don't quiet his dog down in the morning I'll bounce threw the mugs window n do it myself.


 U gonna shag the dog lee? Stick ya cockle in its gob that'll sort it out m8

gan Raj


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@LeeDaLifter Get down the boxing gym and spar like a man. Stop making daft threads about sparring on internet forums when you know no one will spar with you.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Nooooooo!!! Leedabenders back ffs!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread is now officially a classic


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

bump @LeeDaLifter


----------



## LeeDaLifter (May 3, 2017)

trey1 said:


> bump @LeeDaLifter


 Haha I'd like to see @sjacks do 63 pages of beef haha

He got to 15 (same age as his wife in Japan)


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks like @LeeDaLifter is goin full 'gan raj' :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

trey1 said:


> Looks like @LeeDaLifter is goin full 'gan raj' :lol:


 If he has beef he needs to do a call out vid for UKM, but he would be too scared to get banned again... we all know it


----------

